# Ausgewählte TV-/Cap-Tipps (November 2022)



## Anonymos (2 Nov. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 2.(/3.) November 2022:

7.25-7.55, zdf_neo:
Im Knast: Der Zweiäugige unter den Blinden (BRD © 2016)
Sonya Kraus: sD [0:18 (0:20)]

ca. 7.55-9.50, kabel eins:
Wenn man vom Teufel spricht ... [= Das Rhinozeros {ÖST}] (Un piede in paradiso / Speaking of the Devil; ITA/USA 1991)
Carol Alt: NA+ [0:26] & sD+ [1:24-1:26] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

8.15-8.55, NITRO & 18.20-19.20, VOXup:
LIE TO ME[: Schmutzige Wahrheit] (LIE TO ME: [2.13] The Whole Truth; USA 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte):}
Melissa George: sBH (bzw. OH- ?) [0:00(-0:01)]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER freundschaft: Der letzte Tango (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:43 0:44]

ca. 9.45-10.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kittel ([scrubs]: [[2.5]] My New Coat; USA © 2002)
Britt Erickson (?): sD(-) (re.) [0:03 (kurz]
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:05 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER freundschaft: Familienfest (BRD © 2005)
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD [0:40:1X (sehr kurz)]
Arzu Bazman: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:19] & OH(-) od. NA [0:32] & sD [0:35] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:44/0:45]

ca. 10.40-11.10, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein erster Schritt ([scrubs]: [[2.7]] My First Step; USA © 2002)
Heather Locklear: sD [0:14/0:15]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21 (kurz)]

10.50-11.35, one:
TINA MOBIL: Von wem is dit? [=] Episode 2 (BRD © 2021)
Fine Sendel: sexy [0:11] & sBH [0:34]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: ... (in Video) [0:02] bzw. sexy [0:16]

11.03-11.23 (auch Donnerstag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Eselsbrücken ([scrubs]: [[7.4]] My Identity Crisis; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00(recht kurz) 0:18]

ca. 11.10-11.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Pudding ([scrubs]: [[2.8]] My Fruit Cups; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller Lawrence: sNIP- (re.) [0:14]
Heather Locklear: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:00]
Julie Hudson: sexy [0:04 (0:05)]
Sarah Chalke: sD (re.) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:05] bzw. sD [0:05]

12.05-12.50, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Die Schöne und das Biest (Hawaii Five-0: [1.9] Po'ipu; USA © 2010)
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBH [0:02]
Grace Park: sBI [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) [0:00]
[einige Unbekannte (im Hintergr.)]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12]

12.05-12.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Zeitportal (Charmed: [3.4] All Halliwell's Eve; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00 (0:01) 0:03 (0:04) 0:05-0:06 0:07 0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12 0:13 (0:15 0:16 0:19 0:20-0:21 0:22 0:24 0:25 0:26) (0:29-)0:30 (0:36 0:37 0:39 0:40 0:41)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:00) 0:03 0:06 (0:07)]
Shannen Doherty: sD [(0:00 0:01) 0:03 (0:04) (0:05-)0:06 (0:07 0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12 0:31)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Die Kristallprinzessin (BRD © 2002)
Anja Kruse: PO & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:40] & "nPU-NA" [1:15]
Denise Zich: sexy [0:15/0:16 0:17]
Diana Körner: sD(-) od. sD [0:16]

12.50-13.45, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik UNTER Palmen: Der Wunderheiler (ÖST od. BRD © [19]95)
Teil 2
Julia Kent: sBA (sCT- (?) bzw. sNIP) [0:38 (0:39)]
Sonja Kirchberger: sD [0:29] & sD & sNIP [0:32 0:34]
(_oder _(wie gestern Abend vermutl.)
Teil 1
Sonja Kirchberger: sBH & OH(-) bzw. (nur bei "günstigem" Bildformat) OO(-) [0:29(-)0:30] & sBI (mit sD) [0:31-0:32] & (innerh. Vorschau) sD [0:44])

12.50-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Nexus (Charmed: [5.11] The Importance of Being Phoebe; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sBH (od. "sB") [0:02] & sD [0:03 0:04] & sexy [0:07 0:08] & sNIP [0:20 0:21(kurz)] & sD [0:26? 0:27] & sNIP [0:28] & sexy (?) [0:29] & sNIP [(0:34) 0:35 0:39] & sexy [0:42]
Angela Little: sBH (od. "sB") [0:01-0:02] & sexy [0:08 0:16 0:33] & sD [0:36]
Dawn Lewis: sexy [0:42]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:09) 0:26 0:27]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sBH u./od. "sB" [0:01-0:02 0:42/0:43]

ca. 13.25-13.55 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 11.20-11.45), PRO 7 & 15.30-16.00 (auch Donnerstag, 14.15-14.40), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Erste Male] (how i met your mother: [2.12] First Time in New York; USA 2007)
Cobie Smulders: sBH [0:09 0:10]
Misti Traya: sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:07/0:08]

13.45-14.35, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Last der Vergangenheit (Ghost Whisperer: [3.5] Weight of What Was; USA 2007)
Camryn Manheim: sD(-) od. sD [0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:35 (recht kurz)]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:11 (2x recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:18] & sexy [0:19] & sD(-) (li.) [0:38 0:39] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 13.55-14.50, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Vaya Con Leos (Charmed: [8.10] Vaya Con Leos; USA 2005)
Kaley Cuoco: sexy [0:04] & sD(-) [0:26]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Väter und Töchter (BRD © 2019)
Diane Willems: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:23 0:45]
Heike Koslowski: sexy [0:08/0:09]
Maxine Kazis: sexy [0:23]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Heute fängt mein Leben an (BRD © 2006)
Denise Zich: OO(-) od. Oops ([mind.] lO- & rO[-]) [0:06:05 bzw. 0:06:55 (jew. kurz)]

14.45-16.15 und 2.15-3.45 (auch Donnerstag, 7.45-9.15), one:
Eine HochzeiT platzt selten allein (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Inka Friedrich: (mind.) OH- [0:02] & sD [0:03(kurz) (1:09)]
Teresa Klamert: sD(-) [0:49]

ca. 14.50-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Billies Killer-Eltern (Charmed: [8.11] Mr. & Mrs. Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(0:13) 0:14] & sexy [0:35]
Barbara Niven: sexy (?) [0:11 0:12 0:15] & sD [0:19]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]
Rose McGowan: sexy (?)

15.00-15.20, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Schau mal, wer da bellt (Married with Children: [5.14] Look Who's Barking; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [(0:15) 0:16 0:18]

15.20-15.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Mein Klo ist meine Burg (Married with Children: [5.15] A Man's Castle; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:04]

ca. 15.40-16.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mit Gleicher {so} Münze (Charmed: [8.12] Payback's a Witch; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:08 0:09]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.00-12.50), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Auf die Plätze, fertig, Mord! (Hawaii Five-0: [1.10] Heihei; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:02(kurz) 0:03 (jew. = Vorsp.)] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:06 0:07]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Happy Birthday, Cole (Charmed: [5.12] Centennial Charmed; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:03] & sD [(0:08) 0:09-0:10 0:12] & (mind.) sD- [0:23] & sD [0:24 (0:25) 0:33(-)0:34] & sexy [0:35] & sD [0:38]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:04]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:12 0:31/0:32 0:35) 0:36-0:37 0:38] & (mind.) sD-
Kristin Richardson: sexy [0:30]
Rose McGowan: sexy [(0:00) 0:02 0:08 0:09 0:12 0:13 0:31 0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38 0:39 0:40]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:21] bzw. sD [0:23]

ca. 16.35-17.30 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.55-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Klein, Aber Mein {so} (Charmed: [8.13] Repo Manor; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:23] & sNIP [0:36]

16.40-17.00, NITRO:
The King of QUEENS: Verschimmelter Urlaub (The King of QUEENS: [5.16] Golden Moldy; USA 2003)
Leah Remini: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) & sexy & (mind.) sD-
Marcia Cross: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

17.20-17.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Pamela und Purzelchen (TWO and a half MEN: [2.18] It Was Mame, Mom; USA 2005)
Lucy Lawless: sexy (BH von hint.) bzw. OH- [0:13/0:14]

ca. 17.30-18.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.50-15.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Büffel, Tiger Und {so} Hund (Charmed: [8.14] 12 Angry Zen; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:01] & sD(-) [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sNIP [0:03 (0:05)] & sD [0:26-0:28 (0:32) 0:33 (0:34) 0:35/0:36]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 13.00-13.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Quälgeister (Charmed: [5.13] House Call; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:02] (& sUPS ? [0:03 (sehr kurz)]) & OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.] & (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10] & sBH [0:24/0:25]
Erinn Bartlett: sNIP [0:13]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:01 0:02]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:40-0:41]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Todestoast (TWO and a half MEN: [2.19] A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise; USA 2005)
Jeri Ryan: sD [0:17-0:19]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Nachtwächter (Married with Children: [5.16] All-Nite Security Dude; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:03]
Dorit Sauer: sD [0:07 0:08 0:10]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) od. sD (kurz) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:14(-0:1X)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Es liegt mir auf der Zunge (Married with Children: [5.17] Oldies But Young 'Uns; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:06 (0:07 0:09)]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) od. sD (kurz) (bzw. (mind.) sD-) [0:15(-0:18)]

20.15-21.40, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Russisches Roulette (BRD © 2015)
Alena Vatutina: sD [(0:54) 1:15]
(Ina Paule Klink: sexy ? [0:49 0:54 0:55 1:09 1:11 1:13])
Laura Louisa Garde: sNIP- (re.) [0:26]
Madlen Kaniuth: sD(-) [(1:10-)1:11 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sPO & OO [1:11/1:12] & OO [1:14]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:11] bzw. OO [1:11 1:12 1:14] bzw. sD(-) [1:14 1:15] bzw. sD [1:15 (1:16)]

20.15-22.15 (auch Donnerstag, 14.15-16.15), arte:
Match Point (GB/USA/... 2005)
Emily Mortimer: sNIP- [0:16]
Scarlett Johansson: sWS (sNIP) [(0:36) 0:37] & sexy [0:38 0:43] & sBH [0:55] & OH [1:03]

20.15-22.05, NITRO:
Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile (Fast & Furious; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung bzw. gemäß Bildern:}
Gal Gadot: sNIP [0:49/0:50] & sCT- (?) [0:51]
Holly Weber: sD [0:33] & sexy
Jordana Brewster: sD(-) [0:19]
Michelle Rodriguez: sD [0:01]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: ... bzw. sexy

20.15-22.26, Disney Channel:
Big (USA 1988)
Elizabeth Perkins: sUPS [ca. 1:12] & sBH [ca. 1:30] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.50 und 1.44-3.14, ORF 2:
Zimmer mit Stall: So ein Zirkus (BRD © 2022)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Carolin Garnier: (mind.) sD- [0:17] & sUPS [1:22 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:24 1:26]
Ruby O. Fee: sD [0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:19]

20.15-22.20 (auch Donnerstag, 22.20-0.25), ATV II:
Sleepy Hollow {oder: Sleepy Hollow - Köpfe werden rollen} (Sleepy Hollow; USA/BRD 1999)
Christina Ricci: sD
Lisa Marie [= Lisa Marie Smith]: sD
Miranda Richardson: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung[en])

21.40-23.10, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Bauch, Beine, Po (BRD © 2015)
Isabell Gerschke: (OO- (rO-) od. Oops ? (sehr kurz) &) NA [0:09] & sexy [0:13] & sD(-) [0:54 0:55]
Julia Dietze: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [(0:47) 0:49(/0:50) (0:52)]
[unbekannt]: PO [0:33]

22.00-23.30 und 2.30-4.00, SWR:
tatort: GİER (ÖST(/BRD) © 2015)
Emily Cox: OO [0:04]

22.05-0.10, NITRO:
The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen (The Italian Job / Braquage à l'italienne / ... ?; USA/FRA/GB/ITA 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Charlize Theron: sD [0:02] & sD(-) (re.) [0:03] & sBH [0:39]
Julie Costello: sexy (Unterhose) {nicht sBH} [0:42]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [1:41 (= Absp.)]

22.05-23.05, Super RTL:
Without a Trace - Spurlos verschwunden: Rachefeldzug (Without a Trace: [7.7] Rewind; USA 2008)
Roselyn Sanchez: sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

22.10-23.35, mdr:
tatort: RACHEENGEL (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Annika Blendl: NA [0:57]
Jutta Fastian: PO (als Leiche) [0:04(2x) 0:05]

23.50-1.45 od. 0.30-2.30 ?, WDR:
junges licht (BRD [2015 od. 2016], © 2019)
Caroline Peters: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:14] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) (als Leiche) [1:24-1:25]
Greta Sophie Schmidt: sexy od. sNIP ? [0:24 0:25-0:26] & sUPS [0:40] & (BH von hint. &) OH- [0:42] & sNIP- [0:43] & sexy ? [0:45] & OH(-) [0:51 (recht kurz)] & sexy ? [1:07-1:09] & sNIP [1:09(recht kurz) 1:10] (danach nichts mehr)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO(+?) bzw. OO bzw. OO+ od. PU (jew. auf Foto) [1:23]
(WDR-Programmvorschau funktioniert derzeit nicht)

23.56-0.38, ORF 1:
Hawaii Five-0: Nicht zu bremsen (Hawaii Five-0: [10.6] A'ohe Pau ka 'ike i ka Halau Ho'okahi; USA 2019)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Grace Park od. [unbekannt]: sBI [0:01 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]
Meaghan Rath: sNIP [0:39]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sD

23.59-1.44, ORF 2:
Die Freibadclique - frei nach dem Roman von OLIVER STORZ (BRD/CZE(/ÖST) © 2017)
Anna Gesa-Raija Lappe: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:12 1:13-1:14]
Lili Epply: sBA & sPO- [0:04] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:15 0:16]
Vica Kerekes: sBA [0:54 0:56-0:57] & OH(+?) [1:09] & sBH (mit sD) & OH(-) [1:22]
[unbekannt]: NA+ (PO-- ?) & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:35]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBA

0.00-1.25, arte:
O Beautiful Night (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Vanessa Loibl: sCT(-)-BH bzw. sCT-BH [0:41-0:43]

0.15-1.50, Tele 5:
Cabin Fever (USA 2002)
Cerina Vincent: sBH [0:10/0:11] & OO [0:12] & (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:58] & OO [0:59] & OH- (vlt. NA) [1:02] & OO [1:05] & sexy
Jordan Ladd: sBI [0:13-0:14] & sexy bzw. sD(-) [0:44-0:46] & sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:16]
Julie Childress ?: NA [0:50]

0.15-1.35 und 4.30-5.45, SRF 1:
Outlander {oder (laut SRF): Outlander - Die Highland-Saga}: Echos (Outlander: [6.1] Echoes; USA 2022)
Caitríona Balfe: OO(-) (lO[-]) (gemäß Bild)

0.50-2.40, SRF zwei:
Nocturnal Animals (USA 2016)
Amy Adams: (mind.) OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:59 (kurz)]
Ellie Bamber (od. Bodydouble): PO [(mind.) ca. 0:42 0:44]
India Menuez [= India Salvor Menuez = Bobbi Salvör Menuez]: PO [ca. 0:44]
Lori Jean Wilson & Michele Dunn & Peggy (Fields) Richardson & Piper Major (alle älter und dick bzw. fett): PU (bzw. OO+ ?) (& z.T. PO) [0:00f.] (m.E. kein schöner Filmanfang)
[unbekannt (Isla Fishers Bodydouble)]: PO [ca. 0:43]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.45-3.15, Das Erste:
Umwege des Herzens (BRD © 2001)
Sonja Kirchberger: sexy (Unterhose) & {andere Szene} OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:07 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:12/0:13] & sBA [0:17] & sexy [1:06(/1:07)] & OO [1:14] & sNIP (re.) [1:25]

1.45-2.30, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: DER IDIOT (BRD © 2020)
Alexandra Krüger ?: sBH [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:38]
Farina Flebbe: sexy [0:47]
Nina Gnädig: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:22] & sD [0:23]

ca. 3.05-3.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein größtes Opfer ([scrubs]: [[1.21]] My Sacrificial Clam; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:03/0:04]

3.15-4.00 ?, RTL:
CSI: Miami: Wer stirbt als nächstes? (CSI: Miami: [5.3] Death Pool 100; USA 2006)
Heather Sossaman: sBI (z.T. als Leiche)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

ca. 3.25-3.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Zweifel ([scrubs]: [[1.22]] My Occurrence; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller: sNIP [0:02 (0:03 0:05 0:18[Foto])]
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:00]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00]
(und Gespräche [0:00 0:08] über Nacktszenen in Filmen)

3.45-5.25, one:
Alte Bande (BRD © 2019)
Karen Dahmen: (mind.) sD- [0:25]

3.45-4.25, ATV II: 
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kill Billie, Vol. 1 (Charmed: [8.6] Kill Billie, Vol. 1; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:03? 0:26 (0:37)]
Kaley Cuoco: (mind.) sD- [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:08/0:09 0:13 0:15] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:41]

5.05-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Klotz am Bein (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [0:28]
Julia Stinshoff: sexy [0:24 0:25]


----------



## Anonymos (2 Nov. 2022)

Donnerstag, 3. November 2022:

6.05-6.50 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Arm dran (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [0:14]
Julia Stinshoff: sD(-) (li.) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der schöne Mann (BRD © 2006)
Janette Rauch: sD [0:26 0:29/0:30]

9.45-10.35, SRF zwei:
Bianca - Wege zum Glück, Kapitel 164 (BRD(/ÖST?) 2005)
Nadja Robiné: sBH [0:29] & OH- u./od. NA [0:39] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen)

10.57-11.18 (auch Freitag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein inneres Kind ([scrubs]: [[7.5]] My Growing Pains; USA © 2007)
(wahrsch.) Shalina Waterman: sD [0:16]

[...]

20.10-21.00, SRF zwei & 20.15-21.00 und 1.25-2.10, Das Erste:
Das Netz - Spiel am Abgrund [Folge 1] (BRD/CH © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Birgit Minichmayr: sBH [(0:11/)0:12]

ca. 20.15-22.20, PRO 7:
Die Schadenfreundinnen (The Other Woman; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Cameron Diaz: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [ca. 0:52] & sD(-) & sexy (& sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) ?)
Kate Upton: sBI (mit sD) & sPO- [ca. 0:52] & sD
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.20 und 0.25-2.00, ATV II:
The Book of Henry (USA 2017)
Sarah Silverman: sD [(mind.?) ca. 0:44] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.15-23.45 und 2.40-4.05, ServusTV:
These Final Hours (AUS 2013)
Jessica De Gouw: NA [ca. 0:00] & OH- & (seitl.) sD(-) (li.) [ca. 0:04] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Kathryn Beck: sBA (sNIP) [(u.a.) ca. 0:36]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bzw. Bildern)

22.25-0.05, VOX:
Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters; USA/BRD 2013)
Pihla Viitala: PO & OO (lO) [ca. 0:45] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

(22.55-23.45 und 2.50-3.40, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Hackestüpp (BRD © 2022)
Katharina Wackernagel: sexy ? [0:01])

23.15-0.05, BR:
VORSTADTWeiber [Folge 8 {laut BR und ARD: Rundumschlag}] (ÖST(/BRD) © 2014 (& © 2015))
Gerti Drassl: sD [0:18] {kein sBH}
Martina Ebm: sexy [(0:25?) 0:26] & sPO(-) [0:27]
Proschat Madani: sBH [0:18 0:20-0:21 0:23 0:24]
Vicky Nikolaevskaja: sBA [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. ... (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:32]

23.30-0.55, WDR:
Styx (BRD/ÖST(/Malta) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Susanne Wolff: OH(-) (re.) bzw. (im Wasser) NA (?) & (kurz) OO- [0:14-0:15] & OH- (?) [0:16] & sexy (BH unter sWS/sCT[-]) [1:09] & sNIP (re.) [1:10(recht kurz) 1:11(im Spiegel)] & sBH (im Spiegel) [1:12 (recht kurz)]

23.45-2.00, rbb:
Nirgendwo in Afrika - frei nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Stefanie Zweig (BRD © 2001)
Juliane Köhler: PO (recht kurz) & nPU (sehr kurz) & sNIP (li.) [0:21] & sNIP & (recht kurz) OO [1:01] & OO [1:02 (recht kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:40 (recht kurz)] & OO (recht kurz) bzw. PO(-) [2:00(-)2:01]
Regine Zimmermann: sD+ (Oops- ?) (re.) [0:06 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH+ [1:01] bzw. OO [1:33] bzw. OH [1:38]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [1:01]

0.00-2.05, Tele 5:
The Fighters {oder: The Fighters - Gib niemals auf} (Never Back Down; USA 2008)
Amber Heard: sBI (mit sD) & sD
Deon Stein & Jocelyn Binder: OO [ca. 0:17] (falls die dt. Fassung auf der amerikan. "PG-13"-Version (und nicht auf der "Unedited" oder "Unrated (Extended) Version") beruht, ist kein OO zu sehen)
Lauren Leech: sBI (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.10-1.55, ZDF:
Blutige Anfänger: Tod in Acryl (BRD © 2022)
Louise Debatin: OH [0:37]

2.05-3.52, ORF 1:
Nocturnal Animals (USA 2016)
Amy Adams: (mind.) OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:59 (kurz)]
Ellie Bamber (od. Bodydouble): PO [(mind.) ca. 0:42 0:44]
India Menuez [= India Salvor Menuez = Bobbi Salvör Menuez]: PO [ca. 0:44]
Lori Jean Wilson & Michele Dunn & Peggy (Fields) Richardson & Piper Major (alle älter und dick bzw. fett): PU (bzw. OO+ ?) (& z.T. PO) [0:00f.] (m.E. kein schöner Filmanfang)
[unbekannt (Isla Fishers Bodydouble)]: PO [ca. 0:43]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.15-4.00, RTL:
CSI: MIAMI: Ein Fluch geht um (CSI: MIAMI: [5.6] Curse of the Coffin; USA © 2006)
Heather Stephens: sBI [0:40]
Khandi Alexander: sD [0:01]

3.30-5.10, ATV II:
Jack the Ripper {wenn wie SAT.1-Version; oder (laut ATV): Jack the Ripper - Eine Frau jagt einen Mörder} (BRD © 2016)
Dovilė Kundrotaitė {laut IMDb}: OH- ? [0:06 (kurz)]
Funda Vanroy: sexy (?) [(0:01?) 0:15(Schw.-W.-Foto)] & sexy bzw. (mind.) sD- (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [1:09 1:10] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [1:11 (1:27?)] & sexy ? (in Schw.-W.-Film) [1:30]
Sonja Gerhardt: sD(-) bzw. (kurz) sD (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [1:01]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (rO) bzw. NA+ bzw. PU bzw. OO (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:40] bzw. OH(-) (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:43]


----------



## Anonymos (3 Nov. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 4.(/5.) November 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.05-5.50, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles auf Schwarz (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:32 (0:36) (jew. recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: "sB" (im Fernsehen) [0:26]

ca. 7.10-7.35, PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Reife Leistung, Playboy! (the BIG BANG THEORY: [7.19] The Indecision Amalgamation; USA 2014)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17]

9.10-10.45, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Vickerby_ _für immer_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2007)
Eva-Maria Grein: sD [0:10 0:13] & OH(-) (recht kurz) & "sCT(-)-PO" [0:47] & sBH (mit sD) [0:47/0:48] & sD (li.) [0:48]

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Am Scheideweg (BRD © 2006)
Arzu Bazman: *sD* (bes. re.) [0:13-0:14]
Isabella Schmid: sD [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & *sD* [0:40/0:41]

ca. 11.40-12.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Glückstag ([scrubs]: [[2.9]] My Lucky Day; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller Lawrence: sD(-) (re.) [0:09 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:17 (sehr kurz)]

11.45-12.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Streng gehütete Geheimnisse (BRD © 2012)
Nova Meierhenrich: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:02] & sexy [0:12]

ca. 12.05-12.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Monster ([scrubs]: [[2.10]] My Monster; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:18-0:19]

12.05-12.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: San Francisco Träumt {so} (Charmed: [5.14] Sand {?} Francisco Dreamin'; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:04 (= Vorsp)] & sexy [0:11/0:12 0:13 (0:16) 0:17 0:18 (0:21/0:22) (0:24/)0:25-0:27 0:31 0:32]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:25 [kurz]) 0:29]
Rose McGowan: sexy [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:13 (0:16) 0:18 0:23 0:25 0:26 0:27 (0:31) 0:32 (0:34) 0:35 0:36-0:38]

12.05-12.55, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Tödliche Flitterwochen (Hawaii Five-0: [1.11] Palekaiko; USA 2010)
Angie DeGrazia: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Bild)
Grace Park: sBI [innerh. Vorsp. (kurz)]

ca. 12.30-12.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Bettbeziehung ([scrubs]: [[2.11]] My Sex Buddy; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00] & sBH [0:03] & OH- [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:10]

12.50-13.40, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Magisches {so} Geschenk (Charmed: [5.15] The Day the Magic Died; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:02 (= Vorsp.)]
Rose McGowan: sexy [0:08 (0:13 0:15) 0:16 0:17 0:18 0:19 (0:20 0:21 0:23 0:25-0:27)]

ca. 12.55-13.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue alte Freundin ([scrubs]: [[2.12]] My New Old Friend; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: (sexy (?) bzw.) sD [(0:00/)0:01]

13.10-14.00, NDR:
ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Gesichtsverlust (BRD © 2016)
Mirka Pigulla: OH [0:00-0:01]

ca. 13.25-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Theorie ([scrubs]: [[2.13]] My Philosophy; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:01 0:19(= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: OH(-) [0:07]

13.45-14.35, hr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Hart am Limit (BRD © 2019)
Anjorka Strechel: sexy [0:18 0:19]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.35-8.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: OXOFRMBL (TWO and a half MEN: [7.1] 818-jklpuzo; USA 2009)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH [0:05]

14.35-16.00, hr:
Ich schenk dir einen Seitensprung (BRD © 2002)
Muriel Baumeister: sD(-) [(0:13/0:14) 0:15(recht kurz) (0:16)] & sD [(0:17) 0:18] & sD(-) [0:26 0:27 0:28-0:29] (& ... ? [0:48/0:49]) & sNIP [?] (re.) [0:56 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [1:24]

14.55-15.20, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Ende gut, alles gut (Married with Children: [5.18] Weenie Tot Lovers & Other Strangers; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy
Jennifer Braff: sexy
Katey Sagal: sD
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: "sB" od. sexy bzw. sD bzw. sD(-)

15.20-15.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Nachwuchs (Married with Children: [5.19] Kids! Wadaya Gonna Do?; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [(0:04) 0:12]
Edith Varon (od. Helena Apothaker): sD(-) [0:03]
Katey Sagal: sD [0:04] & (mind.) sD-

16.00-16.25, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Pikante Partys] (how i met your mother: [2.19] Bachelor Party; USA 2007)
Erin Cardillo: sD [0:08 (0:10) 0:12-0:13]
Jamie (Rose) Hagan: sD(-) [0:01]

16.10-17.00, one:
Akte Ex: Die Lüge (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Gerschke: OH(-) [0:00/0:01]

16.10-17.00, Das Erste:
Morden im Norden: Unter der Haut (BRD © 2019)
Anna-Isabel Hinz: sBI [0:01]
Anyka Peters {laut IMDb} ("Melanie Büttner" als Leiche): sexy (etw. Slip) [0:01 (0:03)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:27] & sBI- (li. Hälfte; mit sD) [0:29 0:30]

16.25-16.55, PULS 4:
how i met your mother: [2.20] Showdown (USA 2007)
Alyson Hannigan: OH- [0:04]

16.30-17.20 ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Babyalarm (Charmed: [5.16] Baby's First Demon; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:00 0:01 0:02] & OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:09 0:10-0:11 0:14 0:15 (0:21/)0:22 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:28 0:29 0:30-0:31 (0:32 0:33/0:34) 0:37 0:38 0:39 0:40 0:41]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:03] & sexy [0:17 (2x recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:20-0:21 0:25 0:26 0:27] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:27] & sNIP [0:33] & (mind.) sD- [0:34]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:06]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Sushi und Ketchup (TWO and a half MEN: [2.23] Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab; USA 2005)
Catherine McCord: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Christina Chambers: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

(16.55-17.40 und 5.15-5.55, SRF zwei:
Chicago Med: Stunde der Wahrheit (Chicago Med: [4.5] What You Don’t Know; USA 2018)
Torrey DeVitto: nur sD- (li.) {bei einem Nachthemd} = nix [0:38] {kein sBH})

17.20-17.42, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Milch mit Valium (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.1] The Bad Fish Paradigm; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00 0:04(= Vorsp.; kurz)]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Glücksbringer (Charmed: [5.17] Lucky Charmed; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- (?) [0:00] & OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [(0:05/)0:06 0:07 0:09-0:10 0:18 0:21-0:22 0:24 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:31 0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:41]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:12 (0:13) 0:14 0:15 (0:16 0:17) (0:22?/)0:23] & sD(-) [0:28] & sNIP [(0:33/)0:34]

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Donuts im Stau (TWO and a half MEN: [3.2] Principal Gallagher's Lesbian Lover; USA 2005)
Stephanie Erb: sD [0:13/0:14 0:15-0:16 0:17]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:18]

18.25-18.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Her mit den reichen Mädchen (Married with Children: [5.20] Top of the Heap; USA 1991)
Diana Bellamy: sD [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Joey [Lauren] Adams: sexy [0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:12) 0:15] bzw. sD(-) [0:13]

18.25-19.20, ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Eine Geschichte zum Schluss (Bones: [4.25] The End in the Beginning; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sBH [vermutl. am Anfang] (gemäß Bild[ern])

18.50-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der millionste Besucher, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [5.21] You Better Shop Around, Part 1; USA 1991)
Bobbie Brown: sD [0:16 0:18] & sexy
Christina Applegate: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01-0:02 0:03 0:04] & sexy [0:04 0:05 (0:06/0:07) 0:08 0:09 0:10 0:12 0:13 0:15/0:16 (0:17) 0:19 0:20 0:21]
Katey Sagal: sBA [0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04]

20.15-22.00, 3sat:
Die Spiegel[-]Affäre (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nora von Waldstätten: OH (bzw. NA ?) [(0:31/)0:32] & OO+ [1:04]

20.15-22.50 und 1.10-3.20, RTL ZWEI:
Gods of Egypt (USA/AUS 2016)
Abbey Lee: sexy
Courtney Eaton: sD
Elodie Yung: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:21] & sD(-) & sexy
Emma Booth: sD
[... Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.50, ATV:
Beim ersten Mal (Knocked Up; USA 2007)
{auf ZDF-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Cindy Daly: OO+ (auf Bildschirm) [0:49] (Ausschnitt aus Film "Carrie (- Des Satans jüngste Tochter)" [1976])
Denise Richards: OO (lO) (auf Bildschirm) [0:38 0:39] & sBI (im Fernsehen) [1:38] (jeweils Ausschnitt aus Film "Wild Things" [1998])
Emersen Riley: (OH bzw.) OO (rO; recht kurz) [(1:05/)1:06]
Jill Bartlett {laut Mr. Skin}: OH- (auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:55]
Katherine Heigl: sD(-) (re.) [0:14] & sBH [0:14-0:16] & sexy [0:24 (0:31?)] & sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:36] & sD(-) [0:48] & sBI [0:49 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:02-1:04 1:05] & sD(-) bzw. sD [1:07-1:09] & sD(-) [1:26 1:27 1:30(-1:33)] & sBH [1:40 {nachfolgende (bei anderem Sender vorhandene) Szenen fehlen}] (& sexy ? (kaum OH- (od. NA-); im Schaumbad) [1:41-1:42 1:43 1:44-1:45]) & (mind.) sD-
Leslie Mann: sexy [0:24]
Nancy Allen: OO (auf Bildschirm) [0:49] (Ausschnitt aus Film "Carrie (- Des Satans jüngste Tochter)" [1976])
Nautica Thorn: sBI od. "sB" & (kurz) OO & sPO [1:21]
Neve Campbell: OH- (auf Bildschirm) [0:39] (Ausschnitt aus Film "Wild Things" [1998])
Stormy Daniels: OO & (zumind. seitl.) sPO [1:21]
[unbekannt (Katherine Heigls Bodydouble)]: nPU (od. Fake ?) [1:54]
[unbekannt]: sBI od. "sB" [1:26]
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [1:24]
(oder - wie bei RTL-Version - überw. 1-3 Min. später)

20.15-23.20 und 23.20-2.00, PULS 4:
Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch (Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire (= The Goblet of Fire); GB/USA 2005)
Clémence Poésy: sBA [ca. 1:31] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Und Gehirn war nicht dabei? (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Vita Tepel: sBH (mit sD) [0:04 (0:08 [Handybild])] & sD [0:38-0:42 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

22.10-0.40 und 2.45-5.10, ORF III:
Baarìa - Eine italienische Familiengeschichte (Baarìa; ITA/FRA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Margareth Madè: sBH (sNIP) [0:50] & OO (lO) [1:00 (recht kurz)]
Monica Bellucci: OO (lO) [1:44 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [1:45-1:46]

22.25-0.45, 3sat:
HEIMAT - Eine deutsche Chronik: Hermännchen (BRD © 1984 ["Kinoversion remastered" © 2015])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gudrun Landgrebe: OO+ od. PU & PO(-) [1:07] & OH [1:22] & OO [1:23] & sUPS [1:25 (kurz)]

ca. 22.30-1.25, PRO 7:
Mann unter Feuer (Man on Fire; USA/GB 2004)
Rachel Ticotin: sBH
Radha Mitchell: sBH (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

23.21-0.50, ORF 2:
Elser {oder (laut ORF): Elser - Er hätte die Welt verändert} (BRD(/ITA) o.J. [2014 od. 2015])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
(Anna Unterbergers sBA-Szene fehlt)
Katharina Schüttler: OH(-) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Valentina Repetto ?: sBA (sNIP) [0:15]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:15]
(sofern dieselbe gekürzte Fassung wie bei dt. Fernsehsendern)

23.40-0.10, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: ”Glückliche Hühner” (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Antje Lewald: sNIP [0:04-0:05(?) 0:14 0:15]
Dana Golombek: sexy [0:01] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:05/0:06] & sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12] & sexy [0:13] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:14 0:15 (0:21)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:05/0:06]

23.55-1.50 und 3.20-5.13, SRF zwei:
Déjà Vu - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit (Deja Vu = Déjà Vu; USA/GB 2006)
Paula Patton: sBH [0:34 0:35 0:36] & PO & OO [0:37/0:38] & sBH [0:40]

0.10-2.00, Tele 5:
Assassination Nation (USA/CAN 2018)
Abra [= Gabrielle Olivia Mirville]: sBA & sexy (BH (sNIP) unter sCT)
Bella Thorne: sexy
Hari Nef: sexy [ca. 0:10? ...]
Odessa Young: sBH & sNIP & sexy (& (mind.) sPO- ?)
Suki Waterhouse: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.17-2.01, ORF 1:
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Die Wiege des Lebens (Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life; USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: sBI [0:03f.] & sD [1:09f.] & {jeweils gemäß Bildern} sNIP & sexy

0.30-0.55, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: ”Der Neffe” (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Andrea Badey: (s)BA- [0:12-0:13]
Dana Golombek: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10/0:11 0:12-0:13] & sD(-) od. sD [(0:20) 0:21]
Felicitas Woll: sNIP [0:02/0:03 0:20]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:01/0:02) 0:18]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ... bzw. (s)PO bzw. ... (auf Zschr.-Cover bzw. in Zschr.) [0:07 0:20(-0:21) 0:22]

0.40-2.10, arte:
Petting statt Pershing (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anja S. Gläser: sD [(0:28) 0:29]
Anna Florkowski [= Anna Hornstein]: OH (od. zumind. sD) [0:59]
Britta Hammelstein: PU & PO [0:07] & OO (rO) [0:08 (recht kurz)]
Christina Große: (sexy ? [0:28 (sehr kurz)] &) OH(-) (?) [0:31 (recht kurz)]
Zoe Moore: sexy (?) [0:01 0:02 0:04] & sexy [?] (BH unter sCT[-]) [0:37 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: PU (auf Foto) [0:02]

0.50-2.41, ORF 2:
Der Hauptmann (The Captain - l'usurpateur / Kapitan; BRD/FRA/POL © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Annika Meier ?: PU [1:44 (recht kurz)]
Annina Polivka ?: OO [1:45 (recht kurz)]
Eugénie Anselin: PU [1:38 (kurz)] & OO [1:39] & sD [1:42 1:43] & PU (OO & (kurz) nPU) [1:45]
Samia Chancrin: OO (rO) [1:39] & OH(-/+) (re.) [1:44]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:42] & sD (li.) [1:44]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [1:41-1:42 1:43 1:44] bzw. OH- od. sexy (rückenfr.) [1:44]

0.55-2.35, BR:
Arbitrage - Der Preis der Macht (Arbitrage / Arbitraz; USA/POL © 2012)
Laetitia Casta: sBH (mit sD) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:22]

2.00-3.25, Tele 5:
Cabin Fever (USA 2002)
Cerina Vincent: sBH [0:10/0:11] & OO [0:12] & (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:58] & OO [0:59] & OH- (vlt. NA) [1:02] & OO [1:05] & sexy
Jordan Ladd: sBI [0:13-0:14] & sexy bzw. sD(-) [0:44-0:46] & sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:16]
Julie Childress ?: NA [0:50]

2.00-3.20, PULS 4:
Final Destination 2 (USA/CAN 2003)
(mind.)
A. J. Cook: sNIP- [0:27] & sBH [1:20]
Keegan Connor Tracy: (sexy ? [0:26] &) (mind.) sD- [0:27]
Odessa Munroe: OO [0:06]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03]

ca. 3.05-3.30 und 4.55-5.20, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Bauch, Beine, Po (BRD 2007)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBH [0:08] & (mind.) sD- [0:15-0:17]
Shirin Soraya: sD(-) [0:19 0:20]
[unbekannt]: sPO (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:04]

ca. 3.50-4.10, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Gesucht & Gefunden (BRD 2007)
Emily Wood: sBA [0:03-0:04] & sexy [0:08 (kurz)]
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [0:02] & sexy bzw. sD [0:12-0:13]
Shirin Soraya: sBI (mit sD) [0:03-0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (s)BI [0:03] bzw. sBA [0:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12/0:13]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (eine nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04]

4.15-4.40, zdf_neo:
SCHLAF[-]SCHAFE[: Erfinder {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Lisa Bitter: sBH [0:02]

5.00-5.35, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Haie! (Baywatch: [1.18] Shark Derby; USA © 1990)
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:05] & sBA [0:23 0:42]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:05 0:20 0:21 0:22 0:23 0:42 0:43 (0:44)]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) bzw. sBI (von hint.) (& {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; jew. recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

5.35-6.20, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Das Wasserskirennen (Baywatch: [1.19] The Big Race; USA © 1990)
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:02-0:03 0:06(-)0:07 0:14]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:13 0:14]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) bzw. sBI (von hint.) (& {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; jew. recht kurz)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA


----------



## Anonymos (4 Nov. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 5.(/6.) November 2022:

5.50-7.20, one:
Die Insel[-]Ärztin: Notfall im Paradies (BRD/Mauritius © 2018)
Anja Knauer: sBI (ab 0:01:4X nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:02 0:03]
Doris Schretzmayer: (etw. entfernt) sBI [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Nadine Kösters: sBI [0:06]
Sonja Kirchberger: OH(-) [0:41 0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:26/)0:27] bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:45] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:58 (0:59) bzw. 0:59]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:26/0:27 {nur zwei:} 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16]

5.50-6.35 und 4.45-5.45, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Selbstbestimmung (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:01 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: OH- [0:00]

6.20-7.10, NITRO:
Baywatch [- Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu]: Fliegende Fische (Baywatch: [1.20] Old Friends; USA © 1990)
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Hope Marie Carlton: sBI (mit sD & z.T. sNIP) [0:02 0:03/0:04]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; li. sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBA [0:14(recht kurz) 0:15]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI [0:14(-)0:15]
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:15 (recht kurz)]

8.50-10.20, one:
Eine HochzeiT platzt selten allein (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Inka Friedrich: (mind.) OH- [0:02] & sD [0:03(kurz) (1:09)]
Teresa Klamert: sD(-) [0:49]

9.00-10.30 und 1.25-2.50, rbb:
Verliebt auf Island (BRD © 2019)
Ann-Kathrin Kramer: sBA [0:30-0:31 0:32]
Julia Schäfle: sBA [0:30-0:31]
Ramona Kunze-Libnow (60+): sBA [0:30/0:31]
(jeweils teilweise im Wasser)
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:30]

10.10-11.40 und 3.00-4.30, WDR:
Warum ich meinen Boss entführte (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Hartmann: sexy (Slip) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:00 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:03] (& sBI-- (wenig Bik.-Obertl. [wohl kaum BH]) [0:52 (sehr kurz)]) & OH [1:06]

12.15-13.45, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Heimkehr [Teil 1] ([Rosamunde Pilcher's] Coming Home; BRD/GB/ÖST © 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emily Mortimer: OH od. OO (rO) [1:05] & OO bzw. OH [1:07-1:08]
Katie Ryder Richardson: PO & OO+ [0:57]
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sNIP [1:0X-1:05] bzw. (s)BA

13.25-14.55, KiKA:
Meine teuflisch gute Freundin (BRD © 2018)
Amina Merai: sexy [(0:42) 0:45(kurz) (0:46 0:49[kurz]) 0:52 0:53 (0:54) 0:56/0:57 1:15]
Matilda März: sexy [(0:41) 0:42(kurz) 0:45(kurz) 0:49 0:52 0:53 0:54 0:56/0:57 (1:15[kurz])]

13.45-15.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Heimkehr [Teil 2] ([Rosamunde Pilcher's] Coming Home; BRD/GB/ÖST © 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emily Mortimer: OO & (seitl.) PO(-?) [0:17] & OO [0:18 (0:31?) 0:32]
Katie Ryder Richardson: PO & OO+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & OO (lO) [0:17 (0:18?)]

14.40-15.05, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Traum und Wirklichkeit] (how i met your mother: [1.13] Drumroll, Please; USA 2006)
Ashley Williams: sD [0:01-0:04 0:05-0:06 0:10 0:12 0:16 (0:17-)0:19]
Cobie Smulders: sD [(0:01) 0:12-0:13 0:16]

15.00-15.44, ORF 2:
Der Bergdoktor: Fremdes Herz, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
Katharina Schlothauer: sBH [0:03]
Laura Cuenca Serrano: sD (re.) [0:04]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)]

15.05-15.35 (auch Sonntag, 12.15-12.45), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Nur nichts überstürzen] (how i met your mother: [1.14] Zip, Zip, Zip; USA 2006)
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) bzw. (wenn nach vorne gebeugt) sD (3x kurz) [0:16 0:17-0:19]

15.44-16.29, ORF 2:
Der Bergdoktor: Fremdes Herz, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katharina Schlothauer: sBH(-) [0:28]

ca. 16.20-16.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Knall und Fall (TWO and a half MEN: [6.4] The Flavin' and the Mavin'; USA 2008)
Kelly Stables: sD(-) [0:09-0:11]

ca. 16.45-17.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Schuld und Sühne (TWO and a half MEN: [6.5] A Jock Strap in Hell; USA 2008)
Alicia Witt: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBI (mit sD) [0:08-0:10] & sD [0:10-0:12 0:13-0:14]
Jana Ramsey [= Brooklynne James]: sBI [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. sBI [0:08]

17.35-18.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie[: Das Geheimnis im Sumpf] (Charlie's Angels: [1.0 od. 1.1] Charlie's Angels; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:01]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:01] (& sNIP- ? [0:50 0:51]) & sBI [1:07 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy od. sUPS- [0:06]

18.05-19.00 und 4.40-5.25, ZDF:
SOKO WIEN [= SOKO DONAU {ORF-Version}]: LANGE SCHATTEN (ÖST/BRD © 2017)
Doris Schretzmayer: sBI [0:30(/0:31)]

18.45-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 6.00-7.30), one:
Ich war eine glückliche Frau (BRD © 2017)
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: sUPS- [0:03 (kurz)] & OO [0:55-0:56]

19.15-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 15.05-15.30), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Oh Gehörnter! (TWO and a half MEN: [3.6] Hi, Mr. Horned One; USA 2005)
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sBH od. "sB" [0:00-0:02] & sD [(0:04) 0:13-0:17 0:18] & sexy (?)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:07 0:08] bzw. sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09]

19.50-20.15, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 6 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak od. eher Bodydouble: PO [0:20]

20.15-21.45, NDR:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Alte Freunde (BRD © 2020)
Tanja Wedhorn: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:49 0:50 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:01 (0:03 0:05)]
[... Unbekannte]: NA(+) bzw. PU (& PO) bzw. PO (& OO-) bzw. OO [0:00-0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04 0:05]

ca. 20.15-22.45 (auch Sonntag, ca. 15.15-17.50), SAT.1:
Das fünfte Element (The Fifth Element = The 5th Element / Le cinquième élément; FRA(/USA?) © 1997)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eve Salvail: sPO (unter sCT) [ca. 1:10] (laut Mr. Skin)
Milla Jovovich: OO (rO) [0:25] & sexy (bzw. ~OH[-]) [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29 0:30 0:38 0:40 0:41] & OO [0:45] & sNIP & OO (lO) [1:03] & sexy [1:07 ...]
Sibyl Buck (?): sD [0:51]
[einige (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sD

20.15-22.05 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-1.45), RTL ZWEI:
American Pie (USA 1999)
{Daten der kabel-eins-Version:}
(Mena Suvari: OH- ? [1:23])
Shannon Elizabeth: (sBH (mit sD) bzw.) OO [0:42-0:44] & OO [0:45 0:46] & OH (re.) [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:48] & OO- (lO-) [0:49] & OH+ [0:50]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:12 0:16 (1:00 1:05)] & sD(-) od. sD [1:06] & sD(-) [(1:08) 1:11 (1:14)] & OH(-) (?) [1:10 1:22] & sexy

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 13.45-15.20), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Spiel mit dem Feuer (ÖST?/BRD © 1996)
Claudia Wenzel: (NA bzw.) OO(+?) [ca. (0:59-)1:00]
Karin Thaler: sD(-) [ca. 0:51]
Silke Natho: sD(-) [0:03] & (OH(-?) bzw.) OO [(0:29-)0:30] & sexy [ca. (1:11) 1:15]

20.15-22.15 und 0.25-2.05, ServusTV:
Hands of Stone - Fäuste aus Stein (Hands of Stone = Manos de Piedra / Hands of Stone; PAN/USA 2016)
Ana de Armas: sBH & OO & PO- [ca. 0:34] & sBA & sPO [innerh. einer Szene] & sD(-) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.45, Super RTL:
Bridget Jones’ Baby (Bridget Jones’s Baby / Bridget Jones Baby; GB/USA/FRA 2016)
(mind.)
Renée Zellweger: sBH [ca. 0:21] & (s?)PO od. ... ? & sBA (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.45, SWR:
GRIESSNOCKERL[-]AFFÄRE (BRD(/ÖST) © 2017)
(Lilith Stangenberg und Lisa Maria Potthoff nix)
Melanie Reischl {laut IMDb; nicht im Absp.}: sD [0:08 0:09]

20.15-22.10 und 1.49-3.39, ORF 1:
Nur ein kleiner Gefallen (A Simple Favor; CAN/USA 2018)
Anna Kendrick: sBH (mit sD) & sD(-)
Blake Lively: Oops- (re.) [ca. 1:30 (sehr? kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:33]
Sarah Hoedlmoser [eigtl. Hödlmoser] [= Ess Hödlmoser] (Blake Livelys Stunt-/Bodydouble): PO [ca. 1:33]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.15-22.15 und 0.55-1.35, VOXup:
Chicago Fire: Blick nach vorn (Chicago Fire: [3.2] Wow Me; USA 2014)
Monica Raymund: sNIP (re.) (davor in Sexszene offenbar nix) (gemäß Bildern)

21.50-23.35 und 2.55-4.40, SWR:
Die Vergesslichkeit der Eichhörnchen (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Anna Stieblich: sexy (?) [0:24-0:25]
Emilia Schüle: sexy [0:12 0:22 (jew. recht kurz)] & sBA [0:54 0:55] (0:3X nix)

22.00-0.00 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-2.00), one:
_the_ KILLING _of a_ SACRED DEER (IRL/GB(/USA) © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung (der arte-Version):}
Nicole Kidman: sBH- (re. Hälfte) [0:08] & sBH & (am Sz.-Ende) nPU [0:09-0:10] & (sBH- mit) sD(-) (re.) [1:35 (recht kurz)] & sCT- & OO bzw. (recht kurz) PU & PO- [1:36-1:37]

22.05-23.55, RTL ZWEI:
American Pie präsentiert: Jetzt haben die Mädchen das Sagen (American Pie Presents: Girls’ Rules; USA 2020)
Lizze Broadway: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:11] & sexy
Madison Pettis: sPO & sBH
Piper Curda: sBH (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Sara Rue: (mind.) sD- (gemäß Bild)
(der erste Film der Reihe, der keine einzige Nacktszene hat)

22.10-0.12 und 3.39-5.41, ORF 1:
Fifty Shades of Grey: Gefährliche Liebe (Fifty Shades Darker; USA 2017)
Dakota Johnson: sBH & (kurz) sPO- bzw. (seitl.) PO bzw. "nPU-NA" (& nPU- ?) [0:20-0:22] & OO [0:23] & (sPO(-) &) sD [0:33-0:35] & OO & PO [0:41-0:42] & OO [0:48(-)0:49] & PO & (mind.) sD- [1:01] & OO & (kurz) sPO- [1:30] & sPO- (& OH ?) [1:31] & sPO- & sNIP [1:36] & OO [1:46] & OO(+) (& PO- ?) [1:47 1:48-1:49] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Marcia Gay Harden: sD [0:37 0:38 0:39 (0:40 0:42)]
Rita Ora: sD [0:38]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:39]

22.15-23.45, zdf_neo:
The Double [= The Double - Eiskaltes Duell {laut IMDb}] (The Double; USA 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stana Katic: sBH(-) [0:50(-0:51)]

22.50-0.30, VOX:
Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters; USA/BRD 2013)
Pihla Viitala: PO & OO (lO) [ca. 0:45] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.05-1.40, SRF 1:
Australia (AUS/USA/GB 2008)
Nicole Kidman: OO- (rO-) (od. Oops) od. OH [ca. 1:41] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.15-1.20, NDR:
Parasite (Gisaengchung; Südkor. 2019)
Cho Yeo Jeong [= Yeo-jeong Cho {laut IMDb} _oder_ Jo Yeo-jeong {laut Mr. Skin}]: OO(-) (rO[-]) od. Oops (sehr? kurz) & sD (li.) [ca. 1:28] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.30-1.10, rbb:
Die Reifeprüfung (The Graduate; USA 1967)
Anne Bancroft: sBH [0:14 0:35-0:36 (0:38 0:39)] & OH bzw. OH- [0:46-0:50] & sBH [(0:50) 0:51-0:52] & sexy
Lainie Miller: sBH & sPO bzw. OH [0:57-0:58] {kein OO-}
[unbekannt (Anne Bancrofts Bodydouble)]: OO & PO- [0:15]

23.40-1.45 und 3.25-5.25, SRF zwei:
V wie Vendetta (V for Vendetta; USA/GB/BRD 2005)
(Mary Stockley & Natasha Wightman: nur Kuss, also nix)
Natalie Portman: sBH [ca. 0:02] & sPO(-) [ca. 0:47] & Oops (zumind. auf Blu-Ray erkennbar) [ca. 1:12] & OH- (vlt. NA)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.43-1.15 (auch Sonntag, 1.59-3.31), ORF 2:
Der Bulle von Tölz: Freier Fall (BRD 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eleonore Weisgerber: sNIP [0:34]
[unbekannt (1)] (od. Tatjana Lindl ?): sD [0:00] & (sBH (mit sD) &) sPO & OO [0:01-0:02]
[unbekannt (2)]: sD od. sD(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (3)]: sPO [0:00] & sBH (mit sD) & OO (bzw. OO- [lO-]) [0:01(-0:02)]
[unbekannt (4)]: sD [0:02]

0.00-1.45 und 4.50-6.35, ATV II:
Allein unter Schülern (BRD 2009)
Nina Gummich: sD [0:48]
Xenia Georgia Assenza: sD(-) [0:17 0:18 0:37]

0.12-1.49, ORF 1:
Disturbia - Auch Killer haben Nachbarn {wenn wie ARD-Version; oder (wie bei PRO7-/SAT.1-Version): Disturbia} (Disturbia; USA © 2007)
(mind.)
Sarah Roemer: sexy (BH von hint.) & OH- [0:21] & sBI (& (li.) sPO-) [0:23/0:24] & sexy (Sport-BH) [0:26-0:27] & sBI [0:32-0:33]
[unbekannt]: (mind.?) OH (auf Fernsehbildsch. [in Video ?]) [0:45 1:34]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (im Fernsehen) [0:12]

1.30-3.00, ZDF & 4.25-5.55, zdf_neo:
:\\i.t.>_ [= Hacked: Kein Leben ist sicher {laut IMDb}] ( :\\i.t.>_; IRL/FRA/DAN © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna Friel: sD [1:20 1:21 1:22 1:23 1:24] & sUPS- & sD [1:25] & sD [1:26] {nicht sBH}
Stefanie Scott: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13/0:14] & OH(-) (li.) [0:27 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [1:20 (1:21 1:22)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:16]

ca. 1.35-2.55, SAT.1:
Final Destination 4 (The Final Destination; USA 2009)
(mind.)
Gabrielle Chapin: OO+ & PO(-) [0:38]
Shantel VanSanten: (mind.) sD- [0:17] & sexy [0:20]
[mehrere bzw. ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI [0:37 0:38 0:40 0:45 0:46 0:47]

1.45-3.15, ATV II:
NICHT MIT UNS ! Der Silikon-Skandal [= Nur die Größe zählt {laut IMDb}] (BRD © 2017)
Stephanie Krogmann: sD [0:20 (0:36 0:37 0:38) 0:57] & sBH (mit sD) [1:05-1:07 (jew. Video: ) 1:12 1:20]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH(-) [0:33]

1.45-3.25, SRF zwei:
Clubland [= Clubland - Das ganze Leben ist eine Show {DVD-Titel}] (Clubland = Club Land; AUS 2007)
Christine Davies: (mind.) sexy (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)
Emma Booth: OO [ca. 0:38] & sBH & OO(+?) [ca. 0:47] & PO(-?) & OO(+?) [ca. 0:56] & sBH & sexy (Unterhose) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

(Aus "Fear the Walking Dead: Das Ende von Allem" (RTL ZWEI) ist nur eine Kussszene bekannt, in der niemand sexy ist.)

3.20-5.05, Tele 5:
The Fighters {oder: The Fighters - Gib niemals auf} (Never Back Down; USA 2008)
Amber Heard: sBI (mit sD) & sD
Deon Stein & Jocelyn Binder: OO [ca. 0:17] (falls die dt. Fassung auf der amerikan. "PG-13"-Version (und nicht auf der "Unedited" oder "Unrated (Extended) Version") beruht, ist kein OO zu sehen)
Lauren Leech: sBI (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.35-5.15, NITRO:
Baywatch [- Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu]: Erdbeben (Baywatch: [1.21] The End?; USA © 1990)
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:02 0:03]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; li. sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

5.15-5.55, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Alptraum unter Wasser, Teil 1 (Baywatch: [2.1] Nightmare Bay, Part 1; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:07] & sBA (& sPO- ?) [(0:08) (0:09-)0:10(-0:11) (0:12-)0:13 0:14(recht kurz) 0:15-0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (mit sD) & (recht kurz) (mind.) sPO- [0:28]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(letztes Viertel nicht gesehen)

5.45-6.30 (auch Sonntag, 5.15-6.15), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Nebenwirkungen (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:01] & sNIP- [0:05-0:07] & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:25] & sD(-) [0:25 0:26 0:33 (0:34)]


----------



## Anonymos (5 Nov. 2022)

Sonntag, 6. November 2022:

5.55-6.40, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Alptraum unter Wasser, Teil 2 (Baywatch: [2.2] Nightmare Bay, Part 2; USA © 1991)
Andrea Thompson: sexy
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:20 0:21] & sBA & sPO- [0:22]
Kelly Garrison: sexy [0.08-0:09 0:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& {mehrere} sPO(-) bzw. sPO-) bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose)

6.00-7.25, mdr:
Die Kristallprinzessin (BRD © 2002)
Anja Kruse: PO & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:40] & "nPU-NA" [1:15]
Denise Zich: sexy [0:15/0:16 0:17]
Diana Körner: sD(-) od. sD [0:16]

9.00-10.30, rbb:
Einmal Bauernhof und zurück (BRD © 2014)
Alwara Höfels: sexy [0:30 0:31] & sUPS- (?) [0:34 (recht kurz)]
Sophie Schütt: sD(-) [(0:15 0:16) 1:26]

9.15-11.35 und 0.15-2.35, RTL:
Spider-Man (USA 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kirsten Dunst: sWS [1:16/1:17] & sD(-) [1:18]

9.55-10.45 und 5.30-6.20, one:
Akte Ex: Die Lüge (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Gerschke: OH(-) [0:00/0:01]

10.15-11.50, ZDF:
Das Traumschiff[: Sambia und Viktoriafälle {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Kruse: sD [(0:01) 1:19 (1:29) 1:30 (1:31-1:32) 1:33 (1:34)]
Gerit Kling: sNIP [0:19 0:20]

11.35-14.00 und 2.35-4.50, RTL:
Spider-Man 2 (USA 2004)
Kirsten Dunst: sNIP [ca. 1:45] & sexy od. sUPS (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

12.30-14.00 und 3.20-4.50. hr:
Hartwig Seeler: Ein neues Leben (BRD(/Malta) © 2020)
Dagny Dewath: sexy (Slip) [1:12]
Emily Cox: (s)PO- [0:36:5X (sehr kurz)] & sD (re.) [0:37] & sexy (Unterh. von hint.) [0:38 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:39] & PO(-) [0:54]

ca. 13.15-15.15, SAT.1:
[The Code - Vertraue keinem Dieb] ? {keine Titeleinblendung am Filmanfang} (Thick as Thieves (= The Code {DVD-Titel}); USA/BRD 2009)
Radha Mitchell: sNIP [0:22/0:23] & (sexy (od. sNIP- ?) bzw.) sD(-) (seitl.) [(0:23/)0:24] & sexy [0:26 (recht kurz)] & NA+ [0:27/0:28] & sBH [0:44 1:25] & sD(-) [1:29 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO & (s)PO (auf Bildschirmen) [0:58]

13.15-14.45, rbb:
Besuch für Emma (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christin Nichols: sD [1:18 (1:19)]

14.45-16.15, rbb:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Willkommen auf Rügen (BRD © 2017)
Morgane Ferru: sexy [0:53]
Sinje Irslinger: sexy [0:03 0:04 1:15]
(Tanja Wedhorn: OH- ? [1:03 (kurz)])

15.00-16.30, WDR:
Käthe UND ich: DORNRÖSCHEN (BRD © 2019)
Mona Pirzad: OH [1:08]
Muriel Baumeister: sNIP [(1:03 1:04) 1:06]
Nadja Bobyleva: (mind.) sD- (li.) & sUPS [0:07 (jew. recht kurz)] & sUPS [0:08 (sehr kurz)]

15.50-18.20, Tele 5:
Tristan + Isolde (Tristan + Isolde = Tristan and Isolde / Tristan a Isolda; (USA/)GB/BRD/CZE(/IRL) © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sophia Myles: sD & {andere Szene} (mind.) OH- & (kurz) NA(+?) [0:29] & OH(-) (re.) [0:40(/0:41)] & OH [1:07] & OH(-) [1:16] & OH(-) od. OH (re.) [1:18/1:19] & (mind.) OH- [1:20]

17.10-19.45, ATV:
Beim ersten Mal (Knocked Up; USA 2007)
{auf ZDF-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Cindy Daly: OO+ (auf Bildschirm) [0:49] (Ausschnitt aus Film "Carrie (- Des Satans jüngste Tochter)" [1976])
Denise Richards: OO (lO) (auf Bildschirm) [0:38 0:39] & sBI (im Fernsehen) [1:38] (jeweils Ausschnitt aus Film "Wild Things" [1998])
Emersen Riley: (OH bzw.) OO (rO; recht kurz) [(1:05/)1:06]
Jill Bartlett {laut Mr. Skin}: OH- (auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:55]
Katherine Heigl: sD(-) (re.) [0:14] & sBH [0:14-0:16] & sexy [0:24 (0:31?)] & sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:36] & sD(-) [0:48] & sBI [0:49 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:02-1:04 1:05] & sD(-) bzw. sD [1:07-1:09] & sD(-) [1:26 1:27 1:30(-1:33)] & sBH [1:40 {nachfolgende (bei anderem Sender vorhandene) Szenen fehlen}] (& sexy ? (kaum OH- (od. NA-); im Schaumbad) [1:41-1:42 1:43 1:44-1:45]) & (mind.) sD-
Leslie Mann: sexy [0:24]
Nancy Allen: OO (auf Bildschirm) [0:49] (Ausschnitt aus Film "Carrie (- Des Satans jüngste Tochter)" [1976])
Nautica Thorn: sBI od. "sB" & (kurz) OO & sPO [1:21]
Neve Campbell: OH- (auf Bildschirm) [0:39] (Ausschnitt aus Film "Wild Things" [1998])
Stormy Daniels: OO & (zumind. seitl.) sPO [1:21]
[unbekannt (Katherine Heigls Bodydouble)]: nPU (od. Fake ?) [1:54]
[unbekannt]: sBI od. "sB" [1:26]
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [1:24]
(oder - wie bei RTL-Version - überw. 1-3 Min. später)

20.15-23.40, Tele 5:
Abyss - Abgrund des Todes (The Abyss; USA © 1989 & 1992)
{auf arte-Version (160 Min.) beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio: sBH & OO [1:56] & OO (lO) [1:57]
(arg langen Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Das Erwachen (BRD © 2022)
Susanne Bormann: OH (li.) [0:01 0:12] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & OH (li.) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (re.) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & OH (li.) [0:44]

20.15-22.11, Disney Channel:
Bedtime Stories (USA 2008)
Lucy Lawless: "sB" [ca. 1:11]
Teresa Palmer: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [ca. 0:56] & sBI (mit sD) [ca. 1:11]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
UNTERM APFELBAUM: PANTA RHEI - ALLES IM FLUSS (BRD © 2022)
Saman Giraud: sBH [1:27]
Therese Hämer: sNIP [0:04 (0:13/0:14?) 1:27(kurz)]

20.15-22.15 und 1.30-3.00, PULS 4:
Die Vorsehung {oder (laut IMDb): Die Vorsehung - Solace} (Solace; USA 2015)
Luisa Moraes: PO & OO [ca. 0:24] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (gemäß "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

20.15-22.15 und 0.41-2.35, ORF 1:
Long Shot - Unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich (Long Shot / Ni en tus sueños; USA/CAN/COL 2019)
Charlize Theron: (s?)PO(-) [ca. 1:12] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.00 und 1.00-2.25, ServusTV:
Womit haben wir das verdient ? {so} (ÖST © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Caroline Peters: OH- [0:19 (0:20?) 0:21] (1:0X nix)

21.00-21.50 und 0.25-1.10, NITRO:
CSI:NY[: Tod in der Badewanne] (CSI:NY: [3.16] Heart of Glass; USA/CAN 2007)
Nicole Mandich: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

21.46-23.16, 3sat:
Kleine Schiffe (BRD © 2013)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Aylin Tezel: sD [0:57]
Katja Riemann: sexy [0:22 0:23] & sD [0:38 0:39] & {andere Szene} sexy [0:39]

22.15-23.59 und 2.35-4.16, ORF 1:
Bombshell - Das Ende des Schweigens (Bombshell; CAN/USA 2019)
Charlize Theron: sD
Margot Robbie: sBH [ca. 0:29] & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.25-0.20 und 2.15-3.50, SAT.1:
Hitman: Agent 47 (USA/GB/BRD 2015)
Hannah Ware: NA [ca. 0:33] & sNIP [ca. 0:35] & (mind.) sPO- & sBI (zumind. von hint.) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.40-1.20 und 3.15-4.40, Tele 5:
Ghost Ship (USA/AUS 2002)
Francesca Rettondini: sD(-) [0:01 0:02 0:03] & OO [0:59] & PO & OO [1:01]
Julianna Margulies: sexy (?)

0.50-2.10, SWR:
Offline - Das Leben ist kein Bonuslevel (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Mala Emde: (mind.) OH- [0:50-0:51]
[unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBI (mit sD) [1:03]

1.05-2.55, SRF 1:
SEA OF LOVE - Melodie des Todes (Sea Of Love; USA © 1989)
Christine Estabrook: sD (li.) [0:24] & (seitl.) PO [1:28 (sehr kurz)]
Ellen Barkin: sNIP [0:50] & OO & PO (mit nPU- ?) [0:54/0:55] & OH(+?) [0:55] & OH(-) (li.) & sPO- bzw. sCT- [0:57/0:58] & PO(-) & OH(-) (re.) [1:10 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [1:31 1:32 1:33] & sexy
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:01]

1.30-3.23, Das Erste:
Only Lovers Left Alive (GB/BRD/FRA?(/USA) © 2013)
Tilda Swinton: OO (rO) [0:44] & {gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung} OO- (lO-) od. OH (kurz)
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

1.45-3.10, RTL ZWEI:
American Pie presents {so}: Die nächste Generation (American Pie Presents Band Camp; USA 2005)
{teilw. vorläufige Daten:}
(mind.)
Angela Little: OO [0:28] & OO(-) & PO [0:42/0:43] & sexy [0:44 (0:45)] & sBH & OH {nur in "Unrated Version" OO} [0:47] & sBI [0:56 0:57 1:07] & OH [1:07] & sBH [1:16] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:17]
Arielle Kebbel: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:59-1:02] & (jew. Bodydouble mögl.) OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:02] & OH- od. NA [1:09 1:16]
Claire Titelman ?: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:55 0:57]
Crystle Lea Lightning: sBH [0:20-0:21 0:22 0:51/0:52] & sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:58] & sBH [1:07 1:16]
Ginger Lynn Allen: sexy (wohl kaum PO-) [1:06] & (vlt. Bodydouble) PU & PO [1:08]
Jennifer Walcott: OO+ & (seitl.) PO [1:08]
Lauren C. Mayhew: sD [0:03] & {oder andere ?} sexy [1:03/1:04] (die von Bildern her bekannte Szene mit sBH-, sPO & sUPS (innerhalb "masturbation fantasy", worin u.a. auch Angela Little sD & sPO und Arielle Kebbel sexy) fehlt [vermutl. nach 0:56], da nur enthalten in längerer "Unrated Version" [der die Angaben und Bilder/Clips bei Mr. Skin entstammen und in der einige der Nacktszenen länger und/oder besser sind])
Rachel Veltri: OO(-?) [0:28] & OO(-) [0:42/0:43] & sBI [0:56 0:57 1:07]
Tara Killian: OO(-) [0:42/0:43] & OO+ & (seitl.) PO (?) [1:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO(-) [0:42/0:43] bzw. sD [1:03 1:07]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:31 0:55/0:56 0:59 1:16]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy [1:03/1:04]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. {mind. eine} sBA) [0:00 0:01]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte (?)]: sBH [0:20-0:21 0:22 1:16] bzw. OO [1:17]
(etliche Szenen sind allerdings nur (teilw. klein und/oder kurz) auf einem Computerbildschirm zu sehen)

3.00-4.20, PULS 4:
Final Destination 2 (USA/CAN 2003)
(mind.)
A. J. Cook: sNIP- [0:27] & sBH [1:20]
Keegan Connor Tracy: (sexy ? [0:26] &) (mind.) sD- [0:27]
Odessa Munroe: OO [0:06]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03]


----------



## Anonymos (6 Nov. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 7.(/8.) November 2022:

6.15-7.00 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Teenagerliebe (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31 0:32]

ca. 7.35-8.00, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Knall und Fall (TWO and a half MEN: [6.4] The Flavin' and the Mavin'; USA 2008)
Kelly Stables: sD(-) [0:09-0:11]

7.45-8.05, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Fest der Liebe (Teil 1) {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Bineta Hansen: sNIP- [0:05]

ca. 8.00-8.30, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Schuld und Sühne (TWO and a half MEN: [6.5] A Jock Strap in Hell; USA 2008)
Alicia Witt: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBI (mit sD) [0:08-0:10] & sD [0:10-0:12 0:13-0:14]
Jana Ramsey [= Brooklynne James]: sBI [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. sBI [0:08]

8.45-9.55, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie[: Das Geheimnis im Sumpf] (Charlie's Angels: [1.0 od. 1.1] Charlie's Angels; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:01]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:01] & sNIP- (?) [0:50 0:51] & sBI [1:07 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy od. sUPS- [0:06]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Sprung ins Ungewisse (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sBA [0:03-0:05 0:06 0:07] & sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:41 0:42]
Arzu Bazman: sexy [(0:03) 0:37] & sBH (mit sD) [0:41]
Hendrikje Fitz: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:03-0:05 0:06 0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA & sPO- [0:04] bzw. sPO- & sBA [0:06]
[einige (bzw. eine) bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:01 (0:02) 0:04 0:07 (0:14) 0:15 0:38 (0:39 [kurz])]

ca. 9.25-9.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Glückstag ([scrubs]: [[2.9]] My Lucky Day; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller Lawrence: sD(-) (re.) [0:09 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:17 (sehr kurz)]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Orlando (BRD o.J.)
Jasmin Tabatabai: sBI [0:11 0:19]

ca. 9.50-10.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Monster ([scrubs]: [[2.10]] My Monster; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:18-0:19]

10.11-10.34 (auch Dienstag, 9.45-10.10), ORF 1:
Die Nanny: Krieg am Wühltisch (The Nanny: [4.3] The Bird's Nest; USA 1996)
Fran Drescher: sBH [0:22] & sexy

ca. 10.15-10.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Bettbeziehung ([scrubs]: [[2.11]] My Sex Buddy; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00] & sBH [0:03] & OH- [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:10]

10.30-11.15, ZDF:
_NOTRUF _Hafenkante: LOVERBOY (BRD 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Meri Husagic [= Mersiha Husagic]: sexy (Slip) [0:02]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD bzw. ... [0:02]

ca. 10.40-11.10, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue alte Freundin ([scrubs]: [[2.12]] My New Old Friend; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: (sexy (?) bzw.) sD [(0:00/)0:01]

10.56-11.17 (auch Dienstag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Wasserbomben ([scrubs]: [[7.7]] My Bad Too; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) od. sD [0:11]

ca. 11.10-11.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Theorie ([scrubs]: [[2.13]] My Philosophy; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:01 0:19(= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: OH(-) [0:07]

11.15-12.05, ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Eine Geschichte zum Schluss (Bones: [4.25] The End in the Beginning; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sBH [vermutl. am Anfang] (gemäß Bild[ern])

11.30-12.20, one:
Akte Ex: Die Lüge (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Gerschke: OH(-) [0:00/0:01]

ca. 12.30-13.00 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.25-10.50), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Karma ([scrubs]: [[2.16]] My Karma; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: OH(-) od. sD (re.) [0:20]

13.00-13.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Glücksbringer (Charmed: [5.17] Lucky Charmed; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- (?) [0:00] & OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [(0:05/)0:06 0:07 0:09-0:10 0:18 0:21-0:22 0:24 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:31 0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:41]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:12 (0:13) 0:14 0:15 (0:16 0:17) (0:22?/)0:23] & sD(-) [0:28] & sNIP [(0:33/)0:34]

ca. 14.00-14.55, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verliebt, Verlobt, Verwirrt {so} (Charmed: [8.16] Engaged and Confused; USA 2006)
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:13 0:14] & sNIP [0:15] & sD [0:36/0:37]
Marnette Patterson: sexy (?) [0:00-0:01] & (mind.) sD-

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Schöne Lügen (BRD © 2003)
Brigitte Karner: sD [0:11/0:12 0:14/0:15]
Carin C. Tietze: sNIP [0:55 0:56]
Nina Hoger: sD (re.) [0:10 0:12] & sD(-) [0:13 (kurz)]
Susanna Simon: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:00 0:01/0:02] & OO [0:54] & NA [1:10 1:11]

14.30-16.00 und 0.45-2.15, hr:
Die Eifel[-]Praxis: Eine Frage des Muts (BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Olga von Luckwald: sD [0:05/0:06 (0:21-0:22) 0:23]

14.40-16.10 und 4.30-6.00 (auch Dienstag, 7.35-9.05), one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS GEHEIMNIS (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00-0:02] (1:16 nix)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [0:18 0:20] & sD [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 {andere:} 0:16] bzw. sBI [1:19]

14.40-15.05, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Pikante Partys] (how i met your mother: [2.19] Bachelor Party; USA 2007)
Erin Cardillo: sD [0:08 (0:10) 0:12-0:13]
Jamie (Rose) Hagan: sD(-) [0:01]

ca. 14.55-15.50, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Hoher {so} Preis (Charmed: [8.17] Generation Hex; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:17 0:31]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:36]

15.00-15.20, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Her mit den reichen Mädchen (Married with Children: [5.20] Top of the Heap; USA 1991)
Diana Bellamy: sD [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Joey [Lauren] Adams: sexy [0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:12) 0:15] bzw. sD(-) [0:13]

15.05-15.30, PULS 4:
how i met your mother: [2.20] Showdown (USA 2007)
Alyson Hannigan: OH- [0:04]

15.20-15.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der millionste Besucher, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [5.21] You Better Shop Around, Part 1; USA 1991)
Bobbie Brown: sD [0:16 0:18] & sexy
Christina Applegate: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01-0:02 0:03 0:04] & sexy [0:04 0:05 (0:06/0:07) 0:08 0:09 0:10 0:12 0:13 0:15/0:16 (0:17) 0:19 0:20 0:21]
Katey Sagal: sBA [0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04]

15.45-17.25 (auch Dienstag, 8.45-10.25), SRF 1:
_Kreuzfahrt_ ins _Glück_[: Hochzeitsreise auf die Kykladen] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caroline Maria Frier: sBA [0:53 (recht kurz)]
Fanny Stavjanik: sBA [0:53(recht kurz) 0:54]
Judith Neumann: sBI [0:37-0:38] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:43]
Saskia Valencia: sBA [0:53 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:33 0:34]

ca. 15.50-16.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Identitätskrise (Charmed: [8.18] The Torn Identity; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:09/0:10 0:21 0:23]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:39]

16.25-16.50 (auch Dienstag, 15.05-15.30), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Adonis] (how i met your mother: [3.1] Wait for It; USA 2007)
Amanda Loncar: sD(-) [0:08] & ... (im Whirlpool) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:10-0:11]
Cobie Smulders: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10]
Mandy Moore: sD (wohl kaum OH; im Whirlpool) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:10]

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Katzenjammer (Charmed: [5.18] Cat House; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:02 0:03] & OH [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sD [0:05 (0:08 0:11) 0:13 (0:14) 0:15 0:16] & sexy [0:16-0:17] & sD [0:17 0:18 0:19] & sNIP (li.) [0:20] & sD [0:20 0:21 0:22 (0:23 0:24) 0:25 0:26-0:27 0:28 0:29 0:30 0:31 0:32 0:33 (0:34-0:35) (0:36-)0:37 (0:39 [kurz]) 0:40]
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [0:33]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:01 0:05-0:06] & sD(-) [0:15] & sNIP [0:17-0:18] & sD(-) [0:19 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:33-0:35 0:37]
Una Damon: sD [0:16]

ca. 16.40-17.35 (auch Dienstag, ca. 13.55-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zeig Mir Deinen Traum {so} (Charmed: [8.19] The Jung and the Restless; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:03 0:15 0:16 0:34 0:35) 0:37]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:21] & sD(-) [0:32 (0:38)]

17.00-17.50 (auch Dienstag, 9.05-9.55 und 5.10-6.00), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tritt auf die Tube, Sabrina! (Charlie's Angels: [1.1 {so IMDb} od. 1.2] Hellride; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:27 0:29 0:37]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:38 0:41 0:45 0:46/0:47]
Kate Jackson: sNIP(-?) [0:14]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [0:05 (recht kurz)] bzw. "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (von li. Seite) [0:06]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:47]

17.19-17.41 (auch Dienstag, 16.35-17.00), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Conan-Spiel (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.3] The Barbarian Sublimation; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 0:02 0:03(=Vorsp.) (0:04/0:05)] & sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:07-0:08] & sNIP- & (mind.) sD- [0:09]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.55-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Tanz Um Die Ewige Quelle {so} (Charmed: [5.19] Nymphs Just Wanna Have Fun; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:01-0:03] & OH [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sD [0:06-0:08] (& sNIP- od. sCT- ? [0:29]) & sexy [0:39]
Katherine Cunningham-Eves [= Kat Coiro]: sD [0:00/0:01] & sD(-) [0:08-0:09] & sD bzw. sD(-) [0:15-0:17] & sD [0:18 0:21-0:22] & sD(-) [0:23 0:26 0:28] & sD [0:30-0:31 0:32-0:33 0:35 0:36 0:37]
Rose McGowan: sexy (bzw. sNIP-) [0:04-0:08] & sexy [(0:12) 0:15 0:17 0:21 0:22] & sNIP [0:22 0:25 0:27 0:30-0:31 0:32 0:33 0:36 0:37]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:26]

ca. 17.35-18.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.50-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexenkampf (Charmed: [8.20] Gone with the Witches; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 (0:02 0:05-0:06 0:10) 0:12 (0:20) 0:21 0:23-0:24 0:25 (0:26 0:29 0:34) 0:36-0:37 0:38]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:04 0:05 (0:26) 0:38]

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 16.50-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Santas Dorf der Verdammten (TWO and a half MEN: [3.11] Santa's Village of the Damned; USA 2005)
Josie Davis: sNIP- & (mind.) sD- [0:00] & "sB" [0:19]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.40-16.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kill Billie Vol. 2 (Charmed: [8.21] Kill Billie: Vol. 2; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05 0:06]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:18 0:19 0:25]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:05]

18.25-18.55 (auch Dienstag, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Goldrausch, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [5.23] Route 666, Part 1; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy (?) [0:01-0:02 0:05-0:06]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:01]

18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, 13.40-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Prophetin (Ghost Whisperer: [2.21] The Prophet; USA 2007)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:00 0:04) 0:10/0:11(-0:12)]

ca. 19.20-20.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 7.20-8.15), sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Opferbereitschaft] (Grey’s Anatomy: [2.23] Blues for Sister Someone; USA 2006)
Kate Walsh: sBH [0:40 (= Folgenende)]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Selbsterniedrigung ist ein visuelles Medium (TWO and a half MEN: [3.13] Humiliation Is a Visual Medium; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (RÜ) [0:18]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04/0:05]

ca. 20.15-22.40, kabel eins:
Iron Man (USA 2008)
Gwyneth Paltrow: sexy [1:06]
Jeannine Kaspar, Ricki Noel Lander u./od. Sarah Cahill (jew. "Flight Attendant"): {zwei} sexy [0:13]
Leslie Bibb: sexy & {andere Szene} (kurz) OH(-) [0:08] & sexy [0:09]

20.15-21.10 und 0.35-1.20, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: ABENTEUERLAND (BRD © 2003)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Astrid Posner: sBH [(0:00) 0:01]
Graziella De Santis: sexy [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Isabelle Höpfner: sexy [0:27]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

20.15-22.05 und 0.20-2.00, ATV:
R.I.P.D. - Rest In Peace Department {oder: R.I.P.D. - Cops auf Geisterjagd} (R.I.P.D.; USA 2013)
Marisa Miller: sD
Stephanie Szostak: sexy (Unterhose) & sNIP [ca. 0:01f.]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild und/oder Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.05-22.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Koma (BRD o.J. [2009 od. 2010])
Mina Tander: sD (re.) [0:4X]

21.45-23.15, hr:
tatort: Dunkelfeld (BRD © 2016)
Ursina Lardi: sD [1:00 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:13]

21.58-0.26 und 2.34-5.02, ORF 1:
Verblendung (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo; USA/SWE/NOR 2011)
Elodie Yung: OO [ca. 1:16]
Rooney Mara: PO [ca. 0:53f.] & OO & PO [ca. 0:57] & OO [ca. 1:16] & PU & PO [ca. 1:38] & OO (zumind. rO) [ca. 2:14] & sCT(-)-BH
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.05-0.20 und 2.00-3.50, ATV:
Cowboys & Aliens (USA 2011)
Olivia Wilde: PO [ca. 1:22 (sehr kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.10-23.10, one:
Call My Agent[: Charlotte Gainsbourg _oder_ Charlotte] (Dix pour cent: [4.1] Charlotte; FRA © 2020)
Laure Calamy: (mind.) sD- [0:08 (recht kurz)] & PU & PO [0:56]
Stéfi Celma: sD(-) [0:50 0:53]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:54]

22.21-0.32, Disney Channel:
Big (USA 1988)
Elizabeth Perkins: sUPS [ca. 1:12] & sBH [ca. 1:30] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 0.40-2.05, kabel eins:
Kickboxer: Die Vergeltung (Kickboxer: Vengeance; USA 2016)
Sara Malakul Lane: OO [ca. 0:56]
[unbekannt]: OO
[zwei Unbekannte]: PO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (7 Nov. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 8.(/9.) November 2022: 

7.15-8.10, VOX:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur [= CSI: Vegas {laut IMDb}]: Blutrausch (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [3.3] Let the Seller Beware; USA © 2002)
Marg Helgenberger: sD(-) [0:39]
Monique Demers: sBH (als Leiche) [0:02 0:03 0:04] & sBI (mit sD) & (in Video) sPO & OH- (kurz) [0:17] & sPO & (kurz) OH(-) (in Video) [0:23] & NA (auf Foto) & (kurz) PO(-?) [0:26]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH- [0:01 (recht kurz)]

7.30-7.55, zdf_neo:
FETT UND FETT: VOLL NETT (BRD © 2019)
Isabella Wolf: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:19/0:20]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Rivalitäten (BRD © 2002)
Luci van Org: sNIP (& (mind.) sD-) [0:27-0:28] & sD [0:29/0:30 0:31] & OO(-) [0:32] & sD (& sNIP ?) [(0:33) 0:34]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:00 (0:01)] bzw. sBH [0:01]
[drei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:18 0:19 0:20]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in British Virgin Islands (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:02 0:03] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:08] & sBI [0:09] & sD [(0:11) 0:12-0:13] & (mind.) OH- [0:17] & sD(-) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. PO (jew. auf großem Foto) [0:10]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

10.45-11.30, one:
TINA MOBIL: Ick lebe noch [=] Episode 6 (BRD © 2021)
Gabriela Maria Schmeide (50+): OO- (rO- im Spiegel) [0:15] & (sBH- mit) sD [0:24/0:25]

10.57-11.18 (auch Mittwoch, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Leben als Mann ([scrubs]: [[7.8]] My Manhood; USA © 2008)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) (im Spiegel) [0:17 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.00-12.00 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.35-7.30), kabel eins:
Castle: Mörderische Seifenoper (Castle: [3.18] One Life to Lose; USA 2011)
Rebecca Budig: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sD(-) [0:35]
Tamala Jones: sD(-) od. sD [0:03]

11.45-12.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Reise in die Vergangenheit (BRD © 2012)
Sandra S. Leonhardt {hier so}: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [(0:31-)0:32] & NA(-?) [0:34]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) & (sehr kurz) sD [0:28]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Pampa Blues (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Traub: sD [0:02]
Paula Beer: sBI [(0:50) 0:51-0:54 (0:55) 0:56]

ca. 13.55-14.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.30-6.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Hundeentwurmer, Pferdebesamer (TWO and a half MEN: [7.4] Laxative Tester, Horse Inseminator; USA 2009)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:00(kurz) 0:08]
Kelly Stables: sBH (mit sD) [0:01-0:02 0:14 0:16-0:17]

14.15-16.25, arte:
Legenden der Leidenschaft (Legends of the Fall; USA © 1994)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Ormond: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:54]
Karina Lombard: OO (lO) [1:31] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:33]

14.30-16.00 und 2.35-4.05, hr:
Schöne Aussicht (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tatiani Katrantzi: sBH [0:43(-)0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:43 0:44]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Ein Hauptgewinn für Papa (BRD © 2006)
(Anica Dobra: sexy ? (wohl kaum NA) [0:32])
Dana Vávrová: sBI [(0:21) 0:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:21] bzw. sD(-) [0:37]

ca. 14.50-15.50 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 10.15-11.15), kabel eins:
Castle[: Lieben und Sterben in L.A.] (Castle: [3.22] To Love and Die in L.A.; USA 2011)
Stana Katic: sBA (mit sD) [0:29(-0:30)]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:29 (0:30) 0:31]

15.30-15.55 (auch Mittwoch, 14.15-14.40), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Wir sind nicht von hier] (how i met your mother: [3.2] We're Not from Here; USA 2007)
Cobie Smulders: sexy [0:05] & sD [0:07] & sexy & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:08] (& evtl. OH ? [0:09 (sehr kurz)])
(die anschließende Folge "Angst vorm Dreirad" hat zumind. sD(-)-Szenen)

15.50-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, 9.30-11.05), SRF 1:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Familienbande (BRD © 2020)
Franziska Troegner (60+): sD(-) [0:56]
Morgane Ferru: sD [0:25 (0:26 0:27)]

ca. 16.05-16.30 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.40-8.10), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Vegas-Weekend (the BIG BANG THEORY: [8.5] The Focus Attenuation; USA 2014)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17]

16.10-17.00 (auch Mittwoch, 6.00-6.50 und 11.35-12.25), one:
Akte Ex: Zieht euch aus! (BRD © 2016)
Anna Krajci: sBH od. sBI [0:01 (0:09[Foto])]
Nora Quest: sBH(-) (mit sD[-]) [0:01 (0:09[Foto])] & sexy (als Leiche) [0:02 (0:05) 0:07(Foto) 0:09(Foto) (0:17/0:18[Foto] 0:20[Smartphone-Bild]) 0:38(Foto) 0:42 0:43 (jew. Fotos)] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:46]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBH [0:01 {nur zwei od. drei :} (0:17/0:18) 0:35 (jew. Foto) {jew. nur eine:} 0:43 0:44 (jew. Foto) 0:46]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Nichts Sehen, Nichts Hören, Nichts Sagen {so} (Charmed: [5.20] Sense and Sense Ability; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:06 0:07 0:09 0:10] & sD(-) [0:12] & (mind.) sD- [0:26 0:28] & sD(-) [0:31 (0:34/)0:35 0:36] & sD [0:38]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:24]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:01 (kurz)] & sNIP [0:16 (0:17-)0:18 0:19 0:20 0:28 0:30/0:31 0:36 (0:37) 0:38]

ca. 16.35-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.50-14.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Vermächtnis Der {so} Halliwells (Charmed: [8.22] Forever Charmed; USA 2006)
Alyssa Milano: (mind.) sD- [0:38]
Kaley Cuoco: sD(-) [0:14 0:18(kurz)]

16.59-17.21 (auch Mittwoch, 16.15-16.35), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Planet Bollywood (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.4] The Griffin Equivalency; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00-0:01 0:03(= Vorsp.)]

17.00-17.50 (auch Mittwoch, 9.10-10.00 und 5.10-6.00), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Krieg der Syndikate (Charlie's Angels: [1.2 {so IMDb} od. 1.3] The Mexican Connection; USA 1976)
Elyssa Davalos: sBA [(0:03 [Dia]) 0:26 (0:27 [kurz])]
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sBA [0:09 0:10(-)0:11] (& vlt. NA od. OH [0:16]) & sBA (sNIP) [0:26] & sBA(-?) [0:27 (kurz)] & sexy [0:37 (0:39)]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild) [0:06 0:07(-0:08) 0:09-0:10 0:11] & sD(-) [0:27]
[ein(ig)e bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [0:06 (0:07) 0:09 0:10-0:11]

17.21-17.41 (auch Mittwoch, 16.35-17.00), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Homo Novus Automobilis (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.5] The Euclid Alternative; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sNIP [0:01-0:02] & sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:13-0:14]

ca. 17.25-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Buch der Schatten (Charmed: [1.1] Something Wicca This Way Comes; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:09(-0:10)] & sexy [0:14-0:15 (0:17) 0:18 0:19 (0:20) 0:41 (0:42)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 13.00-13.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexentaufe (Charmed: [5.21] Necromancing the Stone; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:04 0:05 0:07 0:08 (0:20) 0:26 (0:27) 0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36] & sD(-) [0:39 (0:40)]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:02(kurz) 0:31]
Rose McGowan: OH- (tls. RÜ) [0:01 (kurz)] & sNIP- (?) [0:18/0:19]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Liebe ist geisteskrank (TWO and a half MEN: [3.14] Love Isn't Blind, It's Retarded; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:01 0:04 0:05/0:06]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sBH [0:18-0:19]

18.20-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Goldrausch, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [5.24] Route 666, Part 2; USA 1991)
Amanda Bearse: sBA [0:21/0:22]
Ava Fabian: sexy [0:11]
Bobbie Brown: (mind.) sD- [0:10-0:11]
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:02-0:03 0:04 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:11(-)0:12 (0:13) 0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:21] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:21/0:22]
Heather Elizabeth Parkhurst: sD [0:10-0:11]
Katey Sagal: sD [0:09] & sBA (mit sD) [0:21/0:22]
Pamela Anderson: sD [0:10-0:11]
Renee Tenison: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10-0:11]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.40-16.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Teuflische Augen (Charmed: [1.2] I've Got You Under My Skin; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:00) 0:01(-)0:02] & sexy
Cynthia King: sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:07 0:21]
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:35]

18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, 13.50-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das fünfte Zeichen (Ghost Whisperer: [2.22] The Gathering; USA 2007)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:01 0:02 0:03 0:04 0:05) 0:06(-0:08) (0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12) 0:17/0:18 (0:20) 0:21 (0:22 0:23 0:24) 0:26]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Buck geht in die Zucht (Married with Children: [5.25] Buck the Stud; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sNIP (& (mind.) sD-) [0:02-0:03] & sNIP- [0:14] & sexy [0:20]
Debbe Dunning: sD [(0:07) 0:08-0:09]
Katey Sagal: sD [(0:20 [kurz]) 0:21]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (vlt. Trea Shields ?)]: sexy [0:13]

ca. 19.20-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.10-8.05), sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Totalschaden] (Grey’s Anatomy: [2.24] Damage Case; USA 2006)
Sara Ramirez: OH- & sPO(-) [0:02]

19.50-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Was ist ein Quickie? (TWO and a half MEN: [3.16] Ergo, the Booty Call; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09] & sBH [0:15] & sD(-) & sUPS- [0:15] & sD(-) [0:17] & sexy [0:18-0:19]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Spuren des Bösen: Liebe (BRD/ÖST © 2014)
Cordelia Wege: sPO- [0:38 (2x recht kurz)] & PO [1:22(-1:23)]
Cornelia Ivancan: sexy [0:38 1:17/1:18] & sPO- [1:18] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:19 (sehr kurz)] & NA [1:22(-1:23)]
Emily Cox: OH(-) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:22-1:23] (1:18 nix)

20.15-20.55, zdf_neo:
Safe [Folge 1] (BRD © 2022)
Judith Bohle: NA+ [0:01]

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Borowski und das Glück der Anderen (BRD © 2018)
Katrin Wichmann: (mind.) sD- [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Hostettler: NA [0:29]

ca. 20.15-22.25 und 0.40-2.35, kabel eins:
Miss Undercover (Miss Congeniality (= Miss Undercover); USA 2000)
Sandra Bullock: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & sBA(-?) & sNIP & sexy (?)
[(mind.) einige "Misses"]: sBA (bzw. sBI ?)
(gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.45, BR:
tatort: DREAMS (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jara Bihler: sBH (von li. Seite) [0:52]

20.15-21.46 und 3.00-4.29, ORF 1:
Steirerkreuz (ÖST/BRD © 2019)
Anna Rot: sexy (?) [0:11/0:12 0:13] & sD(-) [0:51] & sexy (?) [0:52]
Barbara Pichlbauer: sD [0:16-0:17 0:18(kurz) (0:20)]
Eva Herzig: sBI (im Wasser) [0:55 0:56(kurz)] & OO [0:59 1:00(kurz)]
Iva Lukic: sexy (?) [0:01/0:02]
Jana McKinnon: sNIP [0:04]
[unbekannt]: "sB" & sPO- [(0:19/)0:20]

21.15-22.10 und 23.55-0.50, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Glückszahl 13? (House M.D.: [5.5] Lucky Thirteen; USA 2008)
Angela Gots: sNIP & OH- [0:00] & OH- [0:12/0:13 0:14]
Helena Barrett: sBH [0:41]
Olivia Wilde: sBH & (mind.) OH- [0:00] & (mind.) sexy ([zu kurz] (seitl.) (s?)PO- ?) [0:01]

21.35-22.00, zdf_neo:
Vierwändeplus: Also doch ficken! (BRD © 2022)
Antonia Bill: sexy od. sBH(-) ? [0:12]

22.00-22.30, zdf_neo:
Vierwändeplus: Vater-Mutter-Steuerprüferin (BRD © 2022)
Antonia Bill: sNIP (li.) [0:09]
Kotti Yun: OH [0:06] & OH- [0:07 (kurz)]
Maike Johanna Reuter: sBH(-) (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:08 0:10 0:25]

22.30-23.20, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: berlin ist das paradies (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: PO & (mind.) OO-(/+?) [0:00-0:02] & OO- (rO-) [0:10 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) OO- [0:47 (recht kurz)]
Carmen Birk: OO [0:16]
Klara Manzel: sexy [0:07 (recht kurz)]
[Marie] Bäumer: sexy (?) [0:26]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:40]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:37 (0:39)]

22.30-0.15, NITRO:
Kick-Ass 2 (USA/GB(/JAP?) 2013)
Claudia Lee: sD
Lindy Booth: sD [ca. 0:29]
Olga Kurkulina: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [(u.a.) ca. 1:07] & (mind.) sPO-
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [ca. 0:45]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin bzw. CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

22.45-0.15, NDR:
tatort: DER GUTE WEG (BRD © 2019)
Anna Herrmann: OO (als Leiche) [0:14]
Maryam Zaree: sexy [0:34]
Meret Becker: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:05]
Nina Vorbrodt: (mind.) sD- [0:47]

23.15-0.55 und 2.50-4.30, SRF zwei:
Grenzenlos (Submergence / Inmersión; BRD/FRA/ESP/USA 2017)
Alicia Vikander: OH(-) (vlt. OO-- [rO--]) [ca. 0:41] & sBH & sBI (sNIP) (& sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.20-0.10, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: wo wir sind, ist vorn (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
(mind.)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH- (?) & (kurz) sUPS- [0:21] & NA [0:24]
Karolina Lodyga: OO [0:48 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Vorschau)
[Katja od. Katharina] Nesytowa: Oops- od. OO-- (lO--) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:22]
Sara Gmür ?: sBH [0:05] & OO (rO) [0:08/0:09]
[unbekannt (1)]: OO & sPO [0:05] & OO [0:06] & PU [0:08]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO & sPO [0:05] & OO [0:06] & NA+ [0:08 0:09]
[unbekannt (3)]: sPO & OO [0:05] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:06]
[unbekannt (4)]: OO (bzw. OO+ ?) [0:07 0:08]
[unbekannt (5)]: PO [0:08 0:09]
[unbekannt (6)]: NA+ (PO- ?) [0:08] & PO [0:09]

0.00-1.55, SRF 1:
_the_ KILLING _of a_ SACRED DEER (IRL/GB(/USA) © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung (der arte-Version):}
Nicole Kidman: sBH- (re. Hälfte) [0:08] & sBH & (am Sz.-Ende) nPU [0:09-0:10] & (sBH- mit) sD(-) (re.) [1:35 (recht kurz)] & sCT- & OO bzw. (recht kurz) PU & PO- [1:36-1:37]

0.07-1.39, ORF 2:
Die Pilgerin, Teil 1 - _nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von_ Iny Lorentz (BRD/ÖST/CZE © 2014)
Josefine Preuß: sNIP [0:01] & (OH+ bzw.) OO- (sehr kurz) [(0:29-)0:30] & OO (lO) [0:48 (recht kurz)] & (bei starker Aufhellung offenbar) OO- (rO-) [0:59 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (lO) [0:38 (recht kurz)]

0.10-2.35, hr:
PAPILLON - Based on the Book “PAPILLON” by HENRI CHARRIÈRE (USA © 1973)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Ratna Assan: OO (& sPO[-]) [1:49-1:52 1:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:49 (1:50) 1:54]

0.30-1.20, mdr:
Großstadtrevier: SCHLÜSSELMOMENTE (BRD © 2020)
Cynthia Micas: sexy [0:38]
Farina Flebbe: sexy [0:36 0:37-0:38 (0:40) 0:41]
Mirjam Smejkal: sexy (?) [0:14]

1.05-3.45, Tele 5:
Abyss - Abgrund des Todes (The Abyss; USA © 1989 & 1992)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio: sBH & OO [1:56] & OO (lO) [1:57]
(arg langen Film sonst kaum gesehen)

1.45-3.15, Das Erste:
Der Zauber des Rosengartens (BRD © 2001)
Barbara Wussow: sBH [0:09] & sD [(0:44-)0:46 0:47(-0:48) 0:52]
Gesche Tebbenhoff: sexy [1:05]

4.15-5.15, zdf_neo:
_Der Kommissar_: DREI TOTE REISEN NACH WIEN (BRD o.J. [1970])
Kitty Speiser: sD (re.) [0:29] & OH(-) od. NA [0:32] & sNIP [0:58 (= Absp.)] (jeweils schwarz-weißes Standbild)


----------



## Anonymos (8 Nov. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 9.(/10.) November 2022: 

7.30-7.55, zdf_neo:
FETT UND FETT: GIB IHM (BRD © 2019)
Isabella Wolf: sBH [0:20]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Unter einem Dach (BRD © 2006)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sNIP [0:22]

9.55-10.40, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Ein mörderischer Sommer (BRD/ÖST © 1995)
Sabine Petzl: sexy [0:17 0:18] & (NA+ (im Wasser) bzw.) PO & (sehr kurz) OO+ [(0:18/)0:19] (& vlt. OH- [0:20]) & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:20(kurz) 0:23] & sNIP (li.) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:27] & PO & PU(-?) (sehr kurz) bzw. OO bzw. PU (recht kurz) & PO [0:33-0:35]
[unbekannt ("Christine Matuschek")]: OO [0:01-0:02 0:03 (als Leiche: ) 0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- bzw. PO [0:06]

10.56-11.18 (auch Donnerstag, 10.30-10.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Märchen ([scrubs]: [[7.11]] My Princess; USA © 2008)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:08 0:12 0:13 0:14 0:16] & sD (li.) [0:17] & sD(-) [0:18] & sD [0:19 (recht kurz)]

12.50-13.45, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Der Wunderheiler, Teil 2 (ÖST od. BRD © [19]95)
Julia Kent: sBA (sCT- (?) bzw. sNIP) [ca. 0:38 (0:39)]
Sonja Kirchberger: sD [ca. 0:29] & sD & sNIP [ca. 0:32 0:34]
(sofern dieselbe Folge wie gestern Abend - der Sender verrät es vorab wieder nicht)

ca. 13.25-13.55 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 11.15-11.40), PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Pikante Partys] (how i met your mother: [2.19] Bachelor Party; USA 2007)
Erin Cardillo: sD [0:08 (0:10) 0:12-0:13]
Jamie (Rose) Hagan: sD(-) [0:01]

ca. 13.55-14.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.20-6.45), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Brustfrust (TWO and a half MEN: [7.6] Give Me Your Thumb; USA 2009)
Jennifer Taylor: (mind.) sD- [0:00-0:01] & OH- [0:05-0:07] (& (wahrsch. nur sugger.) OH(-) [0:11]) & sD [(0:14/)0:15 (0:18-0:19)]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Süße Geheimnisse (BRD © 2019)
Franziska Brandmeier: sD(-) [0:01 (recht kurz)] (sonst nix)

14.15-15.10, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Streng gehütete Geheimnisse (BRD © 2012)
Nova Meierhenrich: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:02] & sexy [0:12]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.45-7.10), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die reine Unbeschmutztheit (TWO and a half MEN: [7.7] Untainted by Filth; USA 2009)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:14 (0:19/)0:20]
Katy Mixon: sBH [0:13 0:17]

14.40-16.10 und 3.30-4.55 (auch Donnerstag, 7.40-9.05), one:
Ein Wochenende im August (BRD © 2019)
Nadja Uhl: sD [(0:11) 0:39 0:40 0:41 0:43(kurz)] & OH [(0:49-)0:50(-0:51)] & sNIP [(mind.) 1:13] & sexy [1:20] {kein sBA}
[unbekannt]: sBA (von hint.) [0:41 (recht kurz)]

15.45-16.35, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Cate aus dem Eis (House M.D.: [4.11] Frozen; USA 2008)
Mira Sorvino: (... ? [0:18] &) (zumind. sugger.) OH(-) [0:19] & (mind.) OH- [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:20(-0:21)]

16.10-17.00, Das Erste:
Morden im Norden: Aus Liebe (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna von Haebler: (sD- ? [0:01] &) sBH (auf Handybild bzw. Foto) [0:32 0:33]

16.10-17.00 (auch Donnerstag, 6.50-7.40 und 11.30-12.20), one:
Akte Ex: Abgesang (BRD © 2016)
Petra Berndt: sD [(0:35) 0:36 (0:42-)0:43 0:44-0:45]
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: sD [0:33]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Alarm im Pazifik (Hawaii Five-0: [1.15] Kai e' e; USA © 2011)
Agnes Bruckner: sD(-) [0:20 (kurz)]
Grace Park: sBI [0:00-0:01]
Michelle Borth: sBH [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13 (kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00 0:01]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kampf Der {so} Titanen, Teil 1 (Charmed: [5.22] Oh My Goddess!, Part 1; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:05 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:10/0:11) 0:29]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:16 (0:23 0:41)]

16.58-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 16.15-16.35), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Cooper-Nowitzki-Theorem (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.6] The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem; USA 2008)
Emily Happe: sD [0:18]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:06-0:07] & sNIP- [0:18] & (mind.) sD-

17.00-17.50 (auch Donnerstag, 6.00-6.50 und 9.05-9.55), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Puppenspiele (Charlie's Angels: [1.3 {so IMDb} od. 1.4] Night of the Strangler; USA 1976)
Elizabeth Robinson: sexy [0:06]
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sD(-) od. sD [0:20 0:21] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:38-0:39 (0:42)]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08 0:09 0:12 0:13-0:14] & sexy [0:16 0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:05] bzw. sD [(0:30) 0:31] bzw. sBI [0:43 {andere:} 0:47]

17.00-17.55 und 1.25-2.05, SRF zwei:
Chicago Med: Abgewiesen (Chicago Med: [4.10] All the Lonely People; USA © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Norma Kuhling: sBH [0:00(-0:01)]

17.20-17.42 (auch Donnerstag, 16.35-16.55), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Dessous auf der Oberleitung (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.7] The Panty Piñata Polarization; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:03 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:11-ca.0:15(mit Unterbrechungen) 0:18(kurz)]
Samantha Potter: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBI [0:19]

ca. 17.30-18.30 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Rendezvous mit einem Geist (Charmed: [1.4] Dead Man Dating; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:09 0:10) 0:16]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:06/0:07]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kampf Der {so} Titanen, Teil 2 (Charmed: [5.23] Oh My Goddess!, Part 2; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:31 0:40 0:41] & sexy

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
SOKO DONAU [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: Tödliche Versuchung (BRD/ÖST © 2008)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:08(Video) 0:09-0:11] & sD [0:17] & sBA {nicht sBI} [0:26-0:28] & OH- (in Video) [0:35] & sexy (in Video) [0:36] & sBI [(0:36) 0:37(-)0:38 0:39-0:40]
Marie Fee Wohlmuth: sD(-) (li.) [0:14]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 14.55-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Sie erwartet mein Baby, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [6.1] She's Having a Baby, Part 1; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:09-0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:17-0:19 0:21]
Katey Sagal: sNIP (?) [0:06]

ca. 18.30-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.40-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Tödliche Träume (Charmed: [1.5] Dream Sorcerer; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:00) 0:22 (0:30)]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.?) OH- [0:16]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [(0:06) 0:07]

18.50-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Sie erwartet mein Baby, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [6.2] She's Having a Baby, Part 2; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [0:10]
Lisa Saxton: sD [0:12 0:18]

19.25-19.55 (auch Donnerstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nieren wachsen schneller nach (TWO and a half MEN: [3.18] The Spit-Covered Cobbler; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD(-) [0:07 0:08 0:18] & sBH [0:20]

19.55-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Meine Nichte sitzt im Knast (TWO and a half MEN: [3.19] Golly Moses, She's a Muffin; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:00 0:01] & sBI (& sPO-) [0:05-0:08] & sD [(0:09) 0:10 0:11 (0:12 0:15) 0:17]

20.15-22.10, arte:
Leichter gesagt als getan (Les choses qu’on dit, les choses qu’on fait; FRA © 2020)
Jenna Thiam: sNIP (li.) [0:36] & sUPS- (kurz) & sNIP [0:37] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:38 (recht kurz)] & OO & (kurz) PO [0:39] & OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:40]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen) 

ca. 20.15-22.55 und 3.20-5.15, kabel eins:
Ocean's 13 {oder: Ocean's Thirteen} (Ocean's Thirteen = Ocean's 13; USA 2007)
Ellen Barkin: sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-22.25 und 0.35-2.30, NITRO:
Das A-Team - Der Film {oder: The A-Team} (The A-Team; USA/GB 2010)
Alex Madison: (mind.) sBH- (zumind. li. Hälfte) mit sD [ca. 0:05] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.40-23.10, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: 48 Stunden (BRD © 2015)
Dagny Dewath: sD [0:38-0:40]

22.10-23.10, VOX:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Das Juwel in der Krone (Bones: [11.21] The Jewel in the Crown; USA 2016)
Rebekah Graf: sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:33] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

(22.10-23.55 (auch Donnerstag, 2.00-3.25), Tele 5:
The Midnight Man
ist vermutlich wie im Oktober 2021 der Film (USA/CAN 2016) von Regisseur Travis Zariwny, worin laut "Parents Guide" in IMDb "no nudity is shown";
Brinna Kelly OO (rO) (& sexy) in einem anderen Film (USA 2016; Regie: D.C. Hamilton) mit demselben Titel)

22.30-0.02, 3sat:
PRIVATE BANKING, Teil 1: Ad Interim (CH & FRA u./od. BRD © 2017)
Stephanie Japp: OO [0:56-0:57]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

ca. 22.55-1.15, kabel eins:
Iron Man (USA 2008)
Gwyneth Paltrow: sexy [1:06]
Jeannine Kaspar, Ricki Noel Lander u./od. Sarah Cahill (jew. "Flight Attendant"): {zwei} sexy [0:13]
Leslie Bibb: sexy & {andere Szene} (kurz) OH(-) [0:08] & sexy [0:09]

22.56-0.57, Disney Channel:
Bedtime Stories (USA 2008)
Lucy Lawless: "sB" [ca. 1:11]
Teresa Palmer: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [ca. 0:56] & sBI (mit sD) [ca. 1:11]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 23.00-23.45 und 1.50-2.30, SAT.1 Gold:
Rosewood: Bakterien und Brüder (Rosewood: [2.10] Bacterium & the Brothers Panitch; USA 2017)
(Anna Konkle & Gabrielle Dennis: nur Kuss, also nix)
LeToya Luckett: sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

23.25-0.45 und 2.05-3.25, SRF zwei:
Relic - Dunkles Vermächtnis {oder: Relic} (Relic; AUS/USA(/China?) 2020)
Bella Heathcote: ... ? (in Badewanne) [ca. 0:41]
Robyn Nevin (70+): PO [ca. 0:02] & ... ? (in Badewanne)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.35, Tele 5:
Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever (USA © 2009)
Amanda Jelks: (entfernt) sBH & PU- [0:34] & OH+ bzw. (recht kurz) NA [0:35-0:36]
Mary Katherine White: OO [0:28]
Regan Deal: OO (2x recht kurz) & sBH [0:19] & sBH [0:20] & sexy [1:10] & sBH & (kurz) sUPS bzw. OH & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) OO [1:11-1:12] & sBH (& (kurz) sPO-) [1:12/1:13]
Stefani Wallace: OO [0:28]
Stephani Drapeau (?): "sB" (mit sD) [1:10 1:11 1:13]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:28]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO (auf Zschr.-Titelseite bzw. -Rückseite) [0:29]
(oder teilw. eine Minute früher, wenn - wie bei früherer TV-Ausstrahlung - der Filmanfang leicht verkürzt ist)

0.05-1.33, ORF 2:
Die Pilgerin, Teil 2 - _nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von_ Iny Lorentz (BRD/ÖST/CZE © 2014)
Josefine Preuß: OH+ [0:01] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sNIP & (kurz) (s?)PO(-) [0:05] & sNIP [0:07 (recht kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:31] & OH- [0:54/0:55]
Lore Richter: sD(-) [1:05 (recht kurz)]

0.02-1.38, 3sat:
PRIVATE BANKING, Teil 2: In Aeternum (CH & FRA u./od. BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stephanie Japp: OO (bzw. OH-) [0:14(/0:15)] & sNIP- [0:16 0:17] & sNIP (re.) [1:31]

0.15-1.30 und 4.25-5.30, SRF 1:
Outlander {oder (laut SRF): Outlander - Die Highland-Saga}: Loyalität (Outlander: [6.2] Allegiance; USA 2022)
Barbara Patrick: OO(-) (zumind. lO[-])
Blair Lamora: (mind.) OO- (zumind. rO-)
Lauren Lyle: OO (lO)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.30-1.30, mdr:
unicato - Das Kurzfilmmagazin
_darin u.a._
Fredda Meyer (BRD © 2021)
Eva Löbau: sBA (mit sD) & OO [0:00] & sexy (?) [0:12] & sBA (von hint.) [0:18 (kurz)]
Nele Kießling: OO [0:00]

0.50-2.25, BR:
Im Schoß der Familie
_Kurzfilmnacht,_ _darin u.a._
Mitose (BRD © 2018)
Ines Marie Westernströer: sBH [0:21-0:22]

1.20-2.45 (auch Donnerstag, 2.40-4.05), ATV II:
Dom Hemingway (GB 2013)
Claire Viville: OO [ca. 0:34ff.] & sD & sUPS
Colette Morrow: OO (zumind. lO; vermutl. sehr? kurz) [ca. 0:11 ?] & sUPS
Hayley(-Marie) Coppin: OO [ca. 1:03f.]
Kaitana Taylor: NA- [ca. 0:11]
Kerry Condon: sBH [ca. 0:34ff.]
Madalina [eigtl. Mădălina ?] (Diana) Ghenea: sBA [ca. 0:34ff.] & sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.00-3.30, one:
Nichts zu verlieren (BRD/ÖST © 2017)
Chantal [eigtl. Chantel ?] von Byrd: sBH [0:02 0:03] & sBH (& (kurz) nPU ?) [0:06]
Emily Cox: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:21]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI bzw. ... (auf kleinen Fotos auf Bildsch.) [0:06 (recht kurz)]

2.10-2.35, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 3, Folge 2 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2018)
Isabell Polak: sNIP- [0:04 0:05]

4.40-6.15, ATV II:
NICHT MIT UNS ! Der Silikon-Skandal [= Nur die Größe zählt {laut IMDb}] (BRD © 2017)
Stephanie Krogmann: sD [0:20 (0:36 0:37 0:38) 0:57] & sBH (mit sD) [1:05-1:07 (jew. Video: ) 1:12 1:20]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH(-) [0:33]

5.20-6.00, RTL:
C.S.I. - Den Tätern auf der Spur {oder (laut IMDb): CSI: Vegas}: Odyssee im Alptraum {oder: Albtraum} (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [9.20] A Space Oddity; USA 2009)
Liz Vassey: "sB" (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)
(sofern tatsächlich diese Folge gesendet wird - der RTL-Programmübersicht ist das nicht zu entnehmen ...)


----------



## Anonymos (9 Nov. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 10.(/11.) November 2022: 

6.10-6.55 und 5.20-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Um die Wurst (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:22 (0:36 0:40)]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Verantwortung (BRD © 2022)
Louise Sophie Arnold: sexy [0:01]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Marga Engel gibt nicht auf (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Messner: sD [0:57(-0:58)]

ca. 13.55-14.20 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.30-6.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Sabber. Lechz. Schmacht. (TWO and a half MEN: [7.8] Gorp. Fnark. Schmegle.; USA 2009)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [(0:01) 0:02(-0:04) 0:06 (0:07 0:08-0:10)]
Tricia Helfer: sD(-) [0:08-0:10] & sBI (mit sD) [0:10 0:12 0:13]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Bitteres Glück (BRD © 2019)
Kim-Sarah Brandts: sexy [0:29]
Sarah Tkotsch: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) od. sD (2x recht kurz) [(0:05/)0:06] (& sD- [0:17-0:18])

14.25-15.15, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Reise in die Vergangenheit (BRD © 2012)
Sandra S. Leonhardt {hier so}: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [(0:31-)0:32] & NA(-?) [0:34]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) & (sehr kurz) sD [0:28]

15.50-17.25 (auch Freitag, 9.05-10.40), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Die Pferde von Katarinaberg (BRD/ÖST © 2007)
(mind.)
Susanne Gärtner: sBA [0:17 (0:18)]

ca. 16.30-17.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Höllenhochzeit (Charmed: [1.6] The Wedding from Hell; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:32 (0:35-)0:36 0:39(kurz)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Der {so} Walküren, Teil 1 (Charmed: [6.1] Valhalley of the Dolls, Part 1; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:00-0:02 0:04 0:05(-)0:06(-)0:07 0:08-0:09] & sNIP- (?) [0:27] & "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:34-0:41 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
Colleen Porch: sexy [0:15(-)0:16 0:17 0:28 0:35 0:37 0:38 0:41]
Ivana Milicevic: sexy [0:02 (0:03) 0:10/0:11 0:14 0:15(-)0:16 0:17 0:28 (0:35) 0:36 0:37-0:38 0:41]
Melissa George: sexy [0:15(-)0:16 0:17 0:28 0:35 0:37 0:38 0:41]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:05] & sD(-) [0:07] & sexy [0:27] & sNIP [0:32-0:33] & sexy [0:34] & "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:34-0:41 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte (darunter Tracey Aileen Leigh ?)]: sexy [(mind.) 0:16 0:17]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:02 0:04]

17.00-17.50 und 5.05-5.55 (auch Freitag, 9.00-9.50), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel in Ketten (Charlie's Angels: [1.4 {so IMDb} od. 1.5] Angels in Chains; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:02 0:03 0:04 0:06 0:07 (0:09 0:10) 0:27/0:28 0:29 (0:32) 0:34-0:35] & {gemäß Bild} Oops (re.) [0:38 (zu kurz {od. bildformatbedingt nicht sichtbar ?})]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:45-0:46 0:47]
Kim Basinger: sNIP [0:46]
Terry Green: sNIP (re.) (auf Diafoto) [0:02]

ca. 17.25-18.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schwester der Nacht (Charmed: [1.7] The Fourth Sister; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:14-0:15 (0:38)] & sexy

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Der {so} Walküren, Teil 2 (Charmed: [6.2] Valhalley of the Dolls, Part 2; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & "sB" (mit sD) [0:00 0:01 0:04 0:05] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:19] (& ... ? [0:23]) & sD(-) [0:35]
Colleen Porch: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:15-0:16 0:31]
Ivana Milicevic: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:15-0:16 0:31]
Melissa George: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:15-0:16 0:31]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:00 0:01 0:04 0:05] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:21 0:22 0:24 0:27 0:28 (0:29 0:30 0:31)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:31]

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
SOKO DONAU [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: Wettlauf mit dem Tod (BRD/ÖST © 2008)
Emily Cox: sD [0:13] & sBI [0:21]
Sandra Cervik: sD(-) [0:16]

ca. 18.20-19.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Wahrheitszauber (Charmed: [1.8] The Truth Is Out There ... and It Hurts; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:24 0:25 (jew. kurz)]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 11.15-12.00), ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Es geschah an einem schönen Tag in der Vorstadt (Bones: [5.4] The Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood; USA © 2009)
Amy Gumenick: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:18 0:34]
Emily Deschanel: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21 (recht kurz)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Freitag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Miss Käse (Married with Children: [6.4] Cheese, Cues, and Blood; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [0:03-0:04 (0:05) 0:07]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Unmusikalisch und arrogant (TWO and a half MEN: [3.21] And the Plot Moistens; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sBH [(0:00-)0:01] & sD bzw. sD(-) [0:11-0:12 0:14 0:18 0:19]

ca. 20.15-22.50, PRO 7:
Long Shot - Unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich (Long Shot / Ni en tus sueños; USA/CAN/COL 2019)
Charlize Theron: (s?)PO(-) [ca. 1:12] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.30 und 1.15-3.05, ServusTV:
Michael Clayton (USA © 2007)
Tilda Swinton: sBH [0:23]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-22.30, ATV II:
Liebe in jeder Beziehung {oder (wie bei sixx-Version): The Object of my Affection} (The Object of my Affection; USA 1998)
Allison Janney: sexy [1:13]
Jennifer Aniston: sexy (?) [0:05] & (seitl.) sPO- [0:43 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [0:47/0:48 (0:50)]

20.45-22.15, SRF zwei:
Bad Neighbors 2 (Neighbors 2: Sorority Rising; USA(/China?) 2016)
(mind.)
Awkwafina [= Nora Lum]: sBI [ca. 0:31]
Chloë Grace Moretz: sBI [ca. 0:31]
Kiersey Clemons: sBI [ca. 0:31]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI [ca. 0:31]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.00-23.45 (auch Freitag, 1.50-3.10), Tele 5:
Crank 2: High Voltage (Crank: High Voltage = Crank 2; USA 2009)
(mind.)
Amy Smart: OH & sPO(-) [...] & OH & (sehr? kurz) nPU- ("nPU-Oops") [ca. 0:25] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:40] & sNIP
Ann(i)e Girard: sexy
Bai Ling: Oops (re. bzw. li.) [ca. 0:15 0:18] & sexy
Jennifer Corrales [= Jenna Haze]: sBI & OO [ca. 0:31]
Julanne Chidi Hill: sPO [ca. 0:10] & sD(-)
Yeva(-)Genevieve Lavlinski: sPO & sBI od. sBH (mit sD) & sBI
[unbekannt (Amy Smarts Bodydouble)]: OO & (sehr kurz) PO(-?) [ca. 0:40]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sPO bzw. "sB" u./od. sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.00-22.50 und 1.55-2.45, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Die Letzten ihrer Art (BRD © 2022)
Elena Wegner (50+): sD+ (li.) [0:29 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [0:31 (recht kurz)]
Katharina Wackernagel: sNIP (li.) [0:01]

22.50-23.40 und 2.45-3.35, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Sauberer Abgang (BRD © 2022)
Caroline Hanke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:41]
Katharina Wackernagel: OO(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)] (& OH- ? [0:20])

23.15-0.05, BR:
VORSTADTWeiber [Folge 9 {laut BR und ARD: Jagdgesellschaft}] (ÖST(/BRD) © 2014 (& © 2015))
Maria Köstlinger: sexy (?) [0:20(-)0:21]
Martina Ebm: OH(-) [0:18] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:19 (kurz)]
Nina Proll: sBH (auf 2 Fotos bzw. 1 Foto) [0:04 (0:05) 0:12 0:36]
Proschat Madani: sBH [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)

23.45-1.35, rbb:
Boże Ciało - Corpus Christi (Boże Ciało / La communion; POL/FRA © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eliza Rycembel: OO [1:24]
Malwina Brych: NA [0:09] & OH [0:10]

23.45-1.45 (auch Freitag, 3.10-4.55), Tele 5:
Der blutige Pfad Gottes (The Boondock Saints; USA(/CAN?) © 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jeanna Fine {laut Mr. Skin u.a.}: sD (li.) [0:58 (recht kurz)] & sBI od. sBH (mit sD) [0:59] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:59/1:00]

23.55-1.25 und 4.50-6.25, SRF 1:
Honey Boy (USA 2019)
FKA Twigs [= Tahliah Debrett Barnett]: (mind.) sCT- [ca. 0:29] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & sexy (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: sPO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

0.30-2.00, WDR:
Was gewesen wäre (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: NA [0:03] & sBA [(0:23) 0:24] & PO bzw. (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) [0:26(-)0:27] & sNIP [0:30 0:31 (0:34 0:35) 0:36] & sexy [0:37-0:38] & sBA [0:39(sehr kurz) 0:40(recht kurz)]
Lena Urzendowsky: sBI [0:23]
Mercedes Müller: sBI [0:19-0:20(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:23(/0:24)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:24 (recht kurz)]

1.25-1.55, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Macht] (Exit: [1.] Steril; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder [eigtl. Helinder]: OO [0:02 0:03] & ... [0:04]

3.00-3.40, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Absturz] (Exit: [4.] Jeppe {laut IMDb; oder: Face off ?}; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:03 (recht kurz)]

3.35-5.00 (auch Freitag, 7.30-9.00), one:
Meine Mutter raubt die Braut (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Liv Clasvogt: sBI [0:34] & sBI & sPO- [0:35]
Miriam Schiweck: sexy [0:34 0:35]

3.40-4.15, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Lügen] (Exit: [5.] Hermine {laut IMDb; oder: Hun er en hore ?}; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder: (s?)PO- [0:19 (sehr kurz)] & OO (lO) & sPO [0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:19 0:22 0:23] bzw. sexy [0:19 0:20 (0:31)] bzw. sBH [(0:19) 0:31] bzw. sBH(-) (li. mit sD) [0:19 0:22 0:23 (0:31)] bzw. sBH- (mit sD) [0:22]

4.50-5.20, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Auszeit] (Exit: [7.] Dagen derpå {laut Mr. Skin; oder (laut IMDb): Downfall}; NOR 2019)
Daria Zlokazova: sBI (& sPO- [?]) [0:19 0:20-0:22 (0:23 0:24) 0:25]
Ellen Hellinder: PO [0:30]
Julie Chantal Levin-Erichsen: NA [0:28] & PO (mit nPU- ?) & OO [0:29]
[unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO & OO [0:27] & sPO [0:28 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA & (kurz) sPO- [0:19] bzw. sD [0:27]

5.35-6.35, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Heiße Herzen (BRD 2003)
Andrea Eckert: sD [(0:02) (0:11-)0:12 (0:13-0:14)]
Michou Pascale Anderson: PO(-) (re. Hälfte) & OO [0:04] & OO [0:08 (0:16?) (0:22 [Fotos]) 0:38] (überw. als Leiche)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO & sPO [0:04] bzw. sPO(-) [0:09] bzw. "sB" [0:40]


----------



## Anonymos (10 Nov. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 11.(/12.) November 2022: 

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Aruba (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI & (mind.) OH- & sD
Veronika ...: sBI
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Freundschaftskrise (BRD © 2006)
Barbara Schöne (50+): sexy [(0:04-)0:05(-0:06)]

9.55-10.41, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Der maskierte Tod (BRD/ÖST © 1995)
Daniela Gaets: (OO- ? &) PO(-) [0:32 (jew. recht kurz)]

11.20-12.05 (auch Samstag, 6.35-7.15), ATV II:
Charmed[: Teufelskreis] (Charmed: [2.13] Breaking the Cycle; USA 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Drittel):}
Bethany Brown: sBH [0:04]
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) [0:04 0:05]
Sarah Jeffery: (mind.) sD-

ca. 11.40-12.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Größenwahn ([scrubs]: [[2.19]] My Kingdom; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- (li.) bzw. sexy [0:01]

ca. 12.30-13.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Drama ([scrubs]: [[2.21]] My Drama Queen; USA © 2003)
Amy Smart: sD [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:10])
Judy Reyes: sD [0:20]

12.35-13.58 und 5.35-6.55, mdr:
Fahrschule (DDR © 1986)
Kata Kánya: sBA (auf Foto) [0:07 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:19 (recht kurz)]
Peggy Röder [eigtl. Roeder]: sBH & OO- (rO-) [1:03]
Ursula Christowa-Staack: sNIP- (li.) [0:20/0:21]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:32]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [(0:12) 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 13.25-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein drittes Jahr ([scrubs]: [[3.1]] My Own American Girl; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sBH [0:12 (recht kurz)]

14.15-16.55, arte:
Lohn der Angst (Le salaire de la peur / Vite vendute = Il salario della paura; FRA/ITA 1953)
Véra Clouzot: sD [0:03/0:04 0:05 0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO & OO- [0:24-0:25] bzw. OO (lO) & sPO [0:38]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

14.50-15.50 und 2.45-3.25, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Folgenreich (House M.D.: [4.14] Living the Dream; USA 2008)
Anne Dudek: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Vergissmeinnicht (Charmed: [6.3] Forget Me... Not; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:01 0:15-0:16 0:17 0:19) 0:20-0:21 (0:22) 0:23 (0:26 0:27) 0:30 0:33 (0:34 0:37)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:22]
Rose McGowan: sNIP bzw. sNIP- [(mind.) 0:00 0:01 0:16 0:19 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:27 0:31 0:32 0:33] & sD [0:33] & sNIP bzw. sNIP- [0:34 0:35 0:36 0:38]

17.00-17.50 und 5.00-5.50 (auch Samstag, 17.40-18.30), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: An die falsche Adresse (Charlie's Angels: [1.5 {so IMDb} od. 1.6] Target: Angels; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:04 0:08 0:09 0:46]
Jaclyn Smith: sD (auf Diafoto) [0:02] & sNIP- [ca. 0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Foto) [0:39]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Ohnmacht Der {so} Drei (Charmed: [6.4] The Power of Three Blondes; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:11/0:12 0:17-0:18]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:11]
Jenny McCarthy: sexy [(0:07 0:08 0:09 0:13 0:14) 0:15]
Melody Perkins: sD [0:01/0:02] & sexy [0:07 0:08 (0:09) 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:19 0:20 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25 0:31 0:32 (0:33) 0:34 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD [0:00-0:01] & sexy [0:19 0:20 0:22] & sNIP [0:22] & sexy [0:29 0:31] & sNIP [0:32] & sNIP bzw. sexy [0:33-0:34] & sexy [(0:35) 0:36]

18.25-18.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Marcys Wickeltisch (Married with Children: [6.5] Lookin' for a Desk in All the Wrong Places; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [bes. 0:04 0:10 0:11 0:12 0:18 0:20/0:21]
Lisa Saxton: sBH (mit sD) [0:17 0:21/0:22]
Renee Tenison: sexy [0:17 0:21/0:22]
Rosie Tenison: sexy [0:17 0:21/0:22]
Tonya Offer [= Tonya Lawson]: sD [0:17 0:21/0:22]

18.25-19.20, ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Nachts im Bones-Museum (Bones: [5.5] A Night at the Bones Museum; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD (gemäß Bildern)

18.50-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Buck hat Bauchschmerzen (Married with Children: [6.6] Buck Has a Belly Ache; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:01-)0:03] & sexy [0:04 0:05 0:06] & sexy bzw. sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sexy [0:12 0:19 (0:20) 0:21 0:22]
Joey Lauren Adams: sNIP [0:16/0:17] & sexy [0:17 (0:18)]

19.25-19.55 (auch Samstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Zwei Hochzeiten und ein Lachanfall (TWO and a half MEN: [3.24] That Pistol-Packin' Hermaphrodite; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:16 0:17/0:18 0:19-0:20]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sD [0:05-0:06 0:07-0:08 (0:16)]

20.15-21.45, arte:
Rufmord (BRD © 2018)
Rosalie Thomass: PO & NA+ (bei sehr guter Bildqualität: PU-) [0:00] & NA+ (PO- ?) [0:15] & OO+ (PU ?) (auf Foto [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) [0:17] & OO(-?/+) (auf Zeitungsfoto [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) [0:41] & sNIP (re.) [0:47] & PO(-?) [1:08] (& OH- ? [1:18])
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:58]

20.15-21.45 (auch Samstag, 3.55-5.30), zdf_neo:
die*nackte*wahrheit {so} (the*ugly*truth; USA 2009)
Arielle Vandenberg & Tess Parker {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (eine mit sD) [0:26-0:28]
Katherine Heigl: sexy (Unterhose) [0:23] (& Fake (Bodydouble + ihr Kopf) [0:29]) & sD(-) [0:37 0:38 (0:39)] & sD [0:39 0:44 0:48] & sD(-) od. sD [1:08 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:11] & sD(-) [1:12] & (mind.) sD- {kein sBH}
[unbekannt (Katherine Heigls Bodydouble)]: (wahrsch. nur sugger.) NA [0:29]
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:55(kurz) (0:56)]

20.15-22.20 (auch Samstag, 3.45-5.20), Tele 5:
Kin (USA/CAN 2018)
(mind.)
Bree Wasylenko: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH
Zoë Kravitz: sBH u./od. "sB"
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild)

ca. 20.15-22.30 und 1.05-3.10, RTL ZWEI:
Now You See Me - Die Unfassbaren (Now You See Me; USA/FRA 2013)
Isla Fisher: sD(-) [0:05] & (mind.) sD- [0:48] & sD(-) [1:35 1:37 1:38] & sD [1:41 1:42]
Jessica C. Lindsey: sD [0:14 0:15 0:17(kurz) (0:18) 0:19 0:20 0:21]
Mélanie Laurent: (mind.) sD- [1:04]
Stephanie Honoré: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:06/0:07]
[unbekannt]: (mind.?) sexy [0:59]

21.00-22.30 und 1.00-2.30, one:
BESSER ALS DU (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Stucky: sD(-) (li.) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31] & sD(-) [0:59] & OH- [1:08/1:09] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:19-1:20]

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: …und dich auf deinen verdammten Knien! (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Pauline Angert: sexy [0:40]
[unbekannt]: sD (in ~Zeitschrift) [0:06]

22.30-1.05 und 3.10-5.15, RTL ZWEI:
Inside Man (USA 2006)
(mind.)
Kim Director: sD [ca. 0:49]
Rozanne Sher: sBH [ca. 0:19]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [ca. 0:19] bzw. sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.55, ATV:
Alles eine Frage der Zeit (About Time; GB 2013)
Kate Moss: OO (auf großem Fotobild od. Poster)
Lydia Wilson: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [(u.a) ca. 0:11] & sBI
Margot Robbie: sBI (mit sD) [(u.a.) ca. 0:11]
Rachel McAdams: sBH & (mind.) OH- [(mind.) ca. 0:47] & sBH (mit sD) & OH(-) [ca. 1:08]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-0.20, Das Erste:
tatort: Das Recht, sich zu sorgen (BRD © 2015)
Eli [eigtl. Elisabeth] Wasserscheid: sBH [1:06 (recht kurz)]
Karolina Lodyga: sexy (Unterhose) [0:07]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:43]

0.05-0.30, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: ”Der Besuch der Königin” (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Dana Golombek: sD [0:01/0:02]

0.10-1.00, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Eine Nacht im November (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Hannah Herzsprung: sBI [0:00] (Ausschnitt aus Szene in früherer Folge)
Lisa Wagner: sD [0:44]

ca. 0.15-1.10 und 2.50-3.35, kabel eins:
Criminal Minds: Rote Anemonen (Criminal Minds: [1.18] Somebody's Watching; USA 2006)
Amber Heard: sBI [0:15(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:17 0:23-0:27] & sD(-?) [(0:37) 0:38]
Kate Luyben: sD(-) [0:03]
Kirsten Vangsness: sD(-) [0:33 0:34]
[vier bzw. drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:17 0:18]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:14]

0.25-1.50, Tele 5:
Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever (USA © 2009)
Amanda Jelks: (entfernt) sBH & PU- [0:34] & OH+ bzw. (recht kurz) NA [0:35-0:36]
Mary Katherine White: OO [0:28]
Regan Deal: OO (2x recht kurz) & sBH [0:19] & sBH [0:20] & sexy [1:10] & sBH & (kurz) sUPS bzw. OH & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) OO [1:11-1:12] & sBH (& (kurz) sPO-) [1:12/1:13]
Stefani Wallace: OO [0:28]
Stephani Drapeau (?): "sB" (mit sD) [1:10 1:11 1:13]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:28]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO (auf Zschr.-Titelseite bzw. -Rückseite) [0:29]
(oder teilw. eine Minute früher, wenn - wie bei früherer TV-Ausstrahlung - der Filmanfang leicht verkürzt ist)

0.30-0.55, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: ”Die Kette” (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Dana Golombek: sD [0:00] & sD(-) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:18]
Felicitas Woll: sNIP (li.) [0:03/0:04] (nur bei "günstigem" Bildformat)

ca. 0.35-3.15, PRO 7:
Mann unter Feuer (Man on Fire; USA/GB 2004)
Rachel Ticotin: sBH
Radha Mitchell: sBH (mit sD)
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

0.55-1.25, zdf_neo:
Exit: William (Exit: [2.1] Alle har noe på noen; NOR 2021)
Kaja Vik: OO [ca. 0:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.55-2.55, ATV:
Kokowääh 2 (BRD 2013)
Jana Reinermann: sexy od. sUPS- [1:02 (recht kurz)] & OO(-?) (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:24 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [1:25]
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sNIP [0:04/0:05 0:06] & sBI & (mind.) sPO- [0:37] & sBI- [0:38] & sWS (sNIP) [1:35]
[einige bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:37]
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:12(-0:13 0:14)]

1.00-1.50, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Ein neues Leben (BRD © 2015)
Lisa Wagner: sexy (Unterhose) [0:46-0:47] & (mind.) sD- [0:47 (recht kurz)]
Simone Kabst: sD & (kurz) Oops (re.) [0:20]

1.25-2.00, zdf_neo:
Exit: Hermine (Exit: [2.2] United Colors of William; NOR 2021)
Sonja Wanda: OO(-) [ca. 0:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.25-2.50 (auch Samstag, 2.35-4.00), PULS 4:
Final Destination 3 (USA/CAN/BRD 2006)
(mind.)
Chelan Simmons: sexy [(0:04) 0:28 (0:29) 0:30 0:31] & (sBI bzw.) OO [0:31-0:32] & OO [0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36]
Crystal Lowe: sexy [(0:04) 0:19?(kurz) 0:29 0:30 0:31] & (sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw.) OO [0:31-0:32] & OH(-?) [0:33] & OO [0:34 0:35 0:36?]
(Zeiten könnten leicht abweichen)

1.50-2.20, mdr:
Über Anna (BRD © 2018)
Alexandra Gottschlich: OO [0:17] & (dunkel) PO & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:18] & OO+ bzw. PU [0:18-0:21]

2.00-2.30, zdf_neo:
Exit: Alles auf Anfang (Exit: [2.3] Tro mot seg selv; NOR 2021)
Alice Abia: OO [ca. 0:01]
Ellen Helinder: OO & PO [ca. 0:29]
Sonja Wanda: OO [ca. 0:01]
Thale Myhre: OO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.01-3.28 (auch Samstag, 5.14-6.40), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Sarah (ÖST od. BRD © 1997)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sBH (mit sD) [0:52]
Eva Habermann: OO [0:16 0:20(-0:21)] & sBI [0:23]
Monika Woytowicz: sBA [0:02/0:03 (0:03/0:04)]

2.50-4.05, PULS 4:
Final Destination 4 (The Final Destination; USA 2009)
Gabrielle Chapin: OO+ & PO(-) [0:37] & sBI [0:38]
Shantel VanSanten: (mind.) sD- [0:17] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:20] & sPO- [0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:02 0:04] bzw. sD [...? 0:09 0:14] bzw. sexy
[mehrere bzw. einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:37 0:38 0:40 (0:44 0:46) 0:46/0:47]

ca. 3.10-3.35 und 5.00-5.30, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Hotel, Hotel (BRD 2007)
Nina Vorbrodt: (mind.) sD- [0:10] (& sexy ? [0:11])
Shirin Soraya: sBA [0:08] (& sexy ? [0:11])
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08]

3.30-4.15, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Zwiespalt, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Leonie Wesselow: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:05]

ca. 3.35-3.55, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Mahlzeit! (BRD 2007)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD(-) [0:04]

ca. 3.55-4.15, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Helden des Alltags (BRD 2007)
[unbekannt]: OO (auf großem Plakat) [0:12]

4.15-5.00, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Zwiespalt, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Leonie Wesselow: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:01(-)0:02]

5.40-6.25 (auch Samstag, 4.45-5.45), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Waisenkind (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:23 (recht kurz)]
Julia Stinshoff: sexy [0:11] & sD [0:43]

5.45-6.25, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Der Messerstecher (Baywatch: [2.3] The One That Got Away; USA 1991)
(mind.)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) (0:04) 0:05 0:06] & (mind.) sD- [0:08] & sBA [0:15 0:16]
Lynde [eigtl. Lydie] Denier: sBI (mit sD) [0:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17-0:18 0:19(mit sD) ca. 0:21]
Vanessa Angel: sD [0:10(recht kurz) 0:11] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:14 ca. 0:33ff.] & sPO- (?)
[unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) [0:15] & sPO- & sBI & {andere Szene} OH & sPO- [0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBI & sPO(-) [0:03] bzw. sBI (& sPO[-]) [0:04/0:05] bzw. sPO & sBI [0:16]
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-)bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD)

[Morgiges Frühprogramm wahrsch. noch im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen früh)]


----------



## Anonymos (12 Nov. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 12.(/13.) November 2022: 

5.50-7.20, one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS GEHEIMNIS (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00-0:02] (1:16 nix)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [0:18 0:20] & sD [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 {andere:} 0:16] bzw. sBI [1:19]

5.50-6.00, zdf_neo:
Loving Her: Loving Franzi (BRD © 2021)
Banafshe Hourmazdi: sNIP- ? (re. bzw. li.) [0:02 0:03]
Lena Klenke: sexy [0:01]

6.00-6.15, zdf_neo:
Loving Her: Loving Lara (BRD © 2021)
Banafshe Hourmazdi: sBH [0:00] & sNIP (re.) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:04 (recht kurz)]
Emma Drogunova: sexy (?) [0:03] & OO [0:04]

6.15-6.25, zdf_neo:
Loving Her: Loving Anouk (BRD © 2021)
Larissa Sirah Herden: sD(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; kurz)] & sNIP [0:01 (0:02)] & sexy [0:10 0:11(kurz)]

6.25-6.35, zdf_neo:
Loving Her: Loving Josephine (BRD © 2021)
Banafshe Hourmazdi: (sexy ? [0:03 (recht kurz)] &) OO [0:08-0:09]
Karin Hanczewski: sBH (mit sD) [0:01]

6.25-7.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Die Macht des Geldes (Baywatch: [2.4] Money, Honey; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & (mind.) sD- [0:02/0:03 0:19]
Jill D. Pierce: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09-0:10 (0:11 0:13/0:14)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:32 (jew. recht kurz) 0:34] bzw. sPO(-) & sBI [0:33 (recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & (mind.) sPO- [0:34]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD bzw. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

6.35-6.45, zdf_neo:
Loving Her: Loving Sarah (BRD © 2021)
Banafshe Hourmazdi: sNIP (li.) [0:02] & sBH od. sexy (Sport-BH) [0:05-0:06]
(Soma Pysall: nix)

7.10-7.55, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Gefahr unter der Pier (Baywatch: [2.5] The Fabulous Buchannon Boys; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Lisa Saxton: OH [0:22 0:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] bzw. OH(-) [0:22 (recht kurz)] bzw. OH [0:23] bzw. sBI & (mind.) sPO- [0:24]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.)

8.50-10.15, one:
Ein Wochenende im August (BRD © 2019)
Nadja Uhl: sD [(0:11) 0:39 0:40 0:41 0:43(kurz)] & OH [(0:49-)0:50(-0:51)] & sNIP [(mind.) 1:13] & sexy [1:20] {kein sBA}
[unbekannt]: sBA (von hint.) [0:41 (recht kurz)]

9.00-10.30, rbb:
Hochzeit in ROM (Nozze romane; BRD/ITA © 2017)
Federica Sabatini: OO(-) & NA (?) [0:08 (jew. kurz)] & sNIP [0:09]
Stefania Rocca: sD [(1:15) 1:16]

10.30-12.00, BR:
Liebling, wir haben geerbt! (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sD [0:16] (& sexy ? [0:17])

11.55-12.40, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Die Letzten ihrer Art (BRD © 2022)
Elena Wegner (50+): sD+ (li.) [0:29 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [0:31 (recht kurz)]
Katharina Wackernagel: sNIP (li.) [0:01]

12.00-13.30, BR:
Eine zweimalige Frau (BRD © 2004)
Christine Neubauer: sD (bzw. sD(-) ?) [0:00 0:16 0:18 0:19 0:42] & (mind.) sD- {kein sBH}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 0:03] bzw. sD(-) (li.) [0:02]

12.20-13.55, WDR:
Kiss the Coach (Playing for Keeps; USA 2012)
Uma Thurman: sBH (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:54] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

12.40-13.30, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Sauberer Abgang (BRD © 2022)
Caroline Hanke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:41]
Katharina Wackernagel: OO(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)] (& OH- ? [0:20])

13.00-14.30, Das Erste:
Lottoschein ins Glück (BRD © 2003)
Mariele Millowitsch: sD [0:33 0:34 0:50(recht kurz)] & sBA(-) [0:53]
Marie-Lou Sellem: sBA [0:53]

13.40-15.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Vollkommen unerwartet (BRD © 2015)
Ruth Moschner: sD [0:55 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

14.25-15.15, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tritt auf die Tube, Sabrina! (Charlie's Angels: [1.1 {so IMDb} od. 1.2] Hellride; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:27 0:29 0:37]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:38 0:41 0:45 0:46/0:47]
Kate Jackson: sNIP(-?) [0:14]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [0:05 (recht kurz)] bzw. "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (von li. Seite) [0:06]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:47]

14.30-16.00, Das Erste:
Das beste Jahr meines Lebens (BRD [(2004 od.) 2005], © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christine Neubauer: sD [(0:02-)0:03 (0:04 0:05) 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10] & Oops (li.) [1:06 (kurz)]
Sandra Borgmann: sBH [0:33 0:34]
Stephanie Kellner: sNIP [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:02]

15.00-15.44, ORF 2:
Der Bergdoktor: Familienfieber, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Cosima Lehninger: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& (recht kurz) sPO-) [0:18-0:19 {ZDF} od. 0:19-0:20]

15.15-16.05, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Krieg der Syndikate (Charlie's Angels: [1.2 {so IMDb} od. 1.3] The Mexican Connection; USA 1976)
Elyssa Davalos: sBA [(0:03 [Dia]) 0:26 (0:27 [kurz])]
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sBA [0:09 0:10(-)0:11] (& vlt. NA od. OH [0:16]) & sBA (sNIP) [0:26] & sBA(-?) [0:27 (kurz)] & sexy [0:37 (0:39)]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild) [0:06 0:07(-0:08) 0:09-0:10 0:11] & sD(-) [0:27]
[ein(ig)e bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [0:06 (0:07) 0:09 0:10-0:11]

16.05-16.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Puppenspiele (Charlie's Angels: [1.3 {so IMDb} od. 1.4] Night of the Strangler; USA 1976)
Elizabeth Robinson: sexy [0:06]
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sD(-) od. sD [0:20 0:21] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:38-0:39 (0:42)]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08 0:09 0:12 0:13-0:14] & sexy [0:16 0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:05] bzw. sD [(0:30) 0:31] bzw. sBI [0:43 {andere:} 0:47]

ca. 16.45-17.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Alles einsteigen (TWO and a half MEN: [6.7] Best H.O. Money Can Buy; USA 2008)
Brittney Powell: sD [0:13-0:14 0:15]
Marin Hinkle: sD [(0:05) 0:06 0:12 0:13 (0:15-)0:16]

16.50-17.40, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel in Ketten (Charlie's Angels: [1.4 {so IMDb} od. 1.5] Angels in Chains; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:02 0:03 0:04 0:06 0:07 (0:09 0:10) 0:27/0:28 0:29 (0:32) 0:34-0:35] & {gemäß Bild} Oops (re.) [0:38 (zu kurz {od. bildformatbedingt nicht sichtbar ?})]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:45-0:46 0:47]
Kim Basinger: sNIP [0:46]
Terry Green: sNIP (re.) (auf Diafoto) [0:02]

ca. 18.25-19.20, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Aloha, Steve McGarrett (Hawaii Five-0 [1.1 Pilot]; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:04 0:05 (jew. = Vorsp.) 0:26-0:27] & sBH [0:31/0:32]
Meagen Hensley: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17 (0:18)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24 (0:25 0:27)]

18.33-19.20, ORF 1:
SOKO DONAU [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: 3, 2, 1 ... MORD (ÖST/BRD © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Clelia Sarto: sBA [0:39]
Lilian Klebow: sD(-) [0:14]

ca. 19.20-20.15, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Ein Sicherheitsrisiko (Hawaii Five-0: [1.2] Ohana; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:01(kurz) 0:02 (jew. = Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:27 (2x kurz)] {kein sBH}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:00] bzw. sBI [0:07 (kurz)]

19.50-20.15, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 3, Folge 2 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2018)
Isabell Polak: sNIP- [0:04 0:05]

20.15-22.10 und 0.20-1.55, ServusTV:
Laurel Canyon (USA 2002)
Brandy Nightingale: sBI & OO (lO) [ca. 0:45]
Frances McDormand: OO [ca. 0:38] & sBA [ca. 0:45] & OO*+* (PU- ?) [ca. 1:02]
Gina Doctor: OO [ca. 0:42]
Kate Beckinsale: sNIP- & ~NA (nur "unten ohne") [am Anfang ?] & sBH (teilw. sCT- = ~sWS) [ca. 1:02] & {andere Szene} sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45 und 2.50-4.15, rbb:
Sonnenallee (BRD © 1998)
Annika Kuhl: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:29 (kurz)] & OO(-) (zumind. rO[-]) [0:30]
Elena Meißner: OH [0:40 (kurz)] & PO(-) [0:41 (sehr kurz)]
Katharina Thalbach: sD [(0:30) 1:06/1:07 1:30(= Absp.; kurz)]
Lilja Löffler ?: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:53 (kurz)]
Teresa Weißbach: OH- ? (etw. ob. RÜ) [0:31(/0:32)] & sexy [1:21] & (sBH bzw.) OO [(1:22-)1:23] & OO (lO) [1:24]
[unbekannt (Frau od. Mann ?)]: ... [0:53 (kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO {od. Mann ?} bzw. ... [1:01] bzw. PO [1:02 (1:31[= Absp.; kurz])]

20.15-22.05, zdf_neo:
Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck (Jarhead; USA/BRD 2005)
Becky Boxer: OO- (lO-) (in Video) [0:48 (0:49)]
Brianne Davis: OO [0:08 (kurz)]
Katherine Randolph: Oops [?] (li.) [0:07 (kurz)]

20.15-22.25, Tele 5:
In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab (In Time; USA 2011)
Amanda Seyfried: NA+ od. OH+ [ca. 0:39] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:20] (in DVD-"Special Features" auch sPO)
Melissa Ordway: sexy (?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin (früher) bzw. CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.05-1.35), BR:
WAS MACHEN* Frauen morgens *UM HALB* vier*? (BRD © 2012)
Brigitte Hobmeier: sexy (?) [0:00] & sD [0:36 0:37 (0:40 0:41) 0:43/0:44 (0:45)] (& Oops- ? (re.) [0:50]) & sD(-) [0:56] (& sexy ? [0:57]) & sD(-) od. sD [1:27] & (mind.) sD- [mehrf.]
Muriel Baumeister: sD(-) [0:56 0:57(kurz) (1:26)]
[unbekannt]: (entfernt) sBI [0:44]

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 13.45-15.20), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER _ Palmen: Pakt mit dem Teufel (ÖST?/BRD © 1996)
Christine Reinhart: sD (re.) [1:01] & sD(-) [1:13] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:17]
Karin Thaler: sexy [0:06] & sNIP (li.) [0:07 (kurz)]
Philine Dumba: sUPS- [1:02 (kurz)]

20.15-21.55, ARD alpha:
DIE UNSICHTBAREN - Wir wollen leben (BRD [2017], © 2018)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sNIP & sD(-) [(0:19-)0:20]

20.15-22.50 und 0.40-2.35, PULS 4:
King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (GB/USA 2017)
Eline Powell: OH [ca. 0:17]
Hermione Corfield: OH [ca. 0:17]
(gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.15-22.10 (auch Sonntag, 14.00-14.55), ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Vater Mutter Kind {so} (BRD © 2012)
Tatjana Clasing: sD [0:12]

21.45-22.45, ZDF:
Der Alte: Der letzte Tanz (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 2017)
Katharina Meves: sexy [0:12-0:13]
Nathalie Thiede: sexy [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:23-0:24 0:35]
[unbekannt ("Chrissy")]: OH bzw. sPO [0:16/0:17] & OH (& sPO) [0:18-0:19] & OH [0:36]
[unbekannt]: sD bzw. OO(-?) (sehr kurz) bzw. OH [0:16-0:17]

21.45-23.00, one:
Mid90s (USA 2018)
Alexa Demie: sBH [ca. 0:50] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.00-23.50 (auch Sonntag, 1.25-3.15), rbb:
Herr Lehmann (BRD © 2003)
Katja Danowski: sBA [0:19 0:20] & OO(-) [0:46] & OO [0:47] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:49]
[unbekannt]: OH od. sD (re.) [0:09 (recht kurz)]

22.05-0.10 und 1.50-3.55, zdf_neo:
Vanilla Sky (USA(/ESP?) © 2001)
Cameron Diaz: OH- (RÜ von d. Seite) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:18] & Oops (li.) [1:24 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [1:25] & OH(-?) [1:35 (recht kurz)]
Penélope Cruz: NA- ? (auf Foto) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- bzw. sD(-) [0:53-0:55] & (mind.) sD- [1:10] & OO [1:17 1:18] & sD (li.) [(1:20) 1:21] & OH [1:35] & sD(-) od. sD [1:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- (?) [2:03 (recht kurz)]
Ursula Andress: sBI [1:46] (aus "Ian Fleming's (James Bond 007 jagt) Dr. No" [GB 1962])
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [1:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (jew. auf großem Foto eines Zschr.-Covers) [0:09]

22.10-0.20 und 1.55-3.55, ServusTV:
Donnie Brasco (USA 1997)
Anne Heche: sBH [ca. 0:29] & sNIP [ca. 2:05]
Gretchen Mol: sBI [ca. 1:01] & ... [ca. 1:21]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBI (bzw. (mind.) sexy ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.40, RTL ZWEI:
Scream {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut RTL ZWEI): Scream - Schrei!} (Scream; USA 1996)
Neve Campbell: sexy [0:15 0:34 0:35] & sBH [1:11]
Rose McGowan: sUPS & sNIP [1:03]

22.50-0.40, PULS 4:
The Scorpion King (USA/BRD(/BEL?) 2002)
Kelly Hu: PO (od. sPO (fast PO) ?) & nPU- [?] ("nPU-Oops") & NA & OH & sD od. sD(-) & sexy [zieml. oft]
Summer Altice: (mind.) sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sD bzw. sexy

23.11-0.39 und 3.40-5.08, ORF 2:
tatort: Der dunkle Fleck (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Michaela Schaffrath: sWS (sCT- bzw. sCT[-]) [0:57 0:58]

23.25-1.30, Tele 5:
The Butterfly Effect (USA/CAN 2004)
Amy Esterle: sexy (?) [0:24/0:25] & OO- (lO-) [1:24]
Amy Smart: sexy [0:48(sehr kurz) 1:21 1:25(recht kurz)]
Jacqueline (J.) Stewart: PU [0:49]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:28] bzw. sexy (Slip) [0:48] bzw. sexy [0:49]

23.30-1.20 und 2.45-4.30, SRF zwei
Ted 2 (USA 2015)
Jessica Barth: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: "OOO"
(gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

23.50-2.35, rbb:
Casino (USA/FRA © 1995)
Millicent Sheridan: PO & OO- [0:18]
Sharon Stone: (Oops- ? (re.) [ca. 1:14 (recht kurz)] &) sexy [1:20/1:21] & sexy od. sUPS [2:05] & sD (li.) [2:08] (& Oops od. OO- (lO-) ? [ca. 2:14 (sehr kurz)]) & sBH [2:15] & sD(-)
[einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB"

23.55-2.30, SRF 1:
Der englische Patient (The English Patient; USA/GB 1996)
Juliette Binoche: sBH [0:17] & (entfernt) OO- [0:19] & OO (lO) [1:49]
Kristin Scott Thomas: OO (rO) [1:09 (kurz)] & PU [1:11 1:12] & sexy (?) [1:16/1:17] & OH bzw. OO [1:22-1:25]

0.00-1.45 und 4.45-6.25, ATV II:
Allein unter Nachbarn (BRD © 2012)
Antje Schmidt: (sBH- mit) sD [1:08] & sBH [1:09]
Dana Golombek: sexy (bzw. sD[-]) [0:31-0:32] & sD(-) [0:33-0:34 (1:06)]
Nina Gummich: sD [0:01 0:02]
Sima Bürgin: sexy [0:31-0:32]

ca. 0.05-1.50 und 3.30-4.55, SAT.1:
Final Destination 5 (USA/CAN(/...?) 2011)
Ellen Wroe: sexy
Jacqueline MacInnes Wood: sBH [ca. 0:06] & sexy
[... (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.10-1.50, zdf_neo:
Repo Men (USA/CAN 2010)
Alice Braga: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 1:45] & sexy [ca. 1:49]
Angelina Assereto ("Bikini Girl"): sBI ?
(Ashleigh Hubbard OO unverständlicherweise nur in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)
Charlene Lynn Chartrand: sBH od. sBI & OO [ca. 0:38]
[... Unbekannte]: OO & sPO
(größtenteils gemäß Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.39-2.12, ORF 2:
Kommissarin Seiler ermittelt - Die Stimmen {laut ORF; oder (wie bei RTL-Version) nur: Die Stimmen} (BRD 2003)
Julia Dietze: sexy [0:24] & OO [0:26] & sexy [0:30 1:10-1:11] & OH bzw. NA (?) [1:20] & sexy [1:24/1:25]
(Kea Könneker: möglicherweise sBI od. sBA u./od. sD - bedarf noch der (beim ORF nicht möglichen) Überprüfung, aber RTL sendet leider den Film schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr ...)

1.00-3.25, ZDF:
Scarface [= Scarface - Toni, das Narbengesicht] (Scarface; USA 1983)
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio: sD od. sD(-) [1:16 1:17] & sD+ (li.) [2:13 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) od. Oops [2:18 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
Michelle Pfeiffer: sBA [(1:05-)1:06 (1:07)] & sD od. sD(-) [1:40 1:41] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(nur in der 15 Min. längeren Filmversion: Dawnell Bowers [= Sue Bowser] OO & PO)

1.30-3.45 (auch Sonntag, 2.40-3.55), Tele 5:
Chaplin (USA u./od. GB/FRA(/JAP) © 1992)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Andree [eigtl. Andrée ?] Bernard ?: OO(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Diane Lane: OO(-) [1:30(/1:31)]
Milla Jovovich: Oops od. OO- (lO-) [0:54] & PO [0:55]
Moira Kelly: OO [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:21]
[mehrere (mir) Unbekannte (darunter Andree Bernard, Carole Jahme, Claire Perriam, Jacqueline Leonard, Karen Lewis u./od. Theresa Petts ("Yankee Doodle Dancers") ?)]: OO [0:19/0:20]

1.45-3.15 und 4.45-6.15, SWR:
Für eine Nacht... und immer? (BRD © 2015)
Amanda da Gloria: sD [1:00]
Juliane Köhler: sBH [0:12] & sNIP [0:15] & OH- [0:21] & Oops (re.) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:24] & NA (od. PO- ?) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:32] & sD(-) [0:38] & sD(-) bzw. sNIP [1:02/1:03] & sBH [1:18 (recht kurz)] & OO- (lO-) od. Oops [1:20 (recht kurz)]

2.17-3.50, ORF 1:
The Perfect Guy (USA 2015)
Sanaa Lathan: sBH & OH(-?) (od. NA ?) [ca. 0:59] & sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bzw. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.15-4.45, ATV II:
4 Küsse & eine [email protected] {so} (BRD 2003)
Claudia Schmutzler: sBH [0:47] & sNIP [0:56] & sWS [1:03 (1:04)]
Tina Ruland: OO (lO) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:29 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:33] & sexy (Slip) [0:46] & OO (lO) [1:09 (recht kurz)]

3.25-4.50, ZDF:
The Visit (USA 2015)
Deanna Dunagan (70+): PO [ca. (0:21) 0:29] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

4.45-5.25, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Strandkrieg (Baywatch: [2.6] Point of Attack; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy (?)
Tammi Baliszewski ?: sBI [0:19 0:20/0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] bzw. sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO- [0:30]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

5.25-6.05, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Schwere Zeiten für Charly (Baywatch: [2.7] Sandcastles; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:22(-)0:23 0:24]
Peggy McIntaggart: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:07/0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] bzw. sexy (Sport-BH) [0:13]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

5.45-6.30 (auch Sonntag, 5.15-6.10). ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Träume (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Anja Boche [= Anja Gräfenstein]: sD [0:23 0:26]
Annette Frier: sBH [0:00(/0:01)] & sD (re.) [0:12]
Lena Amende: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:26 (0:27)]
Wanda Worch: sD(-) [(0:04 [recht kurz]) 0:12] & sexy (?)
[unbekannt]: OO [0:24 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:24 0:26 (0:28)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OH (auf Fotos auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:12]


----------



## Anonymos (12 Nov. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 13.(/14.) November 2022:

5.55-7.25, mdr:
Marga Engel gibt nicht auf (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Messner: sD [0:57(-0:58)]

6.05-6.50, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Ein Hund im Wasser (Baywatch: [2.8] Thin or Die; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBI [0:04(-)0:05] & sexy [0:06] & sBA- [0:08(-0:09)] & sBA [0:27-0:28] & sBA- [(0:31) (0:33/)0:34 (0:35)]
Patrice Leal: sBA- [0:02 0:03 0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00(= Vorsp.; sehr kurz) 0:01(= Vorsp.)] bzw. sBI (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [0:10] bzw. OH(-) bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& {einige} sPO-)

8.00-8.50, one:
Akte Ex: Zieht euch aus! (BRD © 2016)
Anna Krajci: sBH od. sBI [0:01 (0:09[Foto])]
Nora Quest: sBH(-) (mit sD[-]) [0:01 (0:09[Foto])] & sexy (als Leiche) [0:02 (0:05) 0:07(Foto) 0:09(Foto) (0:17/0:18[Foto] 0:20[Smartphone-Bild]) 0:38(Foto) 0:42 0:43 (jew. Fotos)] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:46]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBH [0:01 {nur zwei od. drei :} (0:17/0:18) 0:35 (jew. Foto) {jew. nur eine:} 0:43 0:44 (jew. Foto) 0:46]

8.50-9.40, one:
Akte Ex: Abgesang (BRD © 2016)
Petra Berndt: sD [(0:35) 0:36 (0:42-)0:43 0:44-0:45]
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: sD [0:33]

10.03-11.00, Das Erste:
Das blaue Licht (BRD © 2010)
Marleen Lohse: sD
Veronica Ferres: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD

10.15-11.45, ZDF:
Das Traumschiff[: San Francisco] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2007)
Annette Frier: sD [0:17 0:26(kurz) 1:16 1:19/1:20] & (mind.) sD-

11.05-13.00, ATV II:
Liebe in jeder Beziehung {oder (wie bei sixx-Version): The Object of my Affection} (The Object of my Affection; USA 1998)
Allison Janney: sexy [1:13]
Jennifer Aniston: sexy (?) [0:05] & (seitl.) sPO- [0:43 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [0:47/0:48 (0:50)]

12.15-13.45 und 3.15-4.45, SWR:
Sommer in Rom (BRD © 2013)
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sD [0:52-0:54 0:55 0:56]
Esther Schweins: sNIP & (kurz) sPO- [0:07] & sCT(-) [0:08] & sD [0:14/0:15 0:17] & sNIP [0:27] & sBI [0:33-0:34]
Irina Wrona: sBI [0:33 0:34]
Mala Emde: sBI [0:33-0:35]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [0:33 0:34]

12.30-14.00, hr:
Auf einmal war es Liebe (BRD © 2019)
Kim Riedle: OH- [0:34 (recht kurz)]

12.50-15.10, ATV:
Kokowääh 2 (BRD 2013)
Jana Reinermann: sexy od. sUPS- [1:02 (recht kurz)] & OO(-?) (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:24 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [1:25]
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sNIP [0:04/0:05 0:06] & sBI & (mind.) sPO- [0:37] & sBI- [0:38] & sWS (sNIP) [1:35]
[einige bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:37]
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:12(-0:13 0:14)]

13.10-14.40, one:
Meine Mutter raubt die Braut (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Liv Clasvogt: sBI [0:34] & sBI & sPO- [0:35]
Miriam Schiweck: sexy [0:34 0:35]

14.03-15.30, Das Erste:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: MALEDIVEN (ÖST?/BRD © 2011)
Angela Roy: sD(-) [(0:47 1:21) 1:23]
Anna Hausburg: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:48 0:53 0:55/0:56 (1:17/1:18)]
Mirjam Weichselbraun: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:03 0:10]
Sylta Fee Wegmann: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:11) 0:15 0:32 0:48 0:53 0:55/0:56 1:17/1:18] & sexy (?) [1:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(0:09) 0:30 (0:31{zwei}) 0:37 0:38 0:51 0:52 1:29(= Absp.)]

15.00-16.30 und 2.10-3.40, WDR:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Alte Freunde (BRD © 2020)
Tanja Wedhorn: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:49 0:50 (jew. recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:01 (0:03 0:05)]
[... Unbekannte]: NA(+) bzw. PU (& PO) bzw. PO (& OO-) bzw. OO [0:00-0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04 0:05]

15.10-17.30, ATV:
Alles eine Frage der Zeit (About Time; GB 2013)
Kate Moss: OO (auf großem Fotobild od. Poster)
Lydia Wilson: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [(u.a) ca. 0:11] & sBI
Margot Robbie: sBI (mit sD) [(u.a.) ca. 0:11]
Rachel McAdams: sBH & (mind.) OH- [(mind.) ca. 0:47] & sBH (mit sD) & OH(-) [ca. 1:08]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

15.12-16.51, 3sat:
Sisi, Teil 1 (ÖST/BRD/ITA © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cristiana Capotondi: sD(-) [0:09] & OO [0:36] & sWS (mind. sCT-) [0:40] & sWS ("sCT(-)-lO" & "sCT(-)-PO") [0:41 (sehr bzw. recht kurz)] & sWS ("sCT(-)-PO") & OO [0:42 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]

15.30-17.00, Das Erste:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL: TOBAGO (ÖST?/BRD(/Tobago) © 2011)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Christina Plate: (mind.) sD- [0:03]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [(mind.) 0:50]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sBI [1:26-1:27]

16.15-17.05 (auch Montag, 9.45-10.35), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Ins kalte Wasser (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sD (li.) [0:27 (recht kurz)]
Llewellyn Reichman: (mind.) OH- [0:01]

20.15-22.10 und 0.50-2.30, ServusTV:
Personal Shopper (FRA/BRD(/CZE/BEL) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung (der arte-Version):}
Kristen Stewart: OO [0:20/0:21] & OO & sPO bzw. sCT-BH [0:53-0:54] & sCT(-)-BH & sPO [0:55] & sexy [(0:55-)0:57] & {gemäß Bildern} sNIP

20.15-21.00 und 23.35-0.25, NITRO:
CSI: Miami: Angestachelt (CSI: Miami: [4.19] Driven; USA 2006)
Alana De La Garza: sBI
[... Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Der Wiedergänger (BRD © 2022)
Susanne Bormann: sNIP [0:33]

20.15-22.25 und 1.40-3.15, PULS 4:
Das Schwiegermonster (Monster-in-Law; USA/BRD 2005)
Jennifer Lopez: sD [(0:35) 0:36 (0:37) 0:38 (0:50 0:54 0:56) 0:57 (0:58 1:21) 1:22 1:23 1:24 1:25 1:26 1:27 1:28-1:30 (1:31)]
Stephanie Turner: sexy [0:16 (0:17) 0:18 0:19]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:35]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:03 0:11 0:12]

21.00-21.45, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Widerstand (BRD © 2022)
Emilie Neumeister: sexy [0:29]
Susanne Bormann: sNIP [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & OH(-) (li.) [0:20 (recht kurz)]

22.15-23.45, 3sat:
Mein Schwiegervater, der Stinkstiefel (BRD © 2015)
Mai Duong Kieu: sBI [0:03 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [0:11] & sBI [0:13] & OH- [0:30 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:50 1:28(= Absp.) (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Poster) [0:48-0:49 0:57] bzw. (mind.) sD- [1:28 (= Absp.)]

22.27-1.14, ORF 1:
The Wolf of Wall Street (USA 2013)
Carla Corvo: sD & (kurz) NA (?) [0:40]
Cristin Milioti: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:52]
Dierdre Reimold: sBA [1:25/1:26]
Jaclyn (M.) Keys: sD & (auf Standbild) OH- & sPO [0:46]
Katarina Cas: sBH & sPO- [1:44] & PU & PO [2:25]
Krista Ashworth: OO [0:46]
Madison McKinley (Garton): sBA & sPO- [1:25/1:26]
Margot Robbie: sBH & sPO [0:02] & sD [(0:51) 0:52] & PU & {andere Szene} OO [0:56] & sD & Oops- (li.) [0:57] & sD [0:57/0:58] & sD(-) [1:04? 1:06] & sBI [1:08] & sD [(1:08) 1:10 1:11] & sexy [1:13] & "nPU-NA" od. nPU [1:13 (kurz)] & sUPS (od. ... ?) [1:14 (kurz)] & OO(-?) [1:44] & sBH- mit sD(-?) [2:33]
Natalie Bensel: PO [0:02/0:03]
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: PU (& z.T. PO) bzw. OO (& z.T. sPO) bzw. PO bzw. OH bzw. sPO bzw. sBH bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

22.30-0.35, RTL ZWEI:
Kill the Boss 2 (Horrible Bosses 2; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Cassandra Starr: sBI
Jennifer Aniston: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:21]
Keeley Hazell: sD
Lindsay Sloane: sBI
Nicole Domecus: sBI
Sasha Casares: sBI
Shelby Chesnes: sD(-) od. sD
Tatum Miranda: sBI
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) oder Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.40-0.25 und 2.25-3.45, sixx:
Deine, Meine & Unsere (Yours, Mine & Ours = Yours, Mine and Ours; USA 2005)
Rene Russo: sNIP [ca. 0:26] (& sexy (Unterhose) ?)
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.55-0.55, Tele 5:
The Cell (USA/BRD 2000)
Aja Echols, Alanna Vicente, Elena Maddalo, Jennifer (Dawn Day) u./od. Vanessa Branch (jew. "Stargher's Victim"): ... bzw. OH(+?) bzw. OO- od. ... [0:43-0:44]
Catherine Sutherland: sWS (sNIP od. sCT-) [0:09] & OO+ [0:13] & OO [0:15 0:19] (die nur auf Bildern gesehene gute PU-Einstellung soll einer "Deleted Scene" entstammen)
Glenda Chism {laut IMDb u.a.} (oder {so Mr. Skin} Elena Maddalo ?): OO [1:01 1:02]
Jennifer Lopez: (mind.) sD- [0:02-0:04] & sexy [0:12] & sD(-) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & sexy (bzw. sCT- ?) [...]
Kim Chizevsky-Nicholls: (sPO- ? [0:43] &) sPO & OH+ [0:44] & sPO & ... [0:45]
(Tara Subkoff: trotz auch nasser Kleidung nix)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD+ [0:59]

ca. 23.20-1.25 und 3.55-5.30,SAT.1:
Born 2 Die (Cradle 2 the Grave; USA 2003)
Gabrielle Union: sD [0:04 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12 0:13-0:15 0:17 0:20 0:21/0:22 0:44] & sBH (& sPO[-]) bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OH [0:52-0:54 (0:53:1X sPO[-])] & OH [0:55] & sBH [0:56] & sD [(mind.) 1:13/1:14 (1:15 1:16) 1:24 1:27 1:28]
Nikki Martin {laut IMDb}: sexy [0:58]
Ungenita Prevost {laut IMDb}: sexy [0:58]
(wahrsch.) Vanessa Thomson {laut IMDb}: sD [0:44 (kurz)]

23.45-1.15, 3sat:
Der Chinese, Teil 1 (Kinesen; BRD/ÖST/SWE © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Suzanne von Borsody: OO(-) (auf Monitor) [1:08]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (lO) & (seitl.) PO [0:01 (sehr kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:21 (sehr kurz)]

23.55-1.25 (auch Montag, 1.10-2.40), rbb:
Mordkommission Istanbul: Ein Dorf unter Verdacht (BRD(/TÜRK) © 2016)
Gülce Oral: sBH (mit sD) [1:14]
Roni Zorina: (mind.) sD- (re. bzw. li.) [0:34 0:48 (jew. recht kurz)]
Saralisa Volm: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:13 1:14]

0.55-2.25, Tele 5:
Species II (USA 1998)
Felicia Deel: OO & sPO [0:49/0:50]
Kim Adams: sUPS- [0:57 (kurz)]
Lauren Ziemski: sBH [0:58 (kurz)]
Nancy La Scala: OO+ & PO [0:20] & OO+ [0:21-0:22]
Natasha Henstridge: OH (od. NA) [0:11 (0:12) 0:12/0:13] & sexy (Slip) od. sUPS [1:11] & OO & PO [1:16] & OO [1:17]
Raquel Gardner: PU bzw. OO & PO [0:20-0:21]
Sarah Wynter: OO [0:36] & OH [0:37] & OH+ [0:44 (0:46) 1:01(Foto)]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:49]
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter wahrsch. Julie Mabry, Melanie Pearson [= Melanie Bradshaw] u./od. Tracy Metro)]: sexy bzw. "sB" bzw. sBH [0:46 0:48 0:49]

1.15-3.13, Das Erste:
Ewige Jugend (Youth = Youth - La giovinezza; ITA/FRA/GB/CH © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gabriel(l)a Belisario: OO & sBH [0:28]
Loredana Cannata (?): sBA (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [0:06]
Madalina [eigtl. Mădălina ?] [Diana] Ghenea: sBI (li. mit sD) & sPO [0:07] & PU & PO [1:18] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [1:19]
Paloma Faith: sBI & sBH (?) & sD [0:44]
Rachel Weisz: sBA [1:12]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05]
[... Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO (bzw. ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

2.50-3.32, ORF 1:
Lethal Weapon: Die Taskforce (Lethal Weapon: [2.2] Dancing in September; USA 2017)
Hilarie Burton: sBI (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung [vermutl. aus dieser Folge])

3.15-4.45, one:
Am Ende der Lüge (BRD(/ÖST) © 2013)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sBH (mit sD) [0:57 0:58] & sD(-) [1:03 1:05]

3.15-4.30, PULS 4:
Final Destination 4 (The Final Destination; USA 2009)
Gabrielle Chapin: OO+ & PO(-) [0:37] & sBI [0:38]
Shantel VanSanten: (mind.) sD- [0:17] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:20] & sPO- [0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 0:02 0:04] bzw. sD [...? 0:09 0:14] bzw. sexy
[mehrere bzw. einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:37 0:38 0:40 (0:44 0:46) 0:46/0:47]


----------



## Anonymos (13 Nov. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 14.(/15.) November 2022:

7.35-8.00, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Fest der Liebe (Teil 2) {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Natalia Rudziewicz: (mind.) sD- (überw. nur li.) [(0:06) 0:07 (0:08) 0:09]

ca. 8.00-8.30, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Alles einsteigen (TWO and a half MEN: [6.7] Best H.O. Money Can Buy; USA 2008)
Brittney Powell: sD [0:13-0:14 0:15]
Marin Hinkle: sD [(0:05) 0:06 0:12 0:13 (0:15-)0:16]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der Mann deiner Träume (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:03] & OH(+?) [0:39] & OH(-) (li.) & sBH (von li. Seite) & sD(-) (re.) [0:40]

ca. 9.10-10.10, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Aloha, Steve McGarrett (Hawaii Five-0 [1.1 Pilot]; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:04 0:05 (jew. = Vorsp.) 0:26-0:27] & sBH [0:31/0:32]
Meagen Hensley: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17 (0:18)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24 (0:25 0:27)]

ca. 9.20-9.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Größenwahn ([scrubs]: [[2.19]] My Kingdom; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- (li.) bzw. sexy [0:01]

ca. 9.50-10.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Interpretation ([scrubs]: [[2.20]] My Interpretation; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:17]
Sarah Chalke: (viel) sD [0:03 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.00-10.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: An die falsche Adresse (Charlie's Angels: [1.5 {so IMDb} od. 1.6] Target: Angels; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:04 0:08 0:09 0:46]
Jaclyn Smith: sD (auf Diafoto) [0:02] & sNIP [0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Foto) [0:39]

ca. 10.10-11.05, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Ein Sicherheitsrisiko (Hawaii Five-0: [1.2] Ohana; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:01(kurz) 0:02 (jew. = Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:27 (2x kurz)] {kein sBH}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:00] bzw. sBI [0:07 (kurz)]

ca. 10.15-10.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Drama ([scrubs]: [[2.21]] My Drama Queen; USA © 2003)
Amy Smart: sD [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:10])
Judy Reyes: sD [0:20]

10.56-11.18 (auch Dienstag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Vollidioten ([scrubs]: [[8.1]] My Jerks; USA © 2008)
Courteney Cox: sD [0:02]
Sarah Chalke: sexy & (auf Videocover [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) OH(-) [0:13]

ca. 11.05-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein drittes Jahr ([scrubs]: [[3.1]] My Own American Girl; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sBH [0:12 (recht kurz)]

11.10-12.00, ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Nachts im Bones-Museum (Bones: [5.5] A Night at the Bones Museum; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD (gemäß Bildern)

ca. 11.30-11.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.50-9.55), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue Ära ([scrubs]: [3.2] My Journey; USA © 2003)
Maureen McCormick: sD(-) [0:01 (0:19 [= Absp.])]
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]

[...]

ca. 13.50-14.45, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Höllenhochzeit (Charmed: [1.6] The Wedding from Hell; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:32 (0:35-)0:36 0:39(kurz)]

13.55-15.25 und 2.45-4.15 (auch Dienstag, 6.50-8.20), one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:27]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:25 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt ("Susan")]: sBA (mit sD) [0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit sD+ [re.]) [0:12] & sBA (mit sD) [0:13-0:14] & sD [0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBA [1:06]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:12 0:13-0:14]

14.15-16.15, arte:
Leichter gesagt als getan (Les choses qu’on dit, les choses qu’on fait; FRA © 2020)
Jenna Thiam: sNIP (li.) [0:36] & sUPS- (kurz) & sNIP [0:37] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:38 (recht kurz)] & OO & (kurz) PO [0:39] & OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:40]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Geerbtes Glück (BRD © 2003)
Jennifer Nitsch: sNIP [0:16] & (mind.) sD- [0:28 (recht kurz)] & (BH von hint. &) OH- (kurz) [0:30] & OH(-) [0:31] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:43 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:14]

14.35-15.00, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Marcys Wickeltisch (Married with Children: [6.5] Lookin' for a Desk in All the Wrong Places; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [bes. 0:04 0:10 0:11 0:12 0:18 0:20/0:21]
Lisa Saxton: sBH (mit sD) [0:17 0:21/0:22]
Renee Tenison: sexy [0:17 0:21/0:22]
Rosie Tenison: sexy [0:17 0:21/0:22]
Tonya Offer [= Tonya Lawson]: sD [0:17 0:21/0:22]

ca. 14.45-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schwester der Nacht (Charmed: [1.7] The Fourth Sister; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:14-0:15 (0:38)] & sexy

14.55-15.50, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Anders als erhofft (House M.D.: [5.3] Adverse Events; USA 2008)
Sarah Knowlton: NA (gemäß Bildern)

15.00-15.30, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Buck hat Bauchschmerzen (Married with Children: [6.6] Buck Has a Belly Ache; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:01-)0:03] & sexy [0:04 0:05 0:06] & sexy bzw. sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sexy [0:12 0:19 (0:20) 0:21 0:22]
Joey Lauren Adams: sNIP [0:16/0:17] & sexy [0:17 (0:18)]

15.25-16.15 (auch Dienstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Mord - Hotel {so} exklusiv (Charlie's Angels: [1.6 {so IMDb} od. 1.7] The Killing Kind; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:07 0:08 0:20 0:21 0:22-0:23 (0:30 0:31 0:45 0:46)]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:04-0:06 (0:07)] & sBI [0:10 (0:11 0:12)] & OH- [0:15] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:36]
Nancy Stephens: sBI [0:01(-)0:02 0:03 0:04 (auf Diafotos (als Leiche): 0:05)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:10]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06]

ca. 15.40-16.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Wahrheitszauber (Charmed: [1.8] The Truth Is Out There ... and It Hurts; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:24 0:25 (jew. kurz)]

15.50-17.25 (auch Dienstag, 8.45-10.25), SRF 1:
_Kreuzfahrt _ins _Glück_[: Hochzeitsreise in die Normandie] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
Sarah Alles: OH(-) [1:15] & (mind.) OH- [1:16]

16.10-17.00, Das Erste:
Morden im Norden: Bilder des Todes (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anne Werner: sBH (anfangs mit sD) [0:01/0:02]
(0:06 nix)

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.15-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Tödliche Liebe (Charmed: [6.5] Love's a Witch; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(0:03/)0:04] & sD(-) [0:05]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:19]

ca. 16.35-17.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 13.55-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Rückkehr aus dem Jenseits (Charmed: [1.9] The Witch Is Back; USA 1998)
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:11/0:12]
Tyler Layton: sD [0:17 (0:18 0:39/0:40) 0:41]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.50-15.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Machtlos (Charmed: [1.10] Wicca Envy; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:12 (0:21-0:23 0:25)] & sNIP [0:42]
Holly Marie Combs: sBH [0:00 0:01]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 13.00-13.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Opfer Der {so} Sehnsucht (Charmed: [6.6] My Three Witches; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:35) 0:38/0:39]
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [0:34]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:05-0:06 0:28 0:29] & (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:36]

18.05-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 14.40-15.00), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die himmlische Idee (Married with Children: [6.8] God's Shoes; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [bes. 0:18-0:19]
Megan O'Hara: sD [0:14-0:15 0:16(-0:17)]

ca. 18.20-19.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.45-16.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch der Urne (Charmed: [1.11] Feats of Clay; USA 1999)
Stacy Haiduk: sD [(0:01) 0:02 (0:14 0:25 0:36/0:37 0:39-0:40)]

18.25-18.55 (auch Dienstag, 15.00-15.30), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Das Ei und ich (Married with Children: [6.17] The Egg and I; USA 1992)
Amanda Bearse: (mind.) sD- bzw. sexy [0:11-0:13] & sD [0:18-0:19]

19.25-19.55 (auch Dienstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der alte Alan (TWO and a half MEN: [4.9] Corey's Been Dead for an Hour; USA 2006)
Danielle Bisutti: sD [0:03 0:04]
Izabel Goulart: sD(-) od. sD [0:19]
Melanie Lynskey: sD [(0:08) 0:11/0:12]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Leck nicht an deiner Haarbürste (TWO and a half MEN: [4.10] Kissing Abraham Lincoln; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:00] & sD [0:06]
Carrie Stevens: sD [0:20]
Katherine LaNasa: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:02 (kurz)] & ~OH(-) bzw. sBI [0:08-0:09] & sBH (mit sD) [0:17]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
So laut du kannst (BRD © 2022)
Friederike Becht: sBH & sD(-) [0:01 (sehr bzw. recht kurz)] & sPO- [0:14 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:27] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:36 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:37] & sBH bzw. sPO (recht kurz) & NA [0:56-0:57] & sexy [0:58] & (mind.) sD-
Nina Gummich: OO [0:12 (0:13)] & OH- [(0:23) 0:24(recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:24 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH (li. mit sD) [0:00 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD [0:07 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.35 und 0.45-2.45, kabel eins:
Demolition Man [= Demolition Man - Ein eiskalter Bulle] (Demolition Man; USA 1993)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Brandy Sanders [= Brandy Ledford]: OO+ (in Videophon) [1:11 (recht kurz)]
Sandra Bullock: sexy [(mind.) 0:59 (1:00 1:05) 1:06] (& sNIP ?)
[unbekannt]: OO [1:07 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-21.45, mdr:
tatort: Sag nichts (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jenny Schily: sNIP [1:09(re.) 1:10 (1:11 1:12 1:14 1:15?[kurz]) 1:17(li.)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:22]
Julika Jenkins: sNIP- (li.) [0:09 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.55 (auch Dienstag, 22.20-0.55), ATV:
Fast & Furious 6 (Furious 6 = Furious VI = Fast & Furious 6 = Fast and the Furious VI; USA {laut IMDb} u./od. ESP/GB {laut Mr. Skin} 2013)
Elsa Pataky: OH [ca. 0:07]
Gina Carano: sD
Michelle Rodriguez: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.07-23.58, ORF 1:
Verschwörung (The Girl in the Spider’s Web; USA/SWE/BRD/GB/CAN 2018)
Andreja Pejic: sexy [0:13] & sexy (od. (s)PO-- ?) [0:37] (& sexy ? [0:42(kurz) 0:43])
Claire Foy: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:09] & sexy [0:11] & OO- (rO-) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sexy [(0:20) 0:21 0:22?] & sWS (sNIP) [0:23] (& sexy ? [0:24 (recht kurz)]) & OH(-) [0:31] & sexy [1:05] (& OH- ? [1:36]) (& vlt. PO [bei SAT.1 fehlend od. (sehr kurz und) übersehen ?])
Sonja Chan: PU (etw. entfernt) & PO [0:01 (recht kurz)]
(Vicky Krieps: sexy ? [0:40])
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH (in Video) [0:07]

22.15-23.45, rbb:
tatort: am ende des tages (BRD © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Brigitte Karner (50+): PU & PO [0:03] & OO [0:04]
Jördis Triebel: sUPS [0:56 (2x recht kurz)]

ca. 22.35-0.45 und 2.50-4.50, kabel eins:
Blade (USA 1998)
Arly Jover: sNIP [ca. 1:45] & (mind.?) sexy [ca. 1:48]
Sanaa Lathan: (mind.?) sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.45-23.35, BR:
München 7 {oder: München 7 - Zwei Polizisten und ihre Stadt}: Eine komische Oper (BRD 2004)
Caroline Schreiber: OH- od. OH [0:04-0:05]
Christine Neubauer: sD [u.a. 0:5X ?]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten (von längerer Version?) aus zwei Quellen)


22.55-1.10 und 3.05-4.50, ATV:
Tödliche Weihnachten (The Long Kiss Goodnight; USA 1996)
Geena Davis: OH(-) [0:03] (& sexy ? [0:49-0:51] & sWS (sNIP) ? [0:51 (kurz)]) & sexy [0:52 0:53 (0:54? 0:56?)] & PO (seitl.) [0:57] & sNIP- (?)
Melina Kanakaredes: sBH (mit sD) [0:06 (0:07) 0:08]

22.55-0.35 und 1.55-3.25, SRF zwei:
Best Sellers (CAN/GB 2021)
Aubrey Plaza: sBH [ca. 0:41] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.10-0.40, mdr:
Die unheimliche Leichtigkeit der Revolution (BRD © 2021)
Janina Fautz: sBH [0:00] & sNIP (?) [0:01] & OO (lO) [0:25] & sNIP [(0:39-)0:40] & OO [0:41:5X (recht kurz)] & NA [0:48] & (mind.) OH- [0:49]
Katja Hutko: sBA [((0:38)) (0:39-)0:40]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:38 (recht kurz)]

23.15-1.05, NDR:
TIGER - Nach einer wahren Begebenheit. {Vorsp.} = TIGERS - Based on Martin Bengtsson's autobiography 'In the shadow of San Siro' {Absp.} (Tigers = Tigrar / Tigers; SWE/ITA/DAN © 2020)
Frida Gustavsson: OO [1:03(-)1:04]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.40-0.35 und 3.35-4.20, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: VOM KURS ABGEKOMMEN (BRD © 2003)
Graziella De Santis: sexy [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Stephanie Japp: sNIP- [0:03-0:04]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

1.10-3.05 (auch Dienstag, 2.40-4.30), ATV:
American History X (USA 1998)
Fairuza Balk: OO [0:02] & (mind.) OH- [0:03]
(nur Filmanfang gesehen, aber später sollen nur Männer nackt sein)

3.15-4.55, Tele 5:
In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab (In Time; USA 2011)
Amanda Seyfried: NA+ od. OH+ [ca. 0:39] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:20] (in DVD-"Special Features" auch sPO)
Melissa Ordway: sexy (?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin (früher) bzw. CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

4.27-5.08, ORF 1:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Neuland] (Grey’s Anatomy: [17.3] My Happy Ending; USA © 2020)
Caterina Scorsone: sBH (mit sD) & (sehr kurz) OH- (?) [0:31]

4.30-4.55, zdf_neo:
Vierwändeplus: Also doch ficken! (BRD © 2022)
Antonia Bill: sexy od. sBH(-) ? [0:12]

4.55-5.35, zdf_neo:
Vierwändeplus: Vater-Mutter-Steuerprüferin (BRD © 2022)
Antonia Bill: sNIP (li.) [0:09]
Kotti Yun: OH [0:06] & OH- [0:07 (kurz)]
Maike Johanna Reuter: sBH(-) (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:08 0:10 0:25]


----------



## Anonymos (14 Nov. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 15.(/16.) November 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Tabu (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:00]
[unbekannt]: OO(-) [0:30] & OO (auf Fotos) [0:36 0:39]
[eine bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. OO (auf Fotos) [0:36 0:39]

8.10-9.05, VOX:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur [= CSI: Vegas {laut IMDb}]: Wer zuletzt lacht (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [3.20] Last Laugh; USA 2003)
Sandra Purpuro: OO(-/+?) od. PU(-?) [0:12 (zu kurz)] & (jew. als Leiche) NA & PO [0:29] & OH od. NA [0:30] & OO-(/+?) [0:35]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Rache ist süß (BRD © 2002)
Michele [eigtl. Michèle] Marian: sNIP (re.) [0:29/0:30] & (mind.) sD- [0:33]

ca. 9.55-10.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Berater ([scrubs]: [[3.3]] My White Whale; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:07] & sD(-) (li.) [0:19] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

ca. 10.55-11.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein großer Fehler ([scrubs]: [[3.5]] My Brother, Where Art Thou?; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:02]

ca. 11.15-11.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Handtaschentrick ([scrubs]: [[3.6]] My Advice to You; USA © 2003)
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:13]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Therapie und Praxis (BRD © 2001)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Ann-Kathrin Kramer: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:04 1:13]
Rhoda Kaindl ?: sBH [0:36]

13.55-15.25 (auch Mittwoch, 6.55-8.25), one:
Der Geruch von Erde (BRD © 2014)
Maria Simon: OO(-?) (lO[-?]) (sehr kurz) (bzw. ...?) [1:06(/1:07)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Hart am Limit (BRD © 2019)
Anjorka Strechel: sexy [0:18 0:19]

14.20-16.20, arte:
Match Point (GB/USA/... 2005)
Emily Mortimer: sNIP- [0:16]
Scarlett Johansson: sWS (sNIP) [(0:36) 0:37] & sexy [0:38 0:43] & sBH [0:55] & OH [1:03]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.55-7.20), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Charlies Engel (TWO and a half MEN: [7.15] Aye, Aye, Captain Douche; USA 2010)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:03(/0:04)]

14.30-16.00 und 1.35-3.05, rbb:
Utta Danella: Das Familiengeheimnis, Teil 1 (BRD © 2004)
Dennenesch Zoudé: OH [0:08] (& OH(-) od. OH- ? [0:12]) & sD [0:55/0:56] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:19 (recht kurz)] & sD+ [1:24] & (mind.) sD-
Stephanie Kellner: OH(-) [1:19]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Glückszahl 13? (House M.D.: [5.5] Lucky Thirteen; USA 2008)
Angela Gots: sNIP & OH- [0:00] & OH- [0:12/0:13 0:14]
Helena Barrett: sBH [0:41]
Olivia Wilde: sBH & (mind.) OH- [0:00] & (mind.) sexy ([zu kurz] (seitl.) (s?)PO- ?) [0:01]

ca. 14.50-15.50 (auch Mittwoch, 10.10-11.10), kabel eins:
Castle: Bis dass der Tod uns scheidet (Castle: [4.11] Til Death Do Us Part; USA 2012)
Tammy Felice: sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

15.25-16.15 (auch Mittwoch, 10.00-10.50), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tatort: Geisterbahn (Charlie's Angels: [1.7 {so IMDb} od. 1.8] To Kill an Angel; USA © 1976)
Carol Jones: sexy [0:24 (0:25 [kurz])]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:46 0:47]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:24 0:34] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA (von li. Seite) [0:25]

ca. 15.40-16.05 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.20-7.45), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Skywalker-Attacke (the BIG BANG THEORY: [8.19] The Skywalker Incursion; USA 2015)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sNIP [0:07/0:08 0:12 0:13]

15.50-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, 9.25-11.05), SRF 1:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Herzklopfen (BRD © 2021)
Lucie Heinze: sexy [0:07 (kurz)]
Morgane Ferru: sNIP (re.) [0:26/0:27]
Nicole Ernst: sD(-) od. sD [1:26]
Tanja Wedhorn: sD [0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:50 1:13] bzw. sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:14] (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover)

16.25-16.55 (auch Mittwoch, 15.05-15.30), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Alles muss raus] (how i met your mother: [3.19] Everything Must Go; USA 2008)
Britney Spears: sD [0:03 0:04]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Seelenqualen (Charmed: [6.7] Soul Survivor; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:05 0:10 0:21/0:22 0:25 (0:29-)0:30 0:31 0:33 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:01] & sNIP- & sD(-) [0:05] & sD(-) [0:06] & sNIP- [0:26]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:34 0:35]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tubensahne (TWO and a half MEN: [8.1] Three Girls and a Guy Named Bud; USA 2010)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:10]

18.20-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 14.55-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Fernsehmania, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [6.9] Kelly Does Hollywood, Part 1; USA 1991)
Kari Wuhrer: "sB" [0:12 0:13 0:14 0:16]
[unbekannt]: sexy [(0:12) 0:13 (0:14 0:16)]

18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, 13.45-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Geisterbilder (Ghost Whisperer: [3.6] Double Exposure; USA 2007)
Azura Skye: sexy (Unterhose) [0:27]
Victoria Pratt: OH [0:19 0:26(Foto)]

18.50-19.10 (auch Mittwoch, 15.15-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Fernsehmania, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [6.10] Kelly Does Hollywood, Part 2; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:06] & sexy
Kari Wuhrer: "sB" [(0:13 0:14) 0:17 0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:11]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:17]

19.25-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan ist anders (TWO and a half MEN: [4.12] Castrating Sheep in Montana; USA 2007)
Sara Rue: sD [0:13 (0:17 0:18)]

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Tiere der Großstadt (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lilly Menke ?: sBH [0:00] & OH(-) (od. NA ?) [0:01 1:07] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:08]
Tatiana Nekrasov: PU (als Leiche) [0:46 0:48]

20.15-21.10 (auch Mittwoch, 12.50-13.45), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Höhere Gewalt, Teil 1 (ÖST od. BRD © [19]95)
Elke Winkens (im Vorsp. fälschl.: Wilkens): sNIP- (li.) [0:07] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:12 0:13 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) 0:14 (0:17) 0:18] & sexy (?) [0:40]
Sonja Kirchberger: OO [0:20-0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:06] bzw. sBI & sPO [0:13]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:07 (0:12) 0:13 (0:14)]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Spuren des Bösen: Begierde (BRD/ÖST © 2016)
Mavie Hörbiger: (NA bzw.) OO (kurz) [(0:00/)0:01] & sexy [0:41] & sPO(-) [0:42] & sexy [1:09 1:11 1:13]

ca. 20.15-21.15 und 23.50-0.45, sixx:
Lucifer: Sie sind wieder da, oder? (Lucifer: [3.1] They’re Back, Aren’t They?; USA 2017)
Brynn Alexander: sBH(-) [ca. 0:27] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.45 und 1.15-3.25, kabel eins:
Mission: Impossible II {oder: 2} (USA/BRD 2000)
Thandie Newton: sD & sNIP (gemäß Bildern)

21.00-21.45, zdf_neo:
SAFE [Folge 6] (BRD © 2022)
Judith Bohle: OO- [0:02 (2x recht kurz)]

22.15-23.40, WDR:
tatort: Spätschicht (BRD © 2007)
Franziska Jünger: sD [1:10-1:11]

22.30-23.20, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: der überfall (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (mind.) sD- (im Spiegel) [0:19]
Justyna Pawlicka: sD [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Karolina Lodyga: sNIP (re.) & OO [0:35] & sBH [0:48 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Vorschau)
Monika Anna Wojtyllo: sD [0:14(kurz) (0:15) 0:18 0:19]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sD(-) [0:11] & (mind.?) sCT- (& (recht kurz) OO(-) [rO(-)]) [0:46-0:47]
Winnie Böwe: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:41 0:42 0:43]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:12]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:14 0:15]

22.30-0.30, NITRO:
Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen (Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines; USA/GB/BRD 2003)
Kristanna Loken: PO(+?) [0:05 {RTL ZWEI} od. 0:06 {PRO 7}]
(danach Film nicht mehr gesehen)

22.35-23.30, zdf_neo:
Silent Witness: Jagdzeit, Teil 1 (Silent Witness: [17.5] In a Lonely Place, Part 1; GB 2014)
Aislinn De'ath: OO (als Leiche) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 22.45-1.10 und 3.30-5.25, kabel eins:
Mission: Impossible III (USA/BRD(/China?) 2006)
Maggie Q: sUPS- [ca. 0:56 (kurz)] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Michelle Monaghan: OH- & (mind.) sexy (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sD bzw. sexy (laut "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

22.55-0.55 und 2.50-4.45, SRF zwei:
The Town - Stadt ohne Gnade (The Town; USA 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Blake Lively: sD [0:13 (0:14)]
Kerri Dunbar: sD(-?) [0:19 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: ... bzw. OO [0:12 (jew. kurz)]

23.00-0.40, SWR:
Borga (BRD(/Ghana) © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: OO (lO) [0:42 (2x kurz)]

23.20-0.10, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: der verrat (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Justyna Pawlicka: sNIP [0:26 0:27] & sNIP & OO [0:28] & sD [0:45]
Karolina Lodyga: OO [0:05] & sBH & (recht kurz) sPO(-) (li. Hälfte) [0:08] & sBH (von hint.[/li. Seite]) & sPO- [0:09] & sBH [0:48 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Vorschau)
[Marie] Bäumer: sNIP & OO+ & (seitl.) PO- [0:44] & OO [0:45]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:33]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:24]

23.51-1.18, ORF 2:
Der Club der singenden Metzger, Teil 1 (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)
Aylin Tezel: sexy [0:54-0:55] & (zumind. sugger.) OH (im Wasser) [0:56-0:57]
Leonie Benesch: (sexy ? [1:04/1:05] &) OH bzw. NA [1:05/1:06]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [1:09 (recht kurz)]

0.00-0.25, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die rätselhafte Elsa (BRD 2007)
Adriana Altaras: sD (re.) [0:08] & ... ? bzw. sexy ? (auf Fotos) [0:16 (jew. kurz)]
Bettina Lamprecht: sexy (Unterhose) [0:04]

0.00-1.35, SRF 1:
Woman at War - Gegen den Strom {so jedenfalls bei NDR-Version} (Kona fer í stríð / Woman at War / Гірська жінка: На війні [= Hirsʼka žinka: Na vijni]; ISL/FRA/UKR(/DAN od. NOR) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Halldóra Geirharðsdóttir (fast 50): sBA [0:44] & PO [0:4*7*]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:46 0:47]
[unbekannt]: PU & PO [0:45] & PU [0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- & PO bzw. PU [0:45] bzw. PO [0:45 0:46] bzw. ([mind.] OH- bzw.) OH+ (recht kurz) [(0:46/)0:47]

0.10-2.00, hr:
Carol (GB/USA 2015)
Cate Blanchett: OH bzw. (recht kurz) (mind.) OO- (zumind. lO-) [ca. 1:15f.]
Rooney Mara: OO [ca. 1:15f.]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.10-1.00, one:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Die Rückkehr (Thirteen [Episode 1]; GB/USA 2016)
Jodie Comer: OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:03 (sehr? kurz)] & OO- (lO- im Spiegel) [ca. 0:34] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.55-2.20, Tele 5:
Species II (USA 1998)
Felicia Deel: OO & sPO [0:49/0:50]
Kim Adams: sUPS- [0:57 (kurz)]
Lauren Ziemski: sBH [0:58 (kurz)]
Nancy La Scala: OO+ & PO [0:20] & OO+ [0:21-0:22]
Natasha Henstridge: OH (od. NA) [0:11 (0:12) 0:12/0:13] & sexy (Slip) od. sUPS [1:11] & OO & PO [1:16] & OO [1:17]
Raquel Gardner: PU bzw. OO & PO [0:20-0:21]
Sarah Wynter: OO [0:36] & OH [0:37] & OH+ [0:44 (0:46) 1:01(Foto)]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:49]
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter wahrsch. Julie Mabry, Melanie Pearson [= Melanie Bradshaw] u./od. Tracy Metro)]: sexy bzw. "sB" bzw. sBH [0:46 0:48 0:49]

1.18-2.50, ORF 2:
Der Club der singenden Metzger, Teil 2 (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)
Aylin Tezel: sexy [0:01] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sNIP (re.; recht kurz) & sD [1:15]
Claudia Kottal: sD(-) [1:04] & sD(+?) (li.; recht kurz) & sNIP (re.) [1:05]
Leonie Benesch: OH [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sexy [0:20 0:23 0:24 (0:25)] & (als Leiche) sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (RÜ) [0:53]
(sofern im ORF der 2 Std. und 55 2/3 Min. lange Film an derselben Stelle geteilt und mit gleich langem Rückblick am Anfang versehen wurde wie bei "one")

1.50-2.40, zdf_neo:
_Zwei Münchner in Hamburg_: _KEINE EXPERIMENTE_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 1989)
Uschi Glas: sBA [0:42(-)0:43]

1.55-2.50, one:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Der verlorene Bruder (Thirteen [Episode 3]; GB/USA 2016)
Katherine Rose Morley: sNIP & sD [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch) unbekannt]: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

2.50-3.40, one:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Unter Verdacht (Thirteen [Episode 4]; GB/USA 2016)
Eleanor Wyld: sD+ (Oops- ?) (re.) [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (15 Nov. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 16.(/17.) November 2022:

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Abu Dhabi (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBA [0:11]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:10]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Rentnercops: Langfristig untragbar (BRD © 2020)
Katrin Heß: sD(-) [0:00] & sexy [0:01] & *sD* [0:05 (recht kurz)] (danach nix)

10.53-11.15 (auch Donnerstag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Polizeistaat]] ([scrubs]: [[8.3]] My Saving Grace; USA © 2008)
Christa Miller: sD [0:14]
Courteney Cox: (mind.) sD- [0:00(re.) (0:11)]

ca. 11.35-12.00 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 9.20-9.50), PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Showdown] (how i met your mother: [2.20] Showdown; USA 2007)
Alyson Hannigan: OH- [0:04]

[...] 

19.25-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 0.55-1.40), ZDF:
Blutige Anfänger: Treibjagd (BRD © 2022)
Luise Emilie Tschersich: OH od. NA [0:41]

20.15-22.35, arte:
Saint Laurent (FRA/BEL 2014)
(mind.)
Laura Cieplik: PU (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.00, ZDF & 20.15-22.10 und 1.37-3.27, ORF 2:
Narziss und Goldmund (BRD/ÖST 2020)
Henriette Confurius: Oops (re.) & sD+
Roxane Duran: OO(-) (lO[-])
Susanna Wiegand ?: OO
[unbekannt]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.45 und 0.25-1.58, Das Erste:
Ich gehöre ihm (BRD © 2017)
Anna Bachmann: sBH (mit sD) [0:05-0:06] & sBH [(0:22-)0:23] & sD bzw. sBH [0:23-0:24] & (sPO (recht kurz) &) sBH (mit sD) [0:36-0:37] & sBH (mit sD [& Oops (li.)]) [0:39 0:40-0:41 (0:40 Oops)] & sBH (von re. Seite) & {andere Szene} NA+ od. PO-- [0:42] & sD(-) [0:51(recht kurz) (1:15)] & sBH (von (hint. bzw.) re. Seite) [(1:16/)1:17]
Jamie Bick: sBH [0:05]

22.20-0.25, ATV II:
Filofax oder ich bin du und du bist nichts (Taking Care of Business; USA 1990)
Anne DeSalvo: sD [1:01-1:02 1:05/1:06]
Loryn Locklin: sPO & OO- (lO-) bzw. sBI [0:40-0:41] & sBI (& sPO) [0:43-0:46] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:05 (kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Fotos) [0:31]

22.30-0.00, 3sat:
Operation Zucker: Jagdgesellschaft (BRD © 2015)
Jördis Triebel: sexy (Slip) bzw. sD(-) [0:44-0:45]
Mathilde Bundschuh: sexy (?) [0:01 (0:04)] & sUPS [(0:51/)0:52] & sBH [0:53]
Nadja Uhl: sNIP [0:06 0:07]

ca. 22.40-1.40, kabel eins:
Der Untergang (BRD/ÖST/ITA(/RUS?) © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Maria Semenova: OO [0:50 1:20]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [(1:19/)1:20]
(weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

ca. 22.55-23.45 und 1.50-2.30, SAT.1 Gold:
Rosewood[: Mumien und Meer] (Rosewood: [2.11] Mummies & Meltdowns; USA 2017)
Francia Raisa: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD)
Janel Parrish: sexy
LeToya Luckett (?): sD
Melissa L Williams (?): sBH (mit sD)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH
[unbekannt]: sBI

23.55-1.45, Tele 5:
CABIN FEVER: patient ZERO (= Cabin Fever 3: Patient Zero; USA 2014)
Jillian Murray: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07] & sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OO [0:18-0:21] & OH- (RÜ von d. Seite) [0:22] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:23-0:24 0:25 0:26-0:27 0:28 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:37-0:38 0:40] & sBI- (re. Hälfte Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [0:45]
Lydia Hearst: sD [0:30 0:32] & sBH (mit sD) [0:33]

0.30-2.50, BR:
Paris, Texas (BRD/FRA(/GB) © 1984 [Digitalisierung, Restaurierung & Remastering © 2014])
Aurore Clement [eigtl. Clément]: OH(-) [0:41]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.50-1.30, mdr:
Klangor - Ein Mädchen verschwindet spurlos: Die Hoffnung bleibt (Klangor [Episode 5]; POL 2021)
Weronika Janosz: OO(-) (rO[-]) (auf Handybild)
[unbekannt]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

1.09-2.02, ORF 1:
Claws: Die Crew (Claws [1.1] Tirana; USA 2017)
(Judy Reyes & Rachel Whitman Groves: Kuss = nix (& (eine) sD ?))
Karrueche Tran: PO(-) [ca. 0:33 (kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & "nPU-NA" (od. nPU- ?) & PO(-) [ca. 0:49] & sPO (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte ("Pole dancers in a strip club")]: ...

1.30-2.20, mdr:
Klangor - Ein Mädchen verschwindet spurlos: Ein verhängnisvoller Abend (Klangor [Episode 6]; POL 2021)
Paulina Gałązka: (mind.) sPO- & [od. erst in nächster Folge ?] OO(-) (rO[-]) (gemäß Bildern)

1.45-2.35, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: DER GROSSE TANZ (BRD © 2020)
Valerie Stoll: sexy [0:01 (0:46 [kurz]) 0:47/0:48]

2.02-2.51, ORF 1:
Claws: Ruhe in Frieden (Claws: [1.2] Funerary; USA 2017)
Angelica Ross: sBH [ca. 0:12]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-?) [ca. 0:12]
(jeweils gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin;
außerdem vermutl. eine Kussszene, in der wie üblich niemand sexy ist)

3.05-4.30 (auch Donnerstag, 6.55-8.25), one:
Liebe verjährt nicht (BRD © 2019)
Tanja Wedhorn: sexy (?) [1:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:31]

ca. 3.35-4.15, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy: Familienangelegenheit (Grey’s Anatomy: [12.24] Family Affair; USA 2016)
Camilla Luddington: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

[Morgiges Frühprogramm wahrsch. im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen früh)]


----------



## Anonymos (17 Nov. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 17.(/18.) November 2022:

5.50-6.45, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Die Alpenklinik (BRD 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nicole Uekermann: OO (als Leiche) [0:21]

6.15-6.55 und 5.15-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles muss raus (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: OH- [0:40-0:42]

ca. 7.35-8.25, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Genug Muffins] (Grey’s Anatomy: [3.2] I Am a Tree; USA 2006)
Sandra Oh: sBH(-) [0:01]
Sara Ramirez: sexy (Unterhose) [0:32/0:33 (0:34 [kurz])]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein schlimmer Verdacht (BRD © 2002)
Alexa Maria Surholt: (mind.) sD- [0:04-0:05 0:06-0:07 0:36 0:37] & sD [0:38]
Anette du Moulin: sBH(-) [0:39 (recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: sBH [0:16-0:17]
Svenja Beneke: sNIP (re.) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- (li.) [0:18] & (OH(-) ? (li.) &) sNIP [0:19] & sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:40]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Falsches Spiel (BRD © 2006)
Arzu Bazman: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:38 0:39] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:42 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:43]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Fremdbestimmt (BRD © 2022)
Valerie Sophie Körfer: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:05 0:06]

10.00-10.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Killer mit der Schere (Charlie's Angels: [1.8 {so IMDb} od. 1.9] Lady Killer; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19 (0:20) 0:21] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:33] & (mind.) sD-
Jaclyn Smith: sD [0:13]
Lory Kochheim [= Lory Walsh]: sBI [0:06 0:07(Bik.-Obertl.; recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:01] bzw. sUPS(-?) [0:19 (recht kurz)]

10.55-11.17 (auch Freitag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Meine alte Flamme]] ([scrubs]: [[8.4]] My Happy Place; USA © 2008)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:00] & "sB" od. sBH (mit sD) [0:11]

11.30-12.10, ATV II:
Charmed[: Rettungskommando] (Charmed: [2.17] Search Party; USA 2020)
Madeleine Mantock: sD
Sarah Jeffery: sD

11.55-12.40, zdf info:
HISTORY[: Uschi Obermaier - Die Ikone der 68er {laut Sender}] (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Hälfte):}
Heike Warmuth: sexy (Slip) [0:12] & sPO- [0:18]
Natalia Avelon: sexy [0:04 0:13 0:15] & OO [0:16/0:17] & PU [0:18/0:19]
(jeweils Ausschnitte aus dem Spielfilm "Das wilde Leben" [BRD 2007])
Uschi Obermaier: OO (rO) (auf Foto) & (mind.) OH- & sNIP & (auf Zschr.-Cover) sexy [0:00] & OO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:02] & sexy (auf Zschr.-Cover bzw. Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:05 0:06] & PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:11] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:13] & OH [0:15] & sexy bzw. OH (od. NA ?) (auf Fotos) [0:15/0:16] & OO (rO) (auf Foto(s)) [0:16 0:17] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:20] & ... [...] & sexy bzw. OH (od. NA ?) bzw. OO (rO) (auf Fotos) & OH [0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03] bzw. sBI (auf Ztg.sfoto) [0:04]

12.10-13.00, rbb:
W A P O BODENSEE: Feuerwerk (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sofie Eifertinger: sD(-) (re.) [0:23 (recht kurz)]

12.10-13.00, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kleine Monster (Charmed: [6.9] Little Monsters; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:03 0:06 0:07 (0:18)] & sexy [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:35] & sNIP [0:38]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:03]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Ein Vater für KLETTE (BRD © 2003)
Muriel Baumeister: sD [(0:43) 1:17] & OH- [1:19/1:20] {kein sBH}

13.00-13.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zwischen Den {so} Zeiten (Charmed: [6.10] Chris-Crossed; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:37 (0:38) 0:39]
Marisol Nichols: sD [0:02 0:14-0:15] & OH- [0:20] & sD [0:20-0:21 (0:24) 0:27 0:29 0:30 (0:31 0:33) 0:34 0:35 0:36]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:08 0:09 0:15] & (mind.) OH- [0:26]

ca. 13.50-14.45, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann? (Charmed: [1.15] Is There a Woogy in the House?; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Große Entscheidungen (BRD © 2019)
Franziska Breite: sD(-) od. sD [0:02]

14.15-15.45, arte:
Rufmord (BRD © 2018)
Rosalie Thomass: PO & NA+ (bei sehr guter Bildqualität: PU-) [0:00] & NA+ (PO- ?) [0:15] & OO+ (PU ?) (auf Foto [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) [0:17] & OO(-?/+) (auf Zeitungsfoto [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) [0:41] & sNIP (re.) [0:47] & PO(-?) [1:08] (& OH- ? [1:18])
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:58]

ca. 14.45-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Man stirbt nur dreimal (Charmed: [1.16] Which Prue Is It, Anyway?; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:05]
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:02(kurz) 0:03/0:04] & (mind.) sD-

14.55-15.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Als zweiter Job (Married with Children: [6.11] Al Bundy, Shoe Dick; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:20]
Nicole Chamberlain: sD [0:09 0:10]
Traci Lords: sD [(0:13) (0:14-)0:15 0:16 0:17]

15.15-15.45, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Schuhgroupie (Married with Children: [6.12] So This Is How Sinatra Felt; USA 1991)
Jessica Hahn: sD [0:09 (0:10 0:11) 0:17 0:18 0:21 0:22] (0:17 und 0:18 nur scheinbar OH)

15.25-16.15 (auch Freitag, 9.50-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei Engel treffen ins Schwarze (Charlie's Angels: [1.9 {so IMDb} od. 1.10] Bullseye; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:13-0:14 0:15 0:45 0:46]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:13-0:14]
Kate Jackson: sNIP ? (re.) [0:27 0:28]

ca. 15.40-16.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zurück in die Vergangenheit (Charmed: [1.17] That '70s Episode; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:33 0:34]

15.55-17.25 (auch Freitag, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Sommer der Entscheidung (BRD(/ÖST) © 2008)
Saskia Valencia: (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:55]

16.14-16.35, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Streichelmaschine (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.15] The Maternal Capacitance; USA 2009)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBH [0:17]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Witchstock (Charmed: [6.11] Witchstock; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sBH- [0:03 0:05] & sNIP [0:14 (recht kurz)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:38 0:39]
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [0:10]

ca. 16.35-17.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wenn das Böse erwacht (Charmed: [1.18] When Bad Warlocks Turn Good; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [0:15/0:16] & sexy
Andrea E. Taylor [= Andrea Baker]: sD(-) [0:24]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:34 (0:38)] & (mind.) sD- [0:40 0:42/0:43] & sexy

ca. 17.30-18.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blind (Charmed: [1.19] Out of Sight; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:26) 0:32]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Perfekte {so} Mann (Charmed: [6.12] Prince Charmed; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:04] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:08/0:09]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:16 (0:19 0:21)]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Auch junge Menschen sind mal verschleimt (TWO and a half MEN: [4.16] Young People Have Phlegm Too; USA 2007)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD
Molly Morgan: sD(-) od. sD
Morgan Fairchild (50+): sD

ca. 18.20-19.15, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Geist, zwei Schwestern (Charmed: [1.20] The Power of Two; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:33 0:34 (0:35)] & sD [0:41 (0:42)]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:16) 0:17-0:18 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:28]

18.50-19.10 (auch Freitag, 15.10-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Mutproben (Married with Children: [6.14] The Mystery of Skull Island; USA 1992)
Bobbie Phillips: sD [(0:06-)0:07 0:17-0:19]
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:02-0:03]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die frenetische Detektivin (TWO and a half MEN: [4.18] It Never Rains in Hooterville; USA 2007)
April Bowlby: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBH [0:17/0:18] & sD [0:19]

20.15-22.00 (auch Freitag, 2.10-3.50), rbb:
Crazy Heart (USA 2009)
Maggie Gyllenhaal: sCT(-?)-BH [ca. 1:03] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.00 und 23.40-0.25, NITRO:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Fern der Heimat (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [20.21] Exchange; USA 2019)
Anna Van Patten: sBH [0:00] & sBH ? (in Video) (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.35 und 0.55-2.50, ATV II:
From Hell (USA 2001)
(mind.)
Annabelle Apsion: PU ("blutig") [0:11 (kurz)] & sD
Estelle Skornik: sD
Heather Graham: sD
Joanna Page: (OH bzw.) OO [(0:07/)0:08]
Samantha Spiro (?): sD
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. PU [0:10 (0:12)] bzw. OO [0:39 (kurz)]
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD

21.45-22.35, arte:
Helsinki-Syndrom: Samstag (Helsinki-syndrooma: [1.] Lauantai; FIN/BRD/FRA/BEL 2022)
Mari Rantasila (fast 60): OO- (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

22.15-0.30, ServusTV:
Graduation {oder: Bacalaureat} (Bacalaureat / Baccalauréat; RUM/FRA/BEL 2016)
Mãlina (od. Mălina ?) Manovici: sBH [ca. 0:06]
Maria (od. Maria-Victoria ?) Dragus [eigtl. Drăguș ?]: PO [ca. 0:18]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.20-22.45, one:
Klassentreffen [- Die Serie], Folge 1: “Gesa” (BRD © 2019)
Anna Schudt: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:24 0:25]
Annette Frier: sexy (Slip) [0:01]
Elena Uhlig: sD [mehrf.]

22.35-0.55 und 2.50-4.40, ATV II:
The Shining {oder: Shining} (The Shining = Stanley Kubrick's 'The Shining'; GB/USA 1980)
{auf (vlt. gekürzter) kabel-eins-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Lia Beldam: PU (& PO) [0:55-0:57]
(danach am besten sofort wegschalten, denn die folgende Nacktszene ist grässlich: Billie Gibson ist uralt und (zumind. hier) hässlich)

22.45-23.15, one
Klassentreffen [- Die Serie], Folge 2: “Ali & Hergen” (BRD © 2019)
Elena Uhlig: sD [bes. 0:05 0:08-0:09]
[... Unbekannte]: sexy [0:11]

23.05-0.50, VOX:
Hancock (USA 2008)
Hayley Marie Norman: sBH (mit sD) [nur im längeren "Extended Cut" (auf DVD und Blu-Ray) ?] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.15-0.05 BR:
VORSTADTWeiber [Folge 10 {laut BR und ARD: Schluss mit Lustig}] (ÖST(/BRD) © 2014 (& © 2015))
Nina Proll: sBH (auf Foto(s)) [0:00 0:09(kurz)]

23.20-1.00 und 3.00-4.40, SRF zwei:
Ex Machina (GB 2014)
Alicia Vikander: PU & PO [ca. 1:36]
Claire Selby: PU [ca. 1:10] & OO [ca. 1:11 1:34(rO)]
Gana Bayarsaikhan: PU [(vermutl.) ca. 1:10] & OO od. PU [ca. 1:11] & PU [ca. 1:34]
Lina Alminas [= Elina Alminas]: OO [ca. 1:10] & PU [ca. 1:11 1:34] (laut Mr. Skin; zumind. bei der letzten Szene dürfte es sich um eine falsche Identifizierung handeln)
Sonoya Mizuno: ... [ca. 0:24] & PU & PO [ca. 1:11] & Oops od. (mind.) OO- & (mind.) sPO- (2x) & sNIP
Symara (A.) Templeman: PU & (zumind. seitl.) PO [ca. 1:10] & PU [ca. 1:11]
(Tiffany Pisani: ... ? [ca. 1:11])
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.25, SRF 1:
The Whaler Boy (Китобой [= Kitoboj] / Wielorybnik / Kitoboy ?; RUS/POL/BEL 2020)
Kristina Asmus: sPO & sBH [ca. 0:02] & sBH [...]
Maria Chuprinskaia (od. Marija Chuprinskaja): sBH & PU [ca. 0:37]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.40, WDR:
In My Room (BRD(/ITA) o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Elena Radonicich: sNIP & PU (nPU & lO (recht kurz) bzw. lO-) [1:23-1:24] & sexy (recht kurz) bzw. (sNIP- ? &) PO- (sehr kurz) [1:28/1:29] & sNIP [(1:31) (1:32-)1:33 1:34(kurz)] & OO+ od. PU & PO [1:34-1:35]

1.40-2.25, rbb:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 1: Wie eine Rose (Adult Material: [1.] Rosebud; GB © 2019)
Alex Jarrett: sBH (mit sD) [0:18] & sexy [0:23]
Hayley Squires: sD(-) [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04] & sBH(-) [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:08] (& Fake-"OO" [0:09/0:10]) & sD [0:15-0:16] & sD(-) [0:27 (0:28)] & sD (re.) [(0:29-)0:30]
Siena Kelly: sexy [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP & sD (re.) & (kurz) Oops- (re.) [0:20] & sD [0:33 0:34 0:37 0:38 0:40 0:42 (0:43)] & (mind.) sexy (PO- ?) [0:44] & (mind.) sexy [0:45]
Timmika Ramsay: sBH od. "sB" (mit sD) [0:01 0:02-0:03] & sD [0:35 0:38 (0:40)]
[unbekannt]: OH+ [0:41]
[... Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA bzw. sexy

1.50-2.30, mdr:
Klangor - Ein Mädchen verschwindet spurlos: Neue Spuren (Klangor [Episode 7]; POL 2021)
Paulina Gałązka: OO(-) (rO[-]) [od. schon in vorheriger Folge ?] & PO & (mind.) OO- (rO-) (gemäß Bildern)

2.25-3.10, rbb:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 2: Trocken wie die Wüste (Adult Material: [2.] Dry For Wet; GB © 2019))
Hayley Squires: (Fake-"OO" [0:09 (recht kurz)] & Fake-"OH" (in Video) & sexy ? [0:11] &) sD(-) (re.) (in Video) [0:14] & sBH [0:18/0:19] & OH- (& Fake-"OO") [0:23 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:23/0:24] & sBH (auf Foto) [0:28 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:38] & sUPS- (kurz) & sD [0:39] & sD [0:40 0:41-0:42 (0:43)]
Siena Kelly: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [(0:27(recht kurz) 0:28) 0:41-0:42] & sD(-) [0:43 (recht kurz)]

2.30-3.20, mdr:
Klangor - Ein Mädchen verschwindet spurlos: Wahrheit um jeden Preis (Klangor [Episode 8]; POL 2021)
Aleksandra Popławska: OO & PO- (gemäß Bildern)

3.10-3.55, rbb:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 3: Wie eine Mum (Adult Material: [3.] Hayley; GB © 2019)
Hayley Squires: sBH [0:00] & sD (re.) [0:04] & sD(-) [0:09 0:10-0:11] & sD (li.) [0:14] & "nPU-NA" od. nPU- [0:20]
Siena Kelly: sD [(0:12-)0:13 (0:14) 0:21(li.)] & sexy [0:22] & ~OH [0:33] & sexy [0:34 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Fotobild) [0:01] bzw. OH bzw. sPO [0:22] bzw. sBH (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:28]

3.55-4.40, rbb:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 4: Fast wie echt (Adult Material: [4.] Deep Fake; GB © 2019)
Hayley Squires: sBA (mit sD) (& Fake-"OO") [0:23] & sD(-) (re.) [0:30] & sD [0:33 0:34-0:35 0:36-0:38] & sBH(-) [0:39-0:41] & sD [0:42 (0:43 0:44)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:49] & sNIP [(0:50) 0:51] (& Fake-"OO" [0:52 0:53 (0:54)])
Siena Kelly: sD [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:01]) & "sB" [0:16/0:17] & sD(-) [0:18] & sD & OH- [0:19]
Tammika [eigtl. Timmika] Ramsay: (sexy ? [0:49] &) sPO(-) [0:50 (kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO- [0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:09) 0:10 0:11 0:13 bzw. {andere} 0:09 (0:10) 0:11 (0:13) 0:14] bzw. OO(-?) & sBH bzw. sBA & OH(-) bzw. OO+ [0:23]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:23]


----------



## Anonymos (17 Nov. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 18.(/19.) November 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Monster (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:23] & sNIP [0:26 (0:27)] & sD(-) (kurz) bzw. sexy [0:31/0:32] & (mind.) sD-
Nadja Becker: sexy [0:32]

7.00-7.35, zdf_neo:
Doppelhaushälfte: Schall und Rauch (BRD © 2022)
Minh-Khai Phan-Thi: sBA (od. zumind. sexy) [(0:11) 0:20]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der Held des Tages (BRD © 2002)
Alexa Maria Surholt: (mind.) sD- [0:34-0:36]
(Arzu Bazman: sexy ?)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (Sport-BH) [(0:03) 0:04] bzw. OH(-) [0:23/0:24] bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:48 (= Absp.)]

ca. 12.30-12.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Verzicht ([scrubs]: [[3.9]] My Dirty Secret; USA © 2003)
Carrie Stroup: sBH (re. mit sD) [0:02] & sBH(-) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Für immer im Herzen (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Natalia Wörner: sPO- (od. zumind. sexy (Unterhose)) [0:49] & sNIP- (re.) [(1:07) 1:08-1:09]

ca. 12.55-13.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Regeln ([scrubs]: [[3.10]] My Rule of Thumb; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:18] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14]

13.10-14.00, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Generationswechsel (BRD © 2016)
Karla Nina Diedrich: sexy [0:23/0:24]
Katharina Nesytowa: sBH [0:32]

ca. 13.25-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein sauberer Abgang ([scrubs]: [[3.11]] My Clean Break; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:17]

13.45-14.35 (auch Samstag, 10.00-10.50), hr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Große Entscheidungen (BRD © 2019)
Franziska Breite: sD(-) od. sD [0:02]

ca. 13.50-14.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Austern mit Erdbeeren (TWO and a half MEN: [7.20] I Called Him Magoo; USA 2010)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: (mind.) sD- [0:01 0:02 0:03] & sD [0:15(/0:16)] {kein sBH}
Elizabeth Ho: sD [(0:10) 0:13(-)0:14(-0:15) 0:17/0:18]

15.25-16.15 (auch Samstag, 17.50-18.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Frosch und die Diamanten (Charlie's Angels: [1.10 {so IMDb} od. 1.11] Consenting Adults; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:16 (0:4X)]

15.55-17.25, SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Der Zauber von Sandbergen (BRD/ÖST © 2008)
Jeanne Tremsal: PO & OO-(/+?) [0:27] & NA [0:28] (& vlt. sD)

16.00-16.25, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Nicht-Vatertag {oder eher (wie zu hören): Der Kein-Vater-Tag}] (how i met your mother: [4.7] Not a Father's Day; USA 2008)
Alyson Hannigan: sD [0:12 (0:13 0:15)]

16.15-17.05, one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Sport ist Mord (BRD © 2011)
Rike Schmid: sexy [0:35 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00 (recht kurz)]

16.25-17.20, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Das Ende der Lügen (Hawaii Five-0: [1.22] Ho'ohuli Na'au; USA 2011)
Angela Lindvall: sBI [0:00 0:01-0:02 0:03 0:07-0:08]
Grace Park: sBI [0:03(= Vorsp.) 0:05-0:06 0:38(-)0:39]
Serinda Swan: sBI [0:00-0:02 0:03 0:07-0:08]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schlechtes Karma (Charmed: [6.13] Used Karma; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:22] & "sB" [0:23-0:24 0:25] & sD(-) [0:26-0:27] & "sB" [0:27 0:28-0:29 0:32 0:33 0:34-0:35]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD-

18.20-18.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Werbespot (Married with Children: [6.15] Just Shoe It; USA 1992)
Elizabeth Giordano: sD [0:09-0:10]

18.50-19.10, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Buds 18.Geburtstag {so} (Married with Children: [6.16] Rites of Passage; USA 1992)
Gina Puzo: sD [0:15-0:16 0:17 0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:12/0:13 {andere:} 0:13] bzw. sD & sPO- [0:14] bzw. sBH [0:18] bzw. sD [0:20]

20.15-21.53, 3sat:
Landgericht - Geschichte einer Familie, Teil I - Nach dem Roman "Landgericht" von Ursula Krechel (BRD(/CZE[/CUB?]) © 2016)
Edenys Sanchez [= Edenis Sánchez]: OO(+?) & (mind.) PO- [1:15] & PO (& (kurz) OO- (lO-) ?) & nPU (bzw. NA) [1:21(-1:22)] & sNIP (li.) [1:24]
Johanna Wokalek: NA [1:03]

ca. 20.15-22.50 (auch Samstag, ca. 23.05-1.40), PRO 7:
Kingsman: The Secret Service (GB/USA 2014)
Hanna Alström: PO mit nPU- [ca. 1:58] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Sofia Boutella: sexy ? (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.45 und 2.00-3.30, Das Erste:
Zurück aufs Eis (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Inka Friedrich: sD [(0:12) 0:13] & NA [0:35 1:01]

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Die Flatter, Horror, Hose voll! (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Pauline Angert: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [ca. 0:38 0:40]

20.15-22.30, ATV:
Was Männer wollen (What Men Want; USA 2019)
Taraji P. Henson: sBH (mit sD) [...] & sBH & Oops (re.) [ca. 0:17] & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.05 (auch Samstag, 22.10-0.00), ATV II:
Columbo: Black Lady (Columbo: [8.3] Sex and the Married Detective; USA 1989)
Julia Montgomery: OH (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:07]
Lindsay Crouse: sexy [0:09/0:10]

20.15-21.45, ORF III:
Der Bestseller: Millionencoup auf Gran Canaria {wenn wie 3sat-Version; oder (wie bei ARD-Version): Der Bestseller} (BRD u./od. ÖST © 2000)
Nina Proll: sBI [0:09 (0:10)] & sD(-) [0:11] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:37-0:38] & sBI (mit sD) & sPO(-) [0:51] & sexy (BH unter sCT) (& sD[-]) [0:55-0:58]
Saskia Valencia: sBA [0:12 (0:14) 0:45/0:46]
(Simone Thomalla: sexy ? [1:07-1:08])

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Topf... Deckel... (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Lilli Hollunder: (mind.) sD- [0:32]
Pauline Angert: (sexy ? [0:00 (recht kurz)] &) sD [(0:30/0:31 0:34 0:38/0:39) 0:40-0:42 0:43]

21.45-23.20, ORF III:
Der Bestseller: Mord auf Italienisch (ÖST © 2002)
Naike Rivelli: sD(-) [(0:00 0:01 0:03) 0:09 (0:11)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:12] & sD(-) [0:13]

ca. 22.15-23.15 und 1.10-1.55, kabel eins:
Criminal Minds: Bis dass der Tod... {so} (Criminal Minds: [6.13] The Thirteenth Step; USA 2011)
Adrianne Palicki: sBH (mit sD) [0:06] & sD [0:07 0:09 (jew. kurz)] & sD(-) (?) [0:11 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:12] & sexy [0:15 (0:16 0:21 0:24 0:25 ...?)]
Kirsten Vangsness: sD(-) od. sD [0:01(/0:02)]

ca. 22.50-1.15 (auch Samstag, ca. 4.10-6.10), PRO 7:
Logan Lucky {oder: Der Hillbilly-Coup} (Logan Lucky; USA 2017)
Katie Holmes: sD [ca. 0:28]
Riley Keough: (zumind. etw.) sBH [ca. 0:06] & sexy (?) [ca. 0:26]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

23.40-0.10, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: “Manndeckung” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Antje Lewald: (s)BA- [0:00 0:04-0:05 0:14-0:16] & sNIP (re.) [0:22/0:23]
Dana Golombek: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04-0:05] & sBA [0:14]
Felicitas Woll: sexy od. sBA ? [0:04-0:05]

23.45-1.05, one:
Mid90s (USA 2018)
Alexa Demie: sBH [ca. 0:50] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.55-2.50, SRF 1:
Casino (USA/FRA © 1995)
Millicent Sheridan: PO & OO(-) [0:18]
Sharon Stone: (Oops- ? (re.) [ca. 1:14 (recht kurz)] &) sexy [1:20/1:21] & sexy od. sUPS [2:05] & sD (li.) [2:08] (& Oops od. OO- (lO-) ? [ca. 2:14 (sehr kurz)]) & sBH [2:15] & sD(-)
[einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB"

0.10-0.30, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: ”Der Test” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Dana Golombek: sD(-) [0:08] & (mind.) sD- [0:19-0:20]

0.30-2.35, BR:
Chinatown (USA © 1974)
Faye Dunaway: (OH(-?) bzw.) OO (rO) [(1:22-)1:23] & sNIP [1:24]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

0.30-0.55, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: “Benno allein zu Haus” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
Ute Maria Lerner: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:08 (0:09)]

1.05-3.25, ATV:
Troja (Troy; USA/GB/Malta 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Diane Kruger: OH [0:11] & PO & OH [0:12] & (mind.) sD- (im längeren "Director's Cut" auch OO)
Rose Byrne: (mind.) sexy [1:28 (1:29)] & OH- [1:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. OO- [0:05]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

1.20-2.50, Tele 5:
CABIN FEVER: patient ZERO (= Cabin Fever 3: Patient Zero; USA 2014)
Jillian Murray: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07] & sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OO [0:18-0:21] & OH- (RÜ von d. Seite) [0:22] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:23-0:24 0:25 0:26-0:27 0:28 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:37-0:38 0:40] & sBI- (re. Hälfte Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [0:45]
Lydia Hearst: sD [0:30 0:32] & sBH (mit sD) [0:33]

2.00-3.35, PULS 4:
The Last _Boy Scout_ {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei RTL-ZWEI-, Tele5- und vox-Version): Last Boy Scout; oder (laut PULS 4 und IMDb): Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben} (The Last _Boy Scout_; USA 1991)
(mind.)
Chelsea Field: (sBH- (re.) mit) sD(-) [0:14]
Denise Ames: (mind.) OO- & sPO [0:11 (recht kurz)]
Donna Wilson [= Donna W. Scott]: OH- [0:10]
Halle Berry: "sB" od. ... (auf Foto) [0:16] & sBH (mit sD) [0:19-0:20] & sPO & "sB" (od. ~OH ?) [0:21] & "sB" (od. ~OH ?) [(0:23) 0:24] & sNIP (re.) [(0:25?/)0:26]
Sara Suzanne Brown: OO & sPO [0:18?/0:19 (0:20)]
Theresa St. Clair: sBH [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01 (recht kurz)] bzw. OH+ [0:11] bzw. ... [0:21 0:22]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [(0:00) 0:01 0:02]

2.00-3.31 (auch Samstag, 4.53-6.23), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Die Nächte der Kreolin (ÖST od. BRD © 1997)
Christina Plate: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:09 1:10 1:11 (1:12) 1:13]
Mariella Ahrens: sBH {kein OH-} [0:11] & sexy {nicht sBH} [0:21 0:23-0:24 0:25 0:42 (0:43-)0:44 (0:56 1:12)]
[(mir) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:16 0:41 0:51 0:52 0:53 0:54] (Name wahrsch. im Abspann)

2.05-2.35, mdr:
F for Freaks (BRD © 2019)
Aleksandra Cwen ?: PO [0:00/0:01] & NA(+?) [0:19] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} OO+ & PO(-?) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & PO [0:26 0:27 0:28]
Katharina Nesytowa: sNIP- (re.) [0:14]
Ursula Werner (70+): sexy bzw. (am Sz.-Ende recht kurz) sBH- [0:20-0:23] & sD [0:28]
[unbekannt]: PO [0:26]

ca. 3.20-3.45 und 5.40-6.10, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: AutoMobil {so} (BRD 2008)
Nina Vorbrodt: (etw.) sBH (im Hintergr.) [0:21]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:18-0:19 (0:20)]

ca. 3.30-5.05, PRO 7:
The Contract [= The Contract - Du kannst niemandem vertrauen {DVD-Titel}] (The Contract; USA/BRD 2006)
[unbekannt (Megan Dodds' Bodydouble)]: PO [ca. 0:50] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen (u.a. in IMDb (unter "Trivia"): "[...] not Megan Dodds. A body double was used."); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin und aus IMDb)

ca. 3.45-4.05, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Von Kopf bis Fuß (BRD 2008)
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:11-0:12 (0:20)]

ca. 4.05-4.25, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Papier (BRD 2008)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [0:19/0:20]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:15-0:17]

4.55-5.30, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Eddie unter Anklage, Teil 1 (Baywatch: [2.9] The Trophy, Part 1; USA 1991)
A.J. Langer: sBI & sPO(-?) & sBA
Allison Barron & Kelly Packard & Tracy Burton: sBI & {mind. eine} sPO
Erika Eleniak: sBA
Vanessa Angel: sBA & (mind.) sPO-
[... Unbekannte]: (sBI &) sPO bzw. sPO(-) bzw. sPO- bzw. sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

5.25-6.55, one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:27]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:25 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt ("Susan")]: sBA (mit sD) [0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit sD+ [re.]) [0:12] & sBA (mit sD) [0:13-0:14] & sD [0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBA [1:06]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:12 0:13-0:14]

5.30-6.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Eddie unter Anklage, Teil 2 (Baywatch: [2.10] The Trophy, Part 2; USA 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Vanessa Angel: sBA (& sPO- [?]) [0:07-0:08] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:16-0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] bzw. sBI & sPO bzw. sBI & (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:17] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:28]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (18 Nov. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 19.(/20.) November 2022:

5.30-7.00, Das Erste:
Der Feuervogel (Pták Ohnivák; CZE/BRD © 1997 [& © 2000])
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Filmanfang und -ende):}
Tina Ruland: sD [0:05(-)0:06 ...?]

6.10-6.55, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Küss mich unter Wasser (Baywatch: [2.11] If Looks Could Kill; USA 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA-
Shannon Tweed: sBA [0:02-0:03 0:04] & sD (& z.T. sNIP) [0:15 0:16 0:17] & sBA [0:18 0:19] & OH (li.) [0:19] & sexy [0:20] & sD [0:25] & sUPS & sD [0:29] & (mind.?) OH- [0:3X] & sD(-)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [zumind. innerh. Vorsp.]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-)bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

6.15-6.55, ATV II:
Charmed[: Rettungskommando] (Charmed: [2.17] Search Party; USA 2020)
Madeleine Mantock: sD
Sarah Jeffery: sD

6.15-6.55 und 5.45-6.30, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Wintermärchen (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD [0:10] & sD(-) (re.) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- [0:25]

6.55-8.25, one:
Der Geruch von Erde (BRD © 2014)
Maria Simon: OO(-?) (lO[-?]) (sehr kurz) (bzw. ...?) [1:06(/1:07)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

8.25-9.50, one:
Liebe verjährt nicht (BRD © 2019)
Tanja Wedhorn: sexy (?) [1:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:31]

9.00-10.30 und 1.30-2.55, rbb:
Einmal TOSKANA und ZURÜCK (BRD © 2008)
Katja Weitzenböck: OH(-?) [0:14]
Sabine Postel (50+): sD [0:07] & sD(-) [(0:10) 0:14]

10.05-11.35, WDR:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Familienbande (BRD © 2020)
Franziska Troegner (60+): sD(-) [0:56]
Morgane Ferru: sD [0:25 (0:26 0:27)]

10.55-11.45, mdr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Atemlos (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Janina Isabell Batoly: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:14]

12.30-14.00 und 2.55-4.25, SWR:
Der Nesthocker (BRD © 2018)
Laura Lo Zito: sD & (unter sCT) sPO- [1:20] & sD(-) [1:22 (recht kurz)]

13.00-14.30, Das Erste:
Unterm Eis (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Annika Blendl: OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:00 (recht kurz)]
Renate Krößner (69): sNIP [0:43-0:44]

14.40-15.30, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Mord - Hotel {so} exklusiv (Charlie's Angels: [1.6 {so IMDb} od. 1.7] The Killing Kind; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:07 0:08 0:20 0:21 0:22-0:23 (0:30 0:31 0:45 0:46)]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:04-0:06 (0:07)] & sBI [0:10 (0:11 0:12)] & OH- [0:15] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:36]
Nancy Stephens: sBI [0:01(-)0:02 0:03 0:04 (auf Diafotos (als Leiche): 0:05)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:10]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06]

15.30-16.15, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Tatort: Geisterbahn (Charlie's Angels: [1.7 {so IMDb} od. 1.8] To Kill an Angel; USA © 1976)
Carol Jones: sexy [0:24 (0:25 [kurz])]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:46 0:47]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:24 0:34] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA (von li. Seite) [0:25]

ca. 15.35-16.25, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: In den besten Familien (Hawaii Five-0: [1.3] Malama Ka Aina; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:04(=Vorsp.) (0:24-)0:25(-)0:26(Bik.-Obertl.)]

16.15-17.05, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Killer mit der Schere (Charlie's Angels: [1.8 {so IMDb} od. 1.9] Lady Killer; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19 (0:20) 0:21] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:33] & (mind.) sD-
Jaclyn Smith: sD [0:13]
Lory Kochheim [= Lory Walsh]: sBI [0:06 0:07(Bik.-Obertl.; recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:01] bzw. sUPS(-?) [0:19 (recht kurz)]

ca. 16.15-16.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Pinocchios Mund (TWO and a half MEN: [6.8] Pinocchio's Mouth; USA 2008)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:16-0:17]

16.35-18.00 und 1.50-3.15, mdr:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Sterne über Thailand (ÖST?/BRD(/Thail.) © 2004)
Miriam Morgenstern: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:33 0:34(-0:35) 0:36] & sBI & sPO- [0:51]
Saskia Valencia: sD(-) [0:02] & sBA- (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:16 0:19-0:20] & sD(-) [0:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:16] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19-0:20 (0:35)] bzw. sBA [0:51]

ca. 16.45-17.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mali-Buh (TWO and a half MEN: [6.9] The Mooch at the Boo; USA 2008)
Bellamy Young: sD [0:07-0:08 (0:10-)0:11 (0:12) 0:13 0:14]

17.05-17.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei Engel treffen ins Schwarze (Charlie's Angels: [1.9 {so IMDb} od. 1.10] Bullseye; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:13-0:14 0:15 0:45 0:46]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:13-0:14]
Kate Jackson: sNIP ? (re.) [0:27 0:28]

17.29-19.00, 3sat:
Und ewig schweigen die Männer (ÖST/BRD © 2008)
Lilian Klebow: sD(-) [1:12/1:13]
Sigrid Spörk: sNIP- [0:03] & NA [0:51] & OO & PO [0:52] & OO [0:54] & (OH- bzw.) OH+ (recht kurz) [(1:00/)1:01] & PO(+?) [1:04] & OH- [1:05] & (mind.) OH- [1:06] & PO- [1:12 (recht kurz)] & OO- (rO-) [1:13 (sehr kurz)]

ca. 18.25-19.15, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Gefährliche Brandung (Hawaii Five-0: [1.6] Ko'olauloa; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:00 0:01 0:02(=Vorsp.) 0:36-0:38]
[zahlreiche bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01 0:02-0:04 0:15 0:36-0:38]

19.25-20.15, ZDF:
Die Bergretter: Sorgerecht - Teil 1 (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Luise Bähr: sBA [0:23-0:24]

20.15-22.10 und 4.20-6.15, zdf_neo:
Jenseits aller Grenzen (Beyond Borders; USA/BRD 2003)
Angelina Jolie: (mind.?) OO- (lO-) [ca. 1:24 (kurz)] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-23.20 und 1.00-3.40, ServusTV:
Australia (AUS/USA/GB 2008)
Nicole Kidman: OO- (rO-) (od. Oops) od. OH [ca. 1:41] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-23.05 und 1.40-4.10, PRO 7:
Kingsman: The Golden Circle (GB/USA 2017)
Poppy Delevingne: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

20.15-21.45, BR:
Zimmer mit Stall: So ein Zirkus (BRD © 2022)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Carolin Garnier: (mind.) sD- [0:17] & sUPS [1:22 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:24 1:26]
Ruby O. Fee: sD [0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:19]

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 13.45-15.20), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Schatten im Paradies (ÖST od. BRD © 1997)
Eva Freese: sD(-) [0:50]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:51 (0:52) 0:58 0:59]

20.15-21.40, NDR:
Familie VERPFLICHTET (BRD o.J. [2015])
Nicole Marischka: sD (bes. re.) [0:50 (2x recht kurz)]

20.15-22.30 und 1.05-2.50, PULS 4:
San Andreas (USA 2015)
Alexandra Daddario: sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:12] & sD
Carla Gugino: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin [früher])

20.15-21.45 und 1.15-2.45, Das Erste:
Die Toten am Meer (BRD © 2019)
Karoline Schuch: sPO- & sBA [0:01] & sBA & sPO- [0:24(recht kurz) 0:34]

22.00-23.30, BR:
Daheim in den Bergen: Schuld und Vergebung (BRD © 2018)
Nadja Sabersky: PO [0:56] & sBI & sPO(-) [1:18]
Theresa Scholze: sBA- [0:24]

22.00-23.25 (auch Sonntag, 23.30-1.00), rbb:
Kommissar Pascha - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Su Turhan (BRD © 2016)
Almila Bagriacik: sD(-) [0:06]
Desireé Rosenberger: sD [0:32]
Pinar Erincin: (mind.) OH- (in Video) [1:22 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:07] bzw. sD bzw. sBH [0:50]

22.00-23.00 und 1.35-2.15, VOXup:
Chicago P.D.: 24 Stunden (Chicago P.D.: [5.9] Monster; USA 2017)
Anabelle Acosta: sBH (mit sD[-?]) [ca. 0:01] (gemäß ~Szenenbeschreibung (und Bild); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.10-23.55 und 1.15-3.00, zdf_neo:
Sag' kein Wort (Don't Say a Word; USA/CAN/AUS/CH 2001)
(mind.)
Brittany Murphy: sUPS [0:17 (kurz)] & sexy [0:45/0:46]
Famke Janssen: sexy (?)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (auf Foto) [0:08]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (als Leiche)]: OO- [0:34]

22.30-0.10, VOX:
Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters; USA/BRD 2013)
Pihla Viitala: PO & OO (lO) [ca. 0:45] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.15-0.40 und 2.15-3.40, hr:
Der Wolf: Dein bis in den Tod - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Gunnar Staalesen (Varg Veum: Din til døden; NOR(/BRD/DAN) © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sølje Bergmann: OO [(0:46/)0:47] & sBH (mit sD) & sPO- [0:48] & NA [0:59]

23.20-1.00, ServusTV:
Nach eigenen Regeln - Mulholland Falls (Mulholland Falls; USA 1996)
(mind.)
Jennifer Connelly: sD bzw. (s)BA [0:01] & (sBH bzw.) OO [(0:02-)0:03] & sD (als Leiche) [0:11] & sD bzw. (s)BA [0:16] & sBH & (mind.) OO- & (seitl.) sPO- [0:17] & OO (lO) [(0:25/)0:26] & sD(-) [0:30] & (OO ? (kurz) &) OH od. OO- (lO-) [1:07] & sD (bei (s)BA- ?) [1:11] (außer 0:11, 0:25/0:26 und 0:30 jeweils in Schwarz-Weiß-Film)
(oder - wie bei Tele5-Version - überw. eine Minute früher}

23.25-1.20, rbb:
Network (USA 1976)
Faye Dunaway: OO [1:10(-1:11)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.30-1.00, BR:
Daheim in den Bergen: Liebesreigen (BRD © 2018)
Anne Schäfer: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; li. mit sD) [0:27/0:28]
Catherine Bode: OO (lO) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & (NA (recht kurz) bzw.) PO (recht kurz) & OO(-) (rO- (sehr kurz) & lO(-) (recht kurz)) [(0:24/)0:25]
Judith Toth: sD [0:18]
Theresa Scholze: sD(-) od. sD [0:10 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:11(recht kurz) 0:12] & sD [0:14]

23.30-1.10 und 3.10-4.40, SRF zwei:
The Losers (USA 2010)
Zoë Saldana: sNIP- (li.) [0:32] & sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:32? 0:33] & sBH & OH [0:45] & sexy [0:53 (jew. Slip: ) 0:59 1:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:55] bzw. sD [0:56]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:55]

23.33-1.07, ORF 2:
Der Bulle von Tölz: Berliner Luft (BRD 2003)
Corinna Nilson: sBH (mit sD[-]) [1:25 1:26]

23.50-1.20 und 4.25-5.55, SWR:
*SOPHIE*_ KOCHT_ (BRD © 2015)
Annette Frier: sexy [0:00 0:47-0:48] & sD {nicht sBH} & sPO(-) [0:50] & sD & sPO- [0:51] & sexy [?] (wohl kaum NA-) [0:56] & (mind.) sD- [(0:56/)0:57] & sBH [1:07] & sD(-) [1:10 (recht kurz)] & sBH- [1:18]
Nora Binder: sD(-) (re.) [0:33 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:23]

0.00-1.20 (auch Sonntag, 2.02-3.20), ORF 1:
Casino Undercover (The House; USA 2017)
Amy Poehler: sexy [ca. 0:34] & sBI
Kathleen Meyer [= Kathleen Forté]: OO [ca. 0:59]
Natasha Key [= Natasha Kojic]: OO [ca. 0:59]
Tiffany Tynes: OO [ca. 0:59]
(jeweils laut Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: sPO(-?) (& vermutl. sBI u./od. sBA) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

0.00-2.30 und 2.30-4.45, ATV II:
Goodfellas - Drei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia (Goodfellas; USA 1990)
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}
Debi Mazar: sexy (BH unter sCT) [1:28]
Lorraine Bracco: sBI [0:34] & Oops- (re.) [0:46 (kurz)] & sexy (?) [1:11/1:12] & nPU- (wohl "nPU-Oops") [1:58 (kurz)]

1.00-2.45, ZDF:
Angeklagt - The Accused (The Accused; USA/CAN 1988)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jodie Foster: sNIP [0:01? 0:02] & (s?)PO- [0:02] & OH- [0:03] & OO [1:23-1:24 125 1:26 (1:27) 1:28(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

1.10-3.10, SRF zwei:
Freies Land (BRD(/UKR) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hanna Hilsdorf: OO [0:54]
(und nackte (Fake?-)Leichen)

1.20-2.55, SWR:
Das Blaue vom Himmel (BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Juta Vanaga: OO [0:32 (0:33)]
Karoline Herfurth: OO (lO) [1:26]
[unbekannt]: PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto(s)) [0:31 0:32 0:33]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO+ (jew. auf Foto) [0:33]

2.45-4.30, ZDF:
SEA OF LOVE - Melodie des Todes (Sea Of Love; USA © 1989)
Christine Estabrook: sD (li.) [0:24] & (seitl.) PO(-?) [1:28 (sehr kurz)]
Ellen Barkin: sNIP [0:50] & OO & PO (mit nPU- ?) [0:54/0:55] & OH(+?) [0:55] & OH(-) (li.) & sPO- bzw. sCT- [0:57/0:58] & PO(-) & OH(-) (re.) [1:10 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [1:31 1:32 1:33] & sexy
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:01]

4.45-6.05 (auch Sonntag, 4.40-6.00), ATV II:
Herbststurm (October Gale; CAN 2014)
Patricia Clarkson (50+): OO [ca. 0:19] & sWS ("sCT-Wet-BH") & sCT-BH & (mind.) sD- & sNIP (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.50-5.20, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Alte Liebe (Baywatch: [2.12] Reunion; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.)] & sD (bei sBA-) [(0:05-)0:06] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) (bei sBA-) [0:32 0:33(kurz)]
Trish Garland: sNIP- (re.) [0:04 0:05]
Wendie Malick: (mind.) OH- [0:29 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sD bzw. sD(-) [0:12]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

5.20-6.00, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Nervenkrieg (Baywatch: [2.13] War of Nerves; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Kelly Packard: sBI [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.?)


----------



## Anonymos (19 Nov. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 20.(/21.) November 2022:

5.55-7.25, mdr:
Für immer im Herzen (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Natalia Wörner: sPO- (od. zumind. sexy (Unterhose)) [0:49] & sNIP- (re.) [(1:07) 1:08-1:09]

6.00-6.45, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Wellenangst (Baywatch: [2.14] Big Monday; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA- [0:08 0:38]
Pamela Bach: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:02 0:03 0:05 0:07 0:08 (0:09 0:10)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (mit sD) & sPO [0:03 (0:04)] bzw. sBI & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:04] bzw. sBI & sPO(-) [0:05]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBA (& {mind. eine} sPO-)
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& {einige} sPO-)

6.30-7.10 und 5.15-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Mutterkind (BRD 2010 od. 2011)
Annette Frier: sD(-)

10.05-10.55 (auch Montag, 13.40-14.30), hr:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der Sturz des Königs (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Elisabeth Lanz: sD(-) [0:01]
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen: sBH [0:25(-0:26)] & sNIP [0:38]

10.15-11.45, ZDF:
Das Traumschiff[: Emirate] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
Marie Luise Bähr: sWS [(1:26/)1:27]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:02 (1:03)]

10.45-11.30, one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Sport ist Mord (BRD © 2011)
Rike Schmid: sexy [0:35 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00 (recht kurz)]

11.10-13.00, ATV II:
Filofax oder ich bin du und du bist nichts (Taking Care of Business; USA 1990)
Anne DeSalvo: sD [1:01-1:02 1:05/1:06]
Loryn Locklin: sPO & OO- (lO-) bzw. sBI [0:40-0:41] & sBI (& sPO) [0:43-0:46] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:05 (kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Fotos) [0:31]

11.30-13.00, NDR:
Familie ist kein Wunschkonzert (BRD © 2017)
Claudia Eisinger: sexy [1:08 1:10]
Gro Swantje Kohlhof: (mind.) sD- [0:12? 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]
Karin Hanczewski: sD [0:10 0:11(recht kurz) (0:12 0:50[recht kurz])]
Steffi Kühnert: sD(-) (re.) [1:27 (recht kurz)]
(0:56 nix)

12.15-13.45 und 2.10-3.35, SWR:
Ein Hausboot zum Verlieben (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Julia Koschitz: sD(-) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:07/0:08] & sBI [1:02-1:03(Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) 1:09(Zeitungsfoto; recht kurz) 1:16(Zeitungsfoto) (1:19[Zeitungsfotos & (in Flashback) etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 1:20(Zeitungsfotos)]

13.15-14.45, rbb:
Wer aufgibt[,] ist tot (BRD © 2016)
Friederike Kempter: sD (li.) [0:57 0:58]
Katharina Marie Schubert: sNIP- (re.) & NA [0:12]
Viola Pobitschka: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:38/0:39]

13.40-15.10, ORF III:
Der Bestseller: Millionencoup auf Gran Canaria {wenn wie 3sat-Version; oder (wie bei ARD-Version): Der Bestseller} (BRD u./od. ÖST © 2000)
Nina Proll: sBI [0:09 (0:10)] & sD(-) [0:11] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:37-0:38] & sBI (mit sD) & sPO(-) [0:51] & sexy (BH unter sCT) (& sD[-]) [0:55-0:58]
Saskia Valencia: sBA [0:12 (0:14) 0:45/0:46]
(Simone Thomalla: sexy ? [1:07-1:08])

14.25-17.30, ATV:
Troja (Troy; USA/GB/Malta 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Diane Kruger: OH [0:11] & PO & OH [0:12] & (mind.) sD- (im längeren "Director's Cut" auch OO)
Rose Byrne: (mind.) sexy [1:28 (1:29)] & OH- [1:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. OO- [0:05]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

15.30-17.00, Das Erste:
Krügers Odyssee (BRD © 2017)
Sabine Vitua (50+): sD [(0:28) 0:29 (0:30 0:32)] (0:39 nix)

15.40-17.00, VOX:
Hancock (USA 2008)
Hayley Marie Norman: sBH (mit sD) [nur im längeren "Extended Cut" (auf DVD und Blu-Ray) ?] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

16.05-18.00, one:
Ewige Jugend {Vorsp.} = Youth {Absp.} (Youth = Youth - La giovinezza; ITA/FRA/GB/CH © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gabriel(l)a Belisario: OO & sBH [0:28]
Loredana Cannata (?): sBA (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [0:06]
Madalina [eigtl. Mădălina ?] [Diana] Ghenea: sBI (li. mit sD) & sPO [0:07] & PU & PO [1:18] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:19]
Paloma Faith: sBI & sBH (?) & sD [0:44]
Rachel Weisz: sBA [1:12]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05]
[... Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO (bzw. ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

16.15-17.05 (auch Montag, 9.45-10.35), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Drei Freunde (BRD © 2018)
Leslie-Vanessa Lill: sBA [(nur) 0:01 0:02]
Llewellyn Reichman: sexy [0:01] & sBH [0:26] & sexy [0:47-0:48]
[unbekannt]: sBI & (recht kurz) sPO(-) [0:01]

16.50-18.25, ORF III:
Frechheit Siegt {so} (ÖST © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Elfi Eschke: sD [0:03(recht kurz) (0:07) 0:08 0:09 0:28(re.) (1:04 1:05?)]
Hilde Dalik: sD [1:06 1:07 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD(-) (re.) [1:08 (recht kurz)] & sBH & PU & PO [1:11] & PU (recht kurz) bzw. OO [1:11/1:12] & sBH [1:18 1:19]

17.30-19.45, ATV:
Was Männer wollen (What Men Want; USA 2019)
Taraji P. Henson: sBH (mit sD) [...] & sBH & Oops (re.) [ca. 0:17] & sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

18.25-20.15, ORF III:
Ein fast perfekter Seitensprung (ÖST/BRD © 1995)
Claudia Kment: OH(-) [0:48-0:49] & sBH [0:50/0:51] & sD(-) [1:13(-)1:14] & sNIP (?) & nPU- [1:16]
Elfi Eschke: sD [0:02 0:03 0:04 (0:06)] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:07-0:14] & sD [(0:16-0:17) 0:18(-)0:19] & "sCT-nPU" (?) [0:25] & sD(-) [0:27] & sexy [0:28] & PU bzw. OO bzw. OH/NA [0:29-0:32] & PO [0:32] & PU [0:33 0:34] & sexy [0:35] & sPO(-) [0:37] & OH [0:39] & OO (& PO) [1:09-1:10]
Kitty Speiser: sD(-) [0:39]

18.50-19.20 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Genius des Bösen (TWO and a half MEN: [5.2] Media Room Slash Dungeon; USA 2007)
Jennifer O'Dell: sD [0:15-0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:07] bzw. sD(-) [0:09]

20.15-21.45, one:
Ich gehöre ihm (BRD © 2017)
Anna Bachmann: sBH (mit sD) [0:05-0:06] & sBH [(0:22-)0:23] & sD bzw. sBH [0:23-0:24] & (sPO (recht kurz) &) sBH (mit sD) [0:36-0:37] & sBH (mit sD [& Oops (li.)]) [0:39 0:40-0:41 (0:40 Oops)] & sBH (von re. Seite) & {andere Szene} NA+ od. PO-- [0:42] & sD(-) [0:51(recht kurz) (1:15)] & sBH (von (hint. bzw.) re. Seite) [(1:16/)1:17]
Jamie Bick: sBH [0:05]

ca. 20.15-22.45 und 0.55-2.50 sixx:
Kokowääh 2 (BRD 2013)
Jana Reinermann: sexy od. sUPS- [1:02 (recht kurz)] & OO(-?) (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:24 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [1:25]
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sNIP [0:04/0:05 0:06] & sBI & (mind.) sPO- [0:37] & sBI- [0:38] & sWS (sNIP) [1:35]
[einige bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:37]
[mehrere bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:12(-0:13 0:14)]

20.15-22.05, arte:
Ein Fressen für die Geier (Two Mules for Sister Sara / Dos mulas para la hermana Sara; USA/MEX © 1969)
Shirley MacLaine: NA(+?) (auch (kurz) PO- ?) [0:04] & sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:06] & {gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen} sD
(nur Filmanfang und Abspann gesehen)

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Grenzen (BRD © 2022)
Emilie Neumeister: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Susanne Bormann: OH(-) [0:35]

20.15-21.47, 3sat:
Am Ende der Worte (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa Vicari: sBH [0:40] & sexy [0:40/0:41] & sBH [0:49]

20.15-22.10, Tele 5:
Warm Bodies [= Warm Bodies - Zombies mit Herz {laut IMDb}] (Warm Bodies; CAN/USA 2013)
Teresa Palmer: sBH (von hint. u. li. Seite) [ca. 0:51] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.20 und 3.15-4.55, PULS 4:
Barry Seal - Only in America (American Made; USA(/...?) 2017)
(mind.)
Sarah Wright: sBI & sexy (& sD ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)

21.00-21.45, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Das Wiedersehen (BRD © 2022)
Susanne Bormann: OH (li.) [0:36]
(Folge sonst noch kaum gesehen)

21.47-23.28, 3sat:
Der Rebell - Von Leimen nach Wimbledon (BRD 2021)
Jeanne Goursaud: OO & Oops (re.) & sBI (mit sD) & sBH (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.10-0.00, Tele 5:
A Nightmare on Elm Street [= Nightmare - Mörderische Träume {laut IMDb}] (A Nightmare on Elm Street; USA 1984)
{Daten der ungekürzten Filmversion:}
Amanda Wyss: sexy (?) [0:01 0:06?] & OH+ ? [0:10 (kurz)] & OH(-) ? [0:12 (kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:14 0:15] & sexy (Slip) [0:16-0:17]
Heather Langenkamp: OH+ [ca. 0:30] & Oops od. OO- [ca. 0:31 (kurz)] & OH(-) [ca. 0:59]
[unbekannt (Heather Langenkamps Bodydouble)]: OO [ca. 0:30]

22.30-0.45 und 2.35-4.20, RTL ZWEI:
Self/less - Der Fremde in mir (Self/less = Selfless; USA 2015)
Mariana Paola Vicente: OH & sPO [ca. 0:28] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.45-0.55 und 2.50-4.30, sixx:
[Liebe in jeder Beziehung =] The Object of my Affection (USA 1998)
Allison Janney: sexy [1:13]
Jennifer Aniston: sexy (?) [0:05] & (seitl.) sPO- [0:43 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [0:47/0:48 (0:50)]

0.00-1.40 und 4.25-5.50, Tele 5:
John Carpenter’s The Ward - Die Station (John Carpenter’s The Ward; USA © 2010)
Amber Heard: sUPS [0:06] & sBH & OH- [0:07] & {andere Szene} (mind.) OH- [0:07] & OH(-) [0:25-0:26] & (mind.) OH- [0:26/0:27]
Danielle Panabaker: OH(-) [0:25/0:26]
Laura-Leigh [= Laura Leigh Moser]: OH(-) [0:25/0:26] & sUPS- [1:02]
Lyndsy Fonseca: (mind.) OH- [0:25/0:26]
Mamie Gummer: (mind.) OH- [0:25/0:26]

0.30-2.00, WDR:
tatort: Der dunkle Fleck (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Michaela Schaffrath: sWS (sCT- bzw. sCT[-]) [0:57 0:58]

1.00-2.50, SRF 1:
Angst und Schrecken in Las Vegas {oder (laut SRF): Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas} (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas; USA 1998)
Christina Ricci: sexy od. sD ? [1:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH [0:54 (kurz)] bzw. OO (auf Foto) [1:30]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

ca. 1.35-3.15, SAT.1:
Robert Rodriguez's Machete (USA © 2010)
Alicia (Rachel) Marek: OO [0:52 0:53 0:54(Video) 1:16]
Cheryl 'Chin' Cunningham: sBI [0:26]
Jessica Alba: Fake ("digitally created" Po [von der Seite]) (& vlt. echtes OH) [0:35] & sD(-) [1:03] (in der 1. Szene laut Mr. Skin (unter "Top 10 Benedict Arnold Babes") "Cgi used to remove her undies")
Lindsay Lohan: sD(-) [0:36 (kurz)] & OH [0:52] & NA (od. zumind. OH) [0:53] & OO (lO) [1:16]
Mayra Leal: PU [0:02] & PO & PU [?] (kurz) bzw. OO [0:03-0:04]
Michelle Rodriguez: sD(-) [0:21 0:35(kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [1:26 1:27 1:31 1:33]
[unbekannt (Lindsay Lohans Bodydouble)]: OO [0:53 0:54(Video)]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:26]
[(jew.) (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy [1:19 1:25]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:26]

1.35-3.15, arte:
Clair Obscur (Tereddüt / Swiatlo i cien; TÜRK/FRA/BRD/POL 2016)
Funda Eryigit: PU & OO & Oops & (mind.) PO- & sBH (gemäß Bildern)

1.35-3.15, PULS 4:
The Last _Boy Scout_ {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei RTL-ZWEI-, Tele5- und vox-Version): Last Boy Scout; oder (laut PULS 4 und IMDb): Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben} (The Last _Boy Scout_; USA 1991)
(mind.)
Chelsea Field: (sBH- (re.) mit) sD(-) [0:14]
Denise Ames: (mind.) OO- & sPO [0:11 (recht kurz)]
Donna Wilson [= Donna W. Scott]: OH- [0:10]
Halle Berry: "sB" od. ... (auf Foto) [0:16] & sBH (mit sD) [0:19-0:20] & sPO & "sB" (od. ~OH ?) [0:21] & "sB" (od. ~OH ?) [(0:23) 0:24] & sNIP (re.) [(0:25?/)0:26]
Sara Suzanne Brown: OO & sPO [0:18?/0:19 (0:20)]
Theresa St. Clair: sBH [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01 (recht kurz)] bzw. OH+ [0:11] bzw. ... [0:21 0:22]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [(0:00) 0:01 0:02]

2.45-4.25, ZDF:
Wir Können Nicht Anders - Nach Vielen Wahren Begebenheiten (BRD © 2020)
Alli Neumann: OO [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sCT-BH bzw. OO [0:08-0:09] & OO [0:10] & sexy [0:35]
Sophia Thomalla: sexy (auf Fotobildern) [0:52-0:53] & sD(-) (re.) [0:53] & sexy (auf Fotobild[ern]) [0:54 0:55 0:57-0:58 1:00] & sD [1:22]
[unbekannt]: OH+ (OO- (rO-) ?) (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:25 0:26]

ca. 3.15-5.10, SAT.1:
Arthur (USA 2011)
Christina (Jacquelyn) Calph: sUPS od. sexy [ca. 0:07]
Jennifer Garner: sD (& sUPS ?) [ca. 0:54] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm erst irgendwann nach Mitternacht Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (21 Nov. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 21.(/22.) November 2022:

6.00-7.00, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Die Alpenklinik (BRD 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nicole Uekermann: OO (als Leiche) [0:21]

ca. 6.30-7.20, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: In den besten Familien (Hawaii Five-0: [1.3] Malama Ka Aina; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:04(=Vorsp.) (0:24-)0:25(-)0:26(Bik.-Obertl.)]

ca. 7.20-7.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Pinocchios Mund (TWO and a half MEN: [6.8] Pinocchio's Mouth; USA 2008)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:16-0:17]

7.35-7.55, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Silvester {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Bineta Hansen: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & OO (rO) [0:03] & sBH (mit sD) [0:04-0:05] & (mind.) sD- [0:06]

ca. 7.45-8.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mali-Buh (TWO and a half MEN: [6.9] The Mooch at the Boo; USA 2008)
Bellamy Young: sD [0:07-0:08 (0:10-)0:11 (0:12) 0:13 0:14]

ca. 9.10-10.05, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Gefährliche Brandung (Hawaii Five-0: [1.6] Ko'olauloa; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:00 0:01 0:02(=Vorsp.) 0:36-0:38]
[zahlreiche bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01 0:02-0:04 0:15 0:36-0:38]

9.10-10.45, SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Der Zauber von Sandbergen (BRD/ÖST © 2008)
Jeanne Tremsal: PO & OO-(/+?) [0:27] & NA [0:28] (& vlt. sD)

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Taiwan (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:08(/0:09)] & sD [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [0:18 0:19]

ca. 9.35-10.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Kollegin ([scrubs]: [[3.8]] My Friend the Doctor; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:01 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Tabu (BRD © 2022)
Anaïs Dahl: sexy [0:21] & sD (li.) [0:22] & sexy [0:38 0:41/0:42]
Mirya Kalmuth: sBI [0:02-0:04]

9.55-10.42, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Gefährliche Jagd (ÖST/BRD © 1995)
Hemma Clementi: sBH (mit sD) & OO (rO) [0:12 0:13]

ca. 10.00-10.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Verzicht ([scrubs]: [[3.9]] My Dirty Secret; USA © 2003)
Carrie Stroup: sBH (re. mit sD) [0:02] & sBH(-) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

10.00-10.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Frosch und die Diamanten (Charlie's Angels: [1.10 {so IMDb} od. 1.11] Consenting Adults; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [0:16 (0:4X)]

ca. 10.25-10.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Regeln ([scrubs]: [[3.10]] My Rule of Thumb; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:18] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14]

ca. 10.55-11.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein sauberer Abgang ([scrubs]: [[3.11]] My Clean Break; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:17]

ca. 11.55-12.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.35-10.05), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Offenbarung ([scrubs]: [[3.13]] My Porcelain God; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sexy [0:22 0:23 (0:24 = Absp.)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Göttliche Funken (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Maria Mühe: sexy (?) [0:00] & sPO- (sehr kurz) bzw. sexy [1:13-1:14] & sBH [1:15] & sexy (?) [(1:16) 1:18 1:19 (1:20?)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01 (recht kurz)]

ca. 12.55-13.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.30-11.00), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine sexistischen Kollegen ([scrubs]: [[3.15]] My Tormented Mentor; USA © 2004)
Bellamy Young: sD(-) [0:01/0:02 (0:18 = Absp.)]
Embeth Davidtz: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:07-0:08]
Julie Warner: sBH [0:07-0:08]

ca. 13.20-13.50 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.00-11.25), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Schmetterling ([scrubs]: [[3.16]] My Butterfly; USA © 2004)
[unbekannt]: sD [0:03 0:11 0:12 0:19(= Absp.)]

ca. 13.45-14.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wenn das Böse erwacht (Charmed: [1.18] When Bad Warlocks Turn Good; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [0:15/0:16] & sexy
Andrea E. Taylor [= Andrea Baker]: sD(-) [0:24]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:34 (0:38)] & (mind.) sD- [0:40 0:42/0:43] & sexy

13.55-15.25 und 2.55-4.25 (auch Dienstag, 6.50-8.20), one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE MUTPROBE (BRD(/Südafr./Maurit.) © 2020)
Dennenesch Zoudé: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21] & sexy [0:24 0:25 0:26] & sNIP [(0:50) 0:51]
Inez Bjørg David: sWS- (li. sNIP- [od. sCT-- ?]) [0:37-0:38] & sD [(0:52) 0:53 0:54 0:55 0:58] & (mind.) sD- [1:04/1:05]
Katrin Caine: sBA(-) [0:31 0:32] & sBH (mit sD[-]) [(1:05-)1:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sD(-) (jew. auf Foto) [0:19] bzw. sBH (von li. Seite; auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:51]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Bauernregel (BRD © 2019)
(Jeanne Goursaud: nix)
Stephanie Marin: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Dienstag, ca. 6.50-7.15), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Tubensahne (TWO and a half MEN: [8.1] Three Girls and a Guy Named Bud; USA 2010)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:10]

ca. 14.40-15.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blind (Charmed: [1.19] Out of Sight; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:26) 0:32]

14.40-15.10, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Nicht-Vatertag {oder eher (wie zu hören): Der Kein-Vater-Tag}] (how i met your mother: [4.7] Not a Father's Day; USA 2008)
Alyson Hannigan: sD [0:12 (0:13 0:15)]

14.50-15.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Werbespot (Married with Children: [6.15] Just Shoe It; USA 1992)
Elizabeth Giordano: sD [0:09-0:10]

15.15-15.45, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Buds 18.Geburtstag {so} (Married with Children: [6.16] Rites of Passage; USA 1992)
Gina Puzo: sD [0:15-0:16 0:17 0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:12/0:13 {andere:} 0:13] bzw. sD & sPO- [0:14] bzw. sBH [0:18] bzw. sD [0:20]

15.25-16.15 (auch Dienstag, 9.55-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel in Hypnose (Charlie's Angels: [1.11 {so IMDb} od. 1.12] The Seance; USA © 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:21/0:22] & sNIP- [(mind.) 0:31]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [0:15/0:16 0:17 0:18-0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:47]

ca. 15.35-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Geist, zwei Schwestern (Charmed: [1.20] The Power of Two; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:33 0:34 (0:35)] & sD [0:41 (0:42)]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:16) 0:17-0:18 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:28]

16.25-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Bezaubernde Phoebe (Charmed: [6.15] I Dream of Phoebe; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:02 0:07 0:09 0:13] & sexy [0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18] & sD(-) [0:22] & sexy [0:23 0:24-0:25] & sD(-) bzw. sexy [0:28-0:30] & sexy [0:31]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:11]
Saba Homayoon: sexy [(0:04) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 (0:12/)0:13 0:14]

ca. 16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 13.50-14.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wächter der Dunkelheit (Charmed: [1.21] Love Hurts; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:20]
Shannen Doherty: sBI ([teilw. nur wenig sichtb.] Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02-0:04 0:06] & sD(-) [0:10]

17.10-17.55, ORF III:
SOKO DONAU [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: Preis der Schönheit (BRD/ÖST © 2009)
Christina Haller {laut IMDb; nicht im Vor- od. Absp.}: sBH & sPO & OH [0:00/0:01] & sBH [0:41]
Manon Kahle: sD [0:02-0:03 (0:04) 0:07 (0:09 0:32[Fotos])]
Patricia Kaiser: sD [(0:02-)0:04 0:10(seitl.) 0:23(Fotos)]
Sandra Cervik: sD(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)]

ca. 17.20-18.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Immer wieder Mittwoch (Charmed: [1.22] Déjà Vu All Over Again; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP- [0:37] & sD [0:41] & sexy [0:42]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.55-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Piper Und {so} Leo (Charmed: [6.16] The Courtship of Wyatt's Father; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:11]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:01 (0:21) 0:26 0:27 0:28]

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 17.00-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Richterin des Jahres (TWO and a half MEN: [5.6] Help Daddy Find His Toenail; USA 2007)
Ming(-Na) Wen: OH [0:03 (recht kurz)]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.40-16.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Abraxas (Charmed: [2.1] Witch Trial; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [ca. 0:08]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:01 0:03 0:05 0:06 0:07] & sD(-) [0:24] & sNIP [0:39 (0:41)]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:09]

20.15-21.42, 3sat:
Das Haus (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte und Filmende):}
Valery Tscheplanowa: OO(-) [0:05] & PO+ [0:11] & PO(-) [0:12] & OO- (rO-) [0:14/0:15] & NA(-?) [0:23] & PO(-) & (recht kurz) OO(-/+) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & OH+ (od. NA+ ?) bzw. sexy bzw. OH- (in Videos) [0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:11] bzw. PU [0:12 (recht kurz)] (jew. auf ~Foto)

20.15-21.45, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: Risiko (BRD © 2010)
Hanna Schwamborn ?: sBI [0:43 0:44]
(Isabell Gerschke: sexy ? [0:22])
Sonja Gerhardt: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) (als Leiche) [0:06 0:07(kurz) 0:18(Foto) (0:19[Foto])] & sexy (od. NA- ?) (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:29 0:30] & sBH [1:21 (recht kurz)]
[eine bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:43 0:44]

20.15-21.10 und 0.35-1.20, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: ENDE EINES ALPTRAUMS (BRD 2003)
Aline Staskowiak: sexy [0:22 0:23] & sBH (mit sD) [0:24]
Graziella De Santis: sexy [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
(letztes Viertel noch nicht gesehen)

20.15-22.55 (auch Dienstag, 22.50-1.25), ATV:
X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit (X-Men: Days of Future Past; USA/GB/CAN 2014)
Jan Gerste: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:17]
Jennifer Lawrence: ~OH od. ~NA ? (od. zumind. sexy) [mehrf.] & sD & sPO(-?) (allerdings ganzer Körper jeweils mit blauer Farbe)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.10 (auch Dienstag, 1.00-2.40), ZDF:
Bloodshot (USA 2020)
Eiza González: sBA
Talulah Riley: OH [ca. 0:05]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.55-1.20 (auch Dienstag, 1.25-3.20), ATV:
Die Mumie kehrt zurück (The Mummy Returns; USA 2001)
Patricia Velasquez: ~"sB" & ...
Rachel Weisz: "sB" & sD & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

23.15-0.45, NDR:
Jenseits des Spiegels (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Julia Hartmann: sexy [?] (BH von hint. (im Spiegel); in Video auf Smartphone) [1:09]

23.40-0.35 und 3.35-4.20, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: OHNE RÜCKSICHT AUF VERLUSTE (BRD © 2003)
Aline Staskowiak: sNIP- [0:07]
Barbara Sotelsek: ... [0:26] & (mind.) OH- [0:33]
Graziella De Santis: sexy [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Meike Schlüter: ... [0:26]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

0.02-0.50, ORF 2:
Charité: Barmherzigkeit (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
Emilia Schüle: PO [0:22 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:23]

ca. 0.25-2.25, kabel eins:
Mord im Weißen Haus {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei sixx-Version): Murder at 1600} (Murder at 1600; USA 1997)
Mary Moore: OO [0:03] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) & (als Leiche) OO (rO) [0:20] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) [0:30]
[unbekannt]: sBA (auf Foto) [0:20 0:30]

0.45-2.25, NDR:
Wo kein Schatten fällt (BRD © 2018)
Milena Tscharntke: sexy [1:28(recht kurz) (1:29)]
Simone Geißler: OH- [0:09] {od. andere ?} & PO [1:15] & OO [1:16] (jew. in Video)
Valerie Stoll: sexy od. OH- [0:19] & sexy [(0:49 0:50 0:51/0:52) 0:56] & OH- [0:59 (recht kurz)] & (re.) sD(+?) (recht kurz) bzw. (mind.) sexy (PO- ?) [1:04-1:05] & sexy [1:06] & sD (re.) [1:09-1:10] & sPO- [1:11] & sD [1:20 1:28]

1.05-2.30, mdr:
lemonade (Lemonade = Luna de miere / Lemonade; RUM/CAN/BRD/SWE © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mălina Manovici: sBH & OO [0:00] & sBH (mit sD) [0:02/0:03] & (sBH bzw.) OO [(1:11-)1:12] & PU (recht kurz OO (zumind. rO) & 2x sehr kurz nPU) [1:14]

2.15-4.15, ZDF:
Freies Land (BRD(/UKR) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hanna Hilsdorf: OO [0:54]
(und nackte (Fake?-)Leichen)

ca. 3.10-3.35, PRO 7:
Baskets[: Ein Clown namens Renoir] (Baskets: [1.1] Renoir; USA © 2016)
Sabina Sciubba: sBA (mit sD) [0:06 0:07] & sBH [0:18 0:19] & sD [0:19 (recht kurz)]

ca. 5.40-6.30, sixx:
Beauty and the Beast: Geister der Vergangenheit (Beauty and the Beast: [3.6] Chasing Ghosts; USA 2015)
Helena-Alexis Seymour: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)


----------



## Anonymos (21 Nov. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 22.(/23.) November 2022:

6.10-6.50, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Endspiel (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Böse Überraschungen (BRD © 2006)
Friederike Wagner: sexy [0:06]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:20(recht kurz) (0:24)]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Falsche Hoffnung (BRD © 2022)
Eva Maria Grein von Friedl: sexy [0:03]
Isabella Krieger: sBH [0:29/0:30]

11.25-12.05, ATV II:
Charmed[: Eine unbequeme Wahrheit] (Charmed: [3.1] An Inconvenient Truth; USA(/CAN) © 2021)
Sarah Jeffery: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]

13.40-14.30 (auch Mittwoch, 5.40-6.30), hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wasser des Lebens (BRD © 2019)
Inka Calvi: sBH [0:37(recht kurz) 0:38(/0:39) 0:40]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich - Morden im Norden: Fatale Begegnung (BRD © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Violetta Fazjija [= Violetta Schurawlow]: sBH [0:02 0:03 (0:09 [re. Hälfte])] & (mind.) OH- [0:21] (jew. als Leiche)

14.30-16.00 und 1.55-3.25, hr:
Baby frei Haus (BRD © 2009)
Inka Pabst: sBA [0:00-0:01 1:08?]
Karin Thaler: sBA [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:03-0:04]
Manon Straché: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)] & sD [(0:47) 0:48]
Zora Holt: ~"sB" [0:04 0:05 0:06/0:07 (0:16 [Foto])]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO (auf Poster od. ähnl.) [0:19] bzw. (s)BA [0:36]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (zumind. von hint.) [0:03/0:04]
[mehrere bzw. einige (schwangere) (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBA [0:00-0:01 1:08]

15.25-16.15 (auch Mittwoch, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Tod auf Rollen (Charlie's Angels: [1.12 {so IMDb} od. 1.13] Angels on Wheels; USA 1976)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:02 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:21 0:27]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [0:04]

15.45-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, 9.30-11.05), SRF 1:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Vatertag auf Rügen (BRD © 2021)
Paula Kober: sBH(-) [0:55 (recht kurz)]
Tanja Wedhorn: sD(-) [0:13/0:14 (0:21)] & OH(-) [0:26 (recht kurz)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Klassentreffen (Charmed: [6.17] Hyde School Reunion; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- (?) [0:02/0:03] & "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. sD & sNIP [0:06-0:08 0:09 0:10] & sBH (re. Hälfte; unter sCT ?) [0:11 (kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:12] & sD [0:13 (0:14)] & sD(-) (bei (teilw. nur etw.) sBH od. "sB" unter sCT) [0:15/0:16 0:17 0:18 0:31] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:31] & (viel) sD [0:31/0:32] & sD & sNIP [0:34(-)0:35 0:36 (0:37/0:38)]
Holly Marie Combs: "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]
Lesli Margherita: (mind.) sD-
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:00? 0:01? 0:02] & "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]

ca. 16.35-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.50-14.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexenjagd (Charmed: [2.2] Morality Bites; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP- (?) [0:00] & sexy [0:12] & sNIP- [0:39 0:40]

ca. 17.25-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Voll im Bild (Charmed: [2.3] The Painted World; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:02] & sexy [0:21/0:22] & sD(-) [0:31]
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:19/0:20 0:28 (0:33)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Spinne (Charmed: [6.18] Spin City; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:14] & sD(-) [0:16 (kurz)] & sNIP- [0:25 0:29]
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sD [0:07 0:08 (0:15/0:16 0:28 0:30)]
Kate Everard od. Scout Taylor-Compton: sD(-) [(0:23 0:29) 0:30 (0:31) 0:32 (0:37)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Eng ist gut (TWO and a half MEN: [5.9] Shoes, Hats, Pickle Jar Lids; USA 2007)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [(0:01-0:03) (0:06/)0:07 (0:08) 0:10 0:15 0:17-0:18]

18.20-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Fluch der Madame Inga (Married with Children: [6.19] Psychic Avengers; USA 1992)
Christina Applegate: sexy [bes. 0:09]

ca. 18.25-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.40-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Pakt mit dem Teufel (Charmed: [2.4] The Devil's Music; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:10 0:15 0:18 0:19 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:26 0:27 (0:30) 0:31 0:32 0:34 0:36]
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:37]

18.30-19.18, ORF III:
SOKO DONAU [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: Böser Zauber (BRD/ÖST © 2009)
Lilian Klebow: sBH [0:00/0:01] & sD(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:17] & (mind.) sD-

19.25-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Frauendieb (TWO and a half MEN: [5.10] Kinda Like Necrophilia; USA 2007)
Justine Eyre: sexy [0:18]

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Die robuste Roswita (BRD © 2018)
Anne Schäfer: OO bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) & sPO(-) [0:39(-)0:40] & sD (re.) [1:21 1:25]

ca. 20.15-22.10 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 0.25-2.15), kabel eins:
Kill The Boss (Horrible Bosses; USA 2011)
Jennifer Aniston: sD+ od. ~OH [(0:16) 0:17(-0:18)] & (etw.) sBH (auf Fotos auf Tablet) [0:24] & sBH [1:03/1:04] & sD [1:26]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. sBI [0:37] bzw. sexy [0:59]

20.15-22.00 (auch Mittwoch, 22.30-0.10), NITRO:
96 Hours (Taken; FRA(/...?) 2008)
(mind.)
Katie Cassidy: sexy [0:32 (kurz)]
Maggie Grace: sexy [1:10 1:11] & sBH- [1:21]
[unbekannt]: sBH [1:00] & sBH & sPO [1:09 1:10]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:44/0:45]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
tatort: Das Mädchen, das allein nach Hausʻ geht (BRD ©2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Bella Dayne: sD [0:20 0:22 (0:23) 0:24 0:45] & sBH (mit sD) [0:47-0:48 0:50-0:51 0:52] & sD [0:55]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Nord Nord Mord: Sievers und das mörderische Türkis (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Patrycia Ziolkowska [eigtl. Patrycja Ziółkowska]: sBA [0:11 0:33 0:34 1:11 1:12]

20.15-21.10 (auch Mittwoch, 12.50-13.45), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Höhere Gewalt, Teil 2 (ÖST od. BRD © [19]95)
Sonja Kirchberger: sD (li.) [ca. 0:12]

20.15-22.50 und 3.20-5.20, ATV:
Pacific Rim (USA(/CAN?) 2013)
Rinko Kikuchi: sD(-?) [ca. 0:41] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung bei Mr. Skin)

21.05-21.55 und 0.10-0.50, RTL UP:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Manipuliert (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [7.15] Manipulated; USA 2006)
Faina Vitebsky [= Faina Reinhardt]: sD & OH(-) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern)

21.45-22.10, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _ZWEI SÜßE BACKENHÖRNCHEN_ (BRD © 2022)
Shadi Hedayati: sBH [0:19 (0:22-)0:23]

22.00-22.50, NDR:
Helsinki-Syndrom: Samstag (Helsinki-syndrooma: [1.] Lauantai; FIN/BRD/FRA/BEL 2022)
Mari Rantasila (fast 60): OO- (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 22.10-0.35 und 2.20-4.20, kabel eins:
Tödliche Weihnachten (The Long Kiss Goodnight; USA 1996)
Geena Davis: OH(-) [0:03] (& sexy ? [0:49-0:51] & sWS (sNIP) ? [0:51 (kurz)]) & sexy [0:52 0:53 (0:54? 0:56?)] & PO (seitl.) [0:57] & sNIP- (?)
Melina Kanakaredes: sBH (mit sD) [0:06 (0:07) 0:08]

22.10-22.40, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _MARTIN, GIB DEN LÖFFEL AB _(BRD © 2022)
Birte Hanusrichter: sBH [0:21]

22.30-23.20, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: nur ehrliche liebe ist gute liebe (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) (& sexy ? [0:25]) & OO- (zumind. lO-) [0:27]
Carmen Birk: nPU {gemäß Bild} (wohl "nPU-Oops") & OH(-) [0:10 (sehr bzw. recht kurz)]
Ioana Iacob: sBH & (recht kurz) OO & PO [0:36]
Karolina Lodyga: sBH (überw. mit sD) [(0:02-)0:03 0:04 0:05]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sBH [0:06]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PO [0:48] (innerh. Vorschau)

22.40-23.30, zdf_neo:
Silent Witness: Unterton, Teil 1 (Silent Witness: [17.7] Undertone, Part 1; GB © 2014)
Jane McGrath: OO (als Leiche) [0:24]

22.55-23.35, mdr:
Klangor - Ein Mädchen verschwindet spurlos: Die Hoffnung bleibt (Klangor [Episode 5]; POL 2021)
Weronika Janosz: OO(-) (rO[-]) (auf Handybild)
[unbekannt]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Bild)

23.00-0.40, SWR:
Kiss Me Kosher (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Luise Wolfram: OH(-) (li.) [0:09 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:33-0:34] & sD [1:37 (= Absp.)]
Moran Rosenblatt: sBA (re. mit sD) [0:33 0:34]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy [0:33 0:34]

23.15-0.40, 3sat:
Rebecka Martinsson: Bis dein Zorn sich legt ([Åsa Larssons] Rebecka Martinsson: [1.5] Till dess din vrede upphör, Del 1 & [1.6] Till dess din vrede upphör, Del 2; SWE 2017)
Ida Engvoll: sNIP & OO [innerh. einer Szene in 2. Hälfte] & sNIP & sexy (Unterhose) [innerh. einer (anderen) Szene in 2. Hälfte] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.15-1.05, arte:
Ein Fressen für die Geier (Two Mules for Sister Sara / Dos mulas para la hermana Sara; USA/MEX © 1969)
Shirley MacLaine: NA(+?) [0:04] & sexy (rückenfr.) od. OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:06] & {gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen} sD
(nur Filmanfang und Abspann gesehen, aber eine weitere "Nacktszene" ist nicht bekannt)

23.20-0.10, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: rosen fallen vom himmel (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [0:33]
Carmen Birk: OH- [?] (ob. RÜ) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & PO [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Karolina Lodyga: sD(-) (re.; sehr kurz) & sNIP [?] (li.) [0:02]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sexy [0:05 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38 (sehr kurz)]
[neun Unbekannte]: PO & PU [0:44] & {mind. zwei} OO [0:45] & PU (& PO) bzw. PO(+) bzw. OO [0:46] & PU (& PO) bzw. OO [0:47] & {nur eine} OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:48 (recht kurz)]

23.25-1.20 und 3.55-5.52, SRF zwei:
Die Fremde in dir {oder (laut Sender): The Brave One - Die Fremde in Dir} (The Brave One; USA 2007)
Jodie Foster: sBH & OH & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) OO & PO [ca. 0:11] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.35-0.30, mdr:
Klangor - Ein Mädchen verschwindet spurlos: Ein verhängnisvoller Abend (Klangor [Episode 6]; POL 2021)
Paulina Gałązka: (mind.) sPO- & [od. erst in nächster Folge ?] OO(-) (rO[-]) (gemäß Bildern)

0.00-1.25, SRF 1:
LADY MACBETH - Based on LADY MACBETH OF MTSENSK by Nikolai Leskov (GB © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Florence Pugh: PO & (recht kurz) OO-- [?] (rO--) [0:03] & PO [0:09] & sexy [0:18] & OO- (rO-) (recht kurz) (bzw. OH-) [0:19(/0:20)] & OO (lO) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:23] & OH(-) (li.) [0:24] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:27 (recht kurz)] & PO [0:28 (recht kurz)] & PO- & OO- (rO-) [0:43 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]
Naomi Ackie: PO [0:15 (recht kurz)]

0.30-1.20, mdr:
Großstadtrevier: HOCHDOSIERT (BRD © 2020)
Elzemarieke de Vos: sNIP [0:44 (recht kurz)]

0.39-2.25, ORF 1:
Die Mitte der Welt - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Andreas Steinhöfel (BRD/ÖST [2015 od. 2016])
Ada Philine Stappenbeck: sBH (z.T. mit sD [li.]) [1:01/1:02] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:26]
Sabine Timoteo: OO(-) (lO(-); auf Foto) [0:12 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:31]
Svenja Jung: sBH(-) (im Spiegel) [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sUPS- (?) [0:12 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) [0:14] & sBI od. sBH & (sehr kurz) sPO(-) [0:56] & sBI od. sBH [0:57] & sBH [1:07] & (mind.) OO- & PO(-) [1:19]

0.53-1.41, ORF 2:
Charité: Götterdämmerung (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: OO [0:45]

2.40-3.25, zdf_neo:
_Zwei Münchner in Hamburg_: _ZUM HEIRATEN GEHÖREN ZWEI _(BRD(/ÖST) © 1989)
Uschi Glas: sBA [(0:30) 0:31]


----------



## Anonymos (22 Nov. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 23.(/24.) November 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zigeunerjunge (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21 (0:33 0:34)]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Spätes Glück (BRD © 2002)
Arzu Bazman: sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.; überw. mit sD) [0:07 (0:08 0:09) 0:10 0:21-0:22]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:03/0:04] & sPO(-) & OH+ [0:07] & sPO(-?) [0:09] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO & OO (bzw. OH(-) (re.)) [0:03(/0:04)] bzw. OO [0:03(/0:04) (0:07)] bzw. sBI [0:07] bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:09] bzw. sBI [(0:10?) 0:21]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Hör_⸍_ auf dein Herz! (BRD © 2006)
Maren Gilzer: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)
(nur Anfang und Ende dieser Folge gesehen)

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Stille Versprechen (BRD © 2006)
Arzu Bazman: sD(-) [0:38]
Walfriede Schmitt (60+): sexy (?) [0:05/0:06]

9.55-10.42, ORF 2: 
Kommissar Rex: Im Zeichen des Satans (ÖST/BRD © 1995)
Nadeshda Brennicke: (mind.) sD- [0:21] & OH- [0:24]

13.40-14.30 (auch Donnerstag, 12.10-13.00), rbb:
W A P O BODENSEE: Der Seemärling (BRD © 2018)
Daria von Loewenich: sBI (mit sD) [0:13]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.15-6.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Nutten, Nutten, Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [8.4] Hookers, Hookers, Hookers; USA 2010)
Katrina Nelson: sD(-) [0:19]

14.15-15.45, arte:
Rufmord (BRD © 2018)
Rosalie Thomass: PO & NA+ (bei sehr guter Bildqualität: PU-) [0:00] & NA+ (PO- ?) [0:15] & OO+ (PU ?) (auf Foto [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) [0:17] & OO(-?/+) (auf Zeitungsfoto [wahrsch. Fotomontage]) [0:41] & sNIP (re.) [0:47] & PO(-?) [1:08] (& OH- ? [1:18])
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:58]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Lottoschein ins Glück (BRD © 2003)
Mariele Millowitsch: sD [0:33 0:34 0:50(recht kurz)] & sBA(-) [0:53]
Marie-Lou Sellem: sBA [0:53]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Grenzen verschwimmen (House M.D.: [5.22] House Divided; USA 2009)
Becky O'Donohue: sBH [0:31-0:33 0:34]
Jamie Sorrentini: sBH (& sPO-) bzw. [ein(ig)e bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [0:10-0:11 0:30 0:31-0:33 0:33/0:34]
[unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) [0:11]

15.25-16.15 (auch Donnerstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Killer mit der Katze (Charlie's Angels: [1.13 {so IMDb} od. 1.14] Angel Trap; USA © 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(0:26) 0:27 0:33 0:34 0:38]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI(-) [0:25]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03]

15.55-17.30 (auch Donnerstag, 8.40-10.15), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wiedersehen in Rose Abbey (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}
Anja Boche [= Anja Gräfenstein]: sD [0:07 0:16]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Auf der Flucht (Hawaii Five-0: [2.1] Ha'i'ole; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Grace Park: sBI [0:00(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:05(= Vorsp.)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:26]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.45-14.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Einfach Unwiderstehlich {so} (Charmed: [2.5] She's a Man, Baby, a Man!; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: (sD &) sNIP [0:00-0:01] & sNIP [0:02 0:08-0:10] & sD [(0:25) 0:29 (0:31-0:32) 0:35 0:36 (0:37 0:38)] & (mind.) sD- & sNIP-
Heidi Mark: sD [0:10/0:11 0:12 0:20 (0:32 0:33) 0:36 0:37]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:22 0:24 0:25 0:31) 0:35 0:36 (0:40)] & (mind.) sD-
Shannen Doherty: sNIP bzw. sNIP- [0:04/0:05 0:06 0:10 0:12 0:13?] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39 0:40] & (mind.) sD-

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Tribunal (Charmed: [6.19] Crimes & Witch Demeanors; USA 2004)
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [(0:00) 0:01] & sNIP- [0:09]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Auserwählte (Charmed: [2.6] That Old Black Magic; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) (0:16) 0:17 0:18 0:36] & sexy [0:38]
Brigid Brannagh: sD [0:02/0:03 (0:14-0:15) 0:20 0:21 (0:25) 0:26 0:30 (0:36 0:37 0:38)]
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [0:40 0:41]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.) sD- [0:14 (kurz)] & sexy [0:41]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Magische Männer (Charmed: [6.20] A Wrong Day's Journey Into Right; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:01 (0:02) 0:05/0:06 (0:12?) 0:16-0:17 (0:19 0:23-0:24 0:25)] & (sNIP bzw.) sD(-) & sNIP- [(0:26/)0:27] & sD(-) od. sD [0:35]
Jennifer O'Dell: (mind.) sD- [0:14 0:15]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03] & sNIP [0:08/0:09 (0:10)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sD(-) bzw. sexy

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Elefantenpille (TWO and a half MEN: [5.12] A Little Clammy and None Too Fresh; USA 2008)
Cerina Vincent: sD [0:00 (0:19/0:20)]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.40-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Akasha-Rollen (Charmed: [2.7] They're Everywhere; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:07] & sexy [0:10] & sNIP [0:11] & sexy [(0:12) 0:13 0:14 0:15] & sNIP [0:20] & sexy [0:22 0:23] & sNIP [0:24] & sexy [0:25 0:26 0:28 0:29] & sNIP [0:29 0:30 0:31] & sexy [0:32 (0:33 0:35) 0:36-0:37 (0:38)]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:02 0:03] & sD [(0:06) 0:07] & sNIP- bzw. sNIP [(0:15) 0:16-0:17 0:26-0:28 0:29]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 14.50-15.10), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Bud zwischen zwei Frauen (Married with Children: [6.21] Teacher Pets; USA 1992)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:03]

18.50-19.10 (auch Donnerstag, 15.10-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Modellkarriere ade (Married with Children: [6.22] The Goodbye Girl; USA 1992)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:05 0:07 (0:08 0:09)]
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:22 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.05, kabel eins:
Æon Flux (USA 2005)
(mind.)
Charlize Theron: sD+ [0:11] & OH(-) bzw. (sehr kurz) (mind.) OO- [(0:34-)0:35] & sexy

20.15-22.30 und 0.10-2.30, NITRO:
The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung [= The Rock - Entscheidung auf Alcatraz {DVD-Titel}] (The Rock; USA 1996)
Vanessa Marcil: sBH [ca. 0:26] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-20.40 und 0.00-0.25, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Der alte Alan (TWO and a half MEN: [4.9] Corey's Been Dead for an Hour; USA 2006)
Danielle Bisutti: sD [0:03 0:04]
Izabel Goulart: sD(-) od. sD [0:19]
Melanie Lynskey: sD [(0:08) 0:11/0:12]

20.15-21.46, 3sat:
Vier (BRD/ÖST © 2021)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Julia Franz Richter: sexy (Unterhose) [0:01] (& OH- ? [0:07]) & sexy (Unterhose) [1:02-1:03] & sexy [1:26]

20.15-21.49, ORF 2:
NIMM DU IHN (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
(Karolina Lodyga: OH- ? [1:13])
[unbekannt]: OO(-) (rO(-); auf Foto) [0:44]

ca. 20.40-21.00 und 0.25-0.45, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Leck nicht an deiner Haarbürste (TWO and a half MEN: [4.10] Kissing Abraham Lincoln; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:00] & sD [0:06]
Carrie Stevens: sD [0:20]
Katherine LaNasa: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:02 (kurz)] & ~OH(-) bzw. sBI [0:08-0:09] & sBH (mit sD) [0:17]

21.46-23.15, 3sat:
Sugarlove (BRD © 2021)
Barbara Auer (60+): OO [0:03-0:04 0:05]
Cosima Henman: (sNIP ? (re.) (auf Foto) [0:14] &) OO [0:25 0:26 0:27(recht kurz)] & sexy [0:31] & sNIP(-?) [0:32 (recht kurz)] & OO+ (& (recht kurz) PO) [0:32(-)0:33] & OO [0:34] & sexy [0:36 0:39 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:49 0:55?(recht kurz)] & OO (auf Handybild) [0:58] & sD(-) od. sD [0:59 (sehr kurz)] & OO (auf Handybild) [1:05 (recht kurz)] & OO & (recht kurz) sPO (li. Hälfte) [1:13] & OH+ [1:14] & OO(-?) (rO[-?]) [1:15 (sehr kurz)] & OO [1:16 1:17-1:18 1:19] (& OH- ? [1:20/1:21]) & OO (auf Handybild) [1:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (auf Foto) [0:13 0:14] bzw. sexy (auf Foto) [0:14] bzw. sexy od. ... (auf Foto) [0:14 1:16]

22.00-23.30 und 2.35-4.05, SWR:
tatort: Der Wüstensohn (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katarina Benesch: OO [1:04 1:11(rO) 1:12 1:13(kurz)]
Morgane Ferru: (mind.?) sD- (unter sCT-) [1:04]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH od. sBI (auf Zeitungsfoto) [1:27]

ca. 22.05-0.25 und 2.30-4.20, kabel eins:
Sucker Punch (USA/CAN 2011)
Abbie Cornish: sexy [ca. 0:15 0:34] & sUPS od. sexy ? [ca. 1:17]
Carla Gugino: sD [(vermutl.) ca. 0:53]
Emily Browning: (vermutl.) sUPS od. sexy [ca. 0:26] & sexy [ca. 0:53 1:12]
Jamie Chung: sexy [ca. 0:15 0:34] & sD(-?) [ca. 0:53]
Jena Malone: sexy
Vanessa Hudgens sexy [ca. 0:15 0:34 1:02]
[... Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
vermutl. zeigen auch noch andere sD oder zumind. sD[-])

22.10-22.50, mdr:
Klangor[: Neue Spuren {laut mdr}] (Klangor [Episode 7]; POL 2021)
Paulina Gałązka: sBH (mit sD+) & OO(-) (rO[-]) & {andere Szene} PO & (mind.) OO- (rO-) (gemäß Bildern)

22.50-23.40, mdr:
Klangor[: Wahrheit um jeden Preis {laut mdr}] (Klangor [Episode 8]; POL 2021)
Aleksandra Popławska: OO & PO- (gemäß Bildern)

23.10-0.50, arte:
Ema {oder: Ema - Sie spielt mit dem Feuer} (Ema; Chile 2019)
Antonia Giesen: ... ? [ca. 1:00]
Giannina Fruttero: ... ? [ca. 1:00] & OO(+?)
Josefina Fiebelkorn: sBH (& ... ?) [ca. 1:00]
Mariana Di Girolamo [eigtl. Girólamo]: sPO- [ca. 0:04] & OO [ca. 1:00] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 1:05] & OO & ... & sexy
Paola Giannini: OO [(u.a.) ca. 1:00] & OH & ...
Paula Hofmann: OO ? [ca. 1:00]
Paula Luchsinger: OO [(u.a.) ca. 1:00]
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin [arg mangelhaft])

23.15-23.40, NDR:
_Jennifer_ - SEHNSUCHT NACH WAS BESSERES: _Comfort Lingerie_ (BRD © 2017)
Doris Kunstmann (70+): (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sD (li.) [0:25]
Laura Lo Zito: sD [0:20 0:21 0:25]
Nadine Hahl: sBH (mit sD) [0:19 0:20 0:21]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:19 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) unter sCT [0:20]

23.15-0.42, 3sat:
Rebecka Martinsson: Denn die Gier wird euch verderben ([Åsa Larssons] Rebecka Martinsson: [1.7] Till offer åt Molok, Del 1 & [1.8] Till offer åt Molok, Del 2; SWE 2017)
Ida Engvoll: (seitl.) PO- [in 1. Hälfte] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

23.34-1.04, ORF 2:
Der Chinese, Teil 1 (Kinesen; BRD/ÖST/SWE © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Suzanne von Borsody: OO(-) (auf Monitor) [1:08]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (lO) & (seitl.) PO [0:01 (sehr kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:21 (sehr kurz)]

23.35-1.05 und 4.10-5.35, SRF zwei:
Bushwick (USA 2017)
Angelic Zambrana: sBH [ca. 0:47] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.50-1.35, Tele 5:
Cabin Fever: The New Outbreak {Vorsp.} = Cabin Fever {Absp.} (Cabin Fever; USA © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gage Golightly: sexy (& (recht kurz) sPO- ?) [0:14] & (sexy ? bzw.) (mind.) sD- [(0:15-)0:16] (von Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)
Nadine Crocker: OO [0:14/0:15] & sBH & OO & PO [1:07] & OH(-) (re.) [1:11] & OH- [1:12] & OO (rO) [1:13 1:14(kurz)] & NA [1:14] & NA+ [1:16-1:17]

0.15-2.15, BR:
Der Himmel über Berlin (Les ailes du désir; BRD/FRA © 1987 [Digitalisierung, Restaurierung & Remastering © 2017] (& © 2020))
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}
Solveig Dommartin: sexy [(0:24) 0:25 0:26-0:27 (0:29-)0:30 0:31 0:32/0:33] & OO- (lO-) & (kurz) PO- [0:34] & sexy [(1:08?) 1:11 1:12-1:13 1:14 1:15 1:58 1:59]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [1:10]

0.15-1.15 und 4.30-5.25, SRF 1:
Outlander {oder (laut SRF): Outlander - Die Highland-Saga}: Die Stunde des Wolfes (Outlander: [6.4] Hour of the Wolf; USA 2022)
Morgan Holmstrom: NA+ (PO- ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen)

1.42-2.28 (auch Donnerstag, 4.09-4.54), ORF 1:
Claws: Titus (Claws: [1.4] Fallout; USA 2017)
Carrie Preston: sBH ?
Gina Torres: sPO(-) (unter sCT) od. sBH ?
(Herkunft der Bilder unsicher;
aus der Folge davor ist nur eine Kussszene bekannt, in der niemand sexy ist)

1.50-3.25, WDR:
Härte (BRD © 2015)
Agnes Herrlein: OO [0:13]
Ivana Vukovic (?): sD (li.) [(0:20-0:21) 0:22]
Katy Karrenbauer (50+): sBH & OO [0:06] & OO [0:07] & OO & PO(-) [0:08] & PO(-) [0:08/0:09] & sD(-) & {andere Szene} OO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) {wohl nicht PU} [0:09] & sD [0:10]
Luise Heyer: sBI [0:24 0:25] & PU & PO [0:31(-)0:32] & sD & Oops (li.) (bzw. sD(-) & sCT- (?) & (kurz) sUPS) [0:33(-0:34)] & sPO(-) & sD(-) [0:35] & sD & {andere Szene} sPO [0:36] & PU & PO [0:37] & sexy [0:38] & sUPS [0:44] & sexy [0:47] & sD [0:52-0:53] & sCT(-) (re.) & sD bzw. sD(-) (& (kurz) sUPS) [0:56-0:58 (0:57:5X sUPS)] & ("sB-" mit) sD [0:59] & "sB" (mit sD) [1:00] & sPO [1:07] & OH- (?) & {andere Szene} ("sB-" mit) sD [1:17]
Marion Erdmann: sexy [0:36] & sD [0:38] (jeweils auf großem Foto)
Sascia Haj: PU [0:59] & sBH [1:01(-)1:02]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:23 1:24/1:25]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PU (bzw. PO bzw. PO mit nPU) (auf Fotos) [0:58]

2.10-2.35, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 3, Folge 8 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2019)
Judith Richter: (mind.) sD- [0:05 (recht kurz)]

3.10-3.52, ORF 1:
Lethal Weapon: Schräge Vögel (Lethal Weapon: [2.7] Birdwatching; USA 2017)
Sarati [= Sarah Ashley Toups]: sBI (mit sD) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. im Laufe der Nacht oder morgen früh]


----------



## Anonymos (24 Nov. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 24.(/25.) November 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.20-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Optimisten (BRD © 2012)
Alexandra von Schwerin: sD [0:30 (recht kurz)]
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:40]

7.00-7.30, zdf_neo:
*START* THE FCK *UP*: *S01E01 *HELLO WORLD (BRD © 2021)
Karen Dahmen: sexy [0:15]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
*START* THE FCK *UP*: *S01E02 *COCKPIT (BRD © 2021)
Joyce Ilg: sexy [?] (auf Fotos) [0:19/0:20]
(0:23 nix)

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Morgen ist ein neuer Tag (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD [0:04 0:05(kurz) 0:06 (0:07) 0:08 0:09]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Flucht (BRD © 2022)
Mira Mazumdar: sexy [0:05] & OH- od. sexy [0:21]

9.56-10.43, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Der Duft des Todes (ÖST/BRD © 1995)
Daniela Gaets: OH- [0:01] & OH(-) [0:02] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:03]
Gabriela Benesch: OH(+?) [0:13 0:25]

11.25-12.10, ATV II:
Charmed[: Triage] (Charmed: [3.3] Triage; USA(/CAN) © 2021)
Sarah Jeffery: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:23]

[...]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Walpurgisnacht - Die Mädchen und der Tod, Teil 1 (BRD(/CZE) © 2019)
Barbora Mudrová (?): OH- [1:01] & sBI [1:03 1:04(Bik.-Obertl.) 1:05 1:06]
Farina Flebbe: OH [1:01] & sBA [1:03 1:04 1:05 1:06]
Jane Fonda: sexy (auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:38]
Lisa Tomaschewsky: sBI [1:03 1:04(Bik.-Obertl.) 1:05 1:06]
Tara Fischer: sBA (auf Foto(s)) [0:24 0:45] & PU (als Leiche) [0:48 0:49 0:50]
Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle: sexy [0:05] & sPO- & sBA (sNIP) [0:59/1:00] & sBH [1:01 (1:02)] & sBA [1:03 (1:04) 1:05 1:06] & sUPS- (als Leiche) [1:14 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster) [0:36] bzw. sexy (auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:38]

21.00-23.35 und 2.25-4.40, ServusTV:
The mysterious yearning secretive sad lonely troubled confused loving musical gifted intelligent beautiful tender sensitive haunted passionate {Adjektive jew. nur kurz sichtbar} talented Mr. Ripley - Der talentierte Mr. Ripley (The talented Mr. Ripley = The mysterious yearning secretive [...] talented Mr. Ripley; USA 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gwyneth Paltrow: sBI [0:11 0:12-0:13 (0:39)] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:40] (von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (s)BA (bzw. sBI) [0:12-0:13]

21.45-23.15, 3sat:
Walpurgisnacht - Die Mädchen und der Tod, Teil 2 (BRD(/CZE) © 2019)
Farina Flebbe: sBH & OH & (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) bzw. sBI (& (sehr kurz) "nPU-NA" od. nPU-) [0:21-0:23] & sBI (auf Fotos) [0:46] & sBA [0:50 (recht kurz)] & sBI (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:54 0:55 (jew. recht kurz) (0:57)]
Lisa Tomaschewsky od. eher Bodydouble: nPU- (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:11 0:13] & PU [0:13 0:14 0:15] & nPU- (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:44] (jew. als Leiche)
Tara Fischer: PU (als Leiche) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle: sBA [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt (Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkles Bodydouble)]: PU (als Leiche) [0:13]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster) [0:21 0:22 0:23 0:26 (0:46 0:47)]
[zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: OO bzw. (mind.) OO- (auf Fotos) [0:26 0:27 (0:45 0:46 0:47)]

22.15-23.55, VOX:
Men in Black II (USA 2002)
Lara Flynn Boyle: sBH [ca. 0:05 0:34] & sD
Paige Brooks: "sB" (mit sD) [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.20-22.50, one:
Klassentreffen [- Die Serie], Folge 3: “Marion” (BRD © 2019)
Elena Uhlig: sD [0:01 0:02 0:03 (0:08) 0:09 (0:11 [kurz]) 0:15-0:16 0:17]
[... Unbekannte]: sexy [0:10]

22.40-0.10, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Liebeswahn (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Fanny Staffa: OH- (& (recht kurz) NA ?) [0:12]

22.50-23.15, one:
Klassentreffen [- Die Serie], Folge 4: “Sandra” (BRD © 2019)
Anna Schudt: sD(-) [0:01]
Elena Uhlig: sD [0:00-0:26 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

23.15-0.45, 3sat:
Ein Kommissar kehrt zurück (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH [0:33]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

23.15-23.45, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Hölle (BRD © 2018)
Josephine Ehlert: sBH [0:01] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:21]

23.30-1.00, WDR:
Das schönste Paar (BRD © 2018)
Jasna Fritzi Bauer: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:08 1:09-1:11]
Luise Heyer: OO+ bzw. (kurz) PU bzw. OO & sBI [0:00-0:02] & NA [0:07] & PU (& PO[-]) [0:08-0:10] & sBH [0:17(-)0:18] & PU [0:24] & sNIP(-?) [0:43 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:45]

23.45-0.15, BR:
SERVUS BABY: Manisch (BRD © 2018)
Genija Rykova: (sexy ? [0:07/0:08] &) (mind.?) sD- (li.) [0:14]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Plakat) [0:16]

23.45-1.25 und 4.05-5.38, SRF zwei:
[Der verbotene Schlüssel] _oder_ [The Skeleton Key] ? {(zumind. am Filmanfang) keine Titeleinblendung (jedenfalls bei dt. Sendern)} (The Skeleton Key; USA/BRD 2005)
Joy Bryant: sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:10]
Kate Hudson: OH & {andere Szene} sexy (Slip) [0:23] & sNIP [0:25] (& sWS- ? [0:26]) & sexy (Slip) [0:40] & sD [(0:53) 0:56] & sNIP [0:58]

2.45-4.25, ZDF:
Trackers - Rote Spur [Teil 2 = Folge 3 & Folge 4] (Trackers [Episode 3 & Episode 4]; Südafr.(/...?) 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Rolanda Marais: sBH & OO [0:51] & NA [0:57]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy od. ~"sB" [0:38 0:41] bzw. sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:38 0:41] bzw. sD [0:42 {andere:} 0:50(kurz)]

2.50-4.20 (auch Freitag, 6.45-8.15), one:
Zurück aufs Eis (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Inka Friedrich: sD [(0:12) 0:13] & NA [0:35 1:01]

3.20-3.40, rbb:
КИЛИМ - Der Teppich (КИЛИМ [= Kylym]; UKR 2019)
Даша Творонович [= Daša Tvoronovyč] = Dascha Tworonowitsch: sD [0:04 (0:05)] & sBA (mit sD) [0:09]
Наталія Вальда [= Natalija Val’da] = Natalija Walda: sBH (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]

5.10-5.55, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Bussi für den Mörder (BRD 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:03]
Feo Aladag: (mind.) sD- [0:40 (recht kurz)]
Inka Calvi: (sexy bzw.) OO [(0:01/)0:02] & sexy (?) [0:10 (0:11 0:12[kurz])] & OO (in Video) [0:20 (jew. Standbild: ) 0:21 0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:22]


----------



## Anonymos (24 Nov. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 25.(/26.) November 2022:

5.55-6.45 und 10.40-11.30, one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Der Terminator aus Ulan Bator (BRD © 2011)
Charlotte Brand (?): sBH [0:00 0:01]
Nadine Arents: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:12-0:14]

7.05-7.35, zdf_neo:
*START* THE FCK *UP*:* S01E03 *CODE RED (BRD © 2021)
Lena Meckel: sD [0:15(-0:16) 0:17-0:19] & sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:25]
Olga von Luckwald: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:17-0:19] & (mind.) sD- (auf Foto) [0:25]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eigene Wege (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:27]
Claudia Geisler: sexy [0:10]
Jessica Richter: sNIP [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD (re.) & sNIP [0:09]

9.10-10.45, SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Hochzeit in Hardingsholm (BRD © 2008)
Alissa Jung: sexy (Unterhose) [0:57 0:58]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zu zweit allein (BRD © 2006)
Anouschka Renzi: (mind.) sD- (re.) & sNIP [?] (li.) [0:03]
Arzu Bazman: sD(-) (re.) [0:41 (sehr kurz)]
Cheryl Shepard: sD (li.) [0:10]

9.50-10.40 (auch Samstag, 16.45-17.30), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Pleite eines Gauners (Charlie's Angels: [1.14 {so IMDb} od. 1.15] The Big Tap-Out; USA 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(mind.) 0:32]
Grayce Spence od. [unbekannt]: sD [(0:25) 0:28 0:29 (0:34)]

ca. 11.35-12.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Freundin Carla ([scrubs]: [[3.17]] My Moment of Un-Truth; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:11 0:19(= Absp.)]

ca. 12.05-12.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Freund Turk ([scrubs]: [[3.18]] His Story II; USA © 2004)
Aloma Wright: sD(-) (li.) [0:02(kurz) 0:19(= Absp.)]
Bellamy Young: sexy (?) [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH- [0:17/0:18]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:00]

12.10-13.00, rbb:
W A P O BODENSEE: Blutsbrüder (BRD © 2018)
Fiona Coors: sD(-) [0:33]
Sofie Eifertinger: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:04-0:06]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03]

ca. 12.30-12.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine kniffligste Entscheidung ([scrubs]: [[3.19]] My Choosiest Choice of All; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00/0:01]
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00]
Tara Reid: sD [0:02] & sD(-) [(0:06 [kurz]) 0:10]

12.30-13.00, Comedy Central:
modern family: Sonnenfinsternis (modern family: [9.1] Lake Life; USA © 2017)
Julie Bowen (bzw. Stuntdouble Sierra Hoyle ?): sBA [0:13(-)0:14]
Sofia Vergara: sD [0:14]

12.50-13.40 und 3.40-4.30, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich - Alles Klara: Der Tod steht ihr besser (BRD © 2012)
Maren Scheel: sD [0:10/0:11 0:12-0:13 0:14-0:16 0:19 0:38-0:40 0:43-0:44]
[unbekannt ("Marie Gäbler" als Leiche)]: OH(-) [0:16 (0:17)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sPO (auf Ansichtskarte) [0:18 0:20]

12.50-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Gute Und Böse {so} Welt, Teil 1 (Charmed: [6.22] It's a Bad, Bad, Bad, Bad World, Part 1; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Rose McGowan: sD & sNIP [0:00] & sD [0:05 (0:20 0:27)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO- [0:28] bzw. sPO(-) [0:29 0:30]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy [0:28 0:30 (0:31)]

ca. 12.55-13.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wahren Gefühle ([scrubs]: [[3.20]] My Fault; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sD [0:03 0:04 0:19(= Absp.)]

ca. 13.25-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Rückzieher ([scrubs]: [[3.21]] My Self-Examination; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12] & sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16]
Tara Reid: sD [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:14 0:15]

14.30-16.00 (auch Samstag, 10.50-12.20), hr:
EIN SOMMER AUF Sylt (BRD © 2010)
Christine Neubauer: sD [(0:00) 0:01 0:02(kurz) 0:03 0:14 0:19] & OH(-) & (recht kurz) sD(-) od. sD [0:20] & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:21] & sD [(0:26-)0:27(-)0:28] & (OH- bzw.) OH(-) [(0:30-)0:31] & sD [(0:48) 1:17/1:18 (1:20 1:21(kurz) 1:24/1:25 1:25/1:26)] & (mind.) sD-

14.50-15.10, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Mit Bedienung (Married with Children: [6.23] The Gas Station Show; USA 1992)
Anna Keller: sBI [0:21]
Heather Elizabeth Parkhurst: sBI [0:21]
Jane Frances: sBI [0:21]
Peggy Trentini: sBI [0:21]

15.25-16.15 (auch Samstag, 17.30-18.20), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Doppelgänger (Charlie's Angels: [1.15 {so IMDb} od. 1.16] Angels on a String; USA 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(0:30) 0:31]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:13 0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) [0:13] bzw. sexy [0:46]

15.55-17.30, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Rasmus & Johanna_ (BRD 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julie Engelbrecht: OO [0:34(rO) 0:35(lO) (jew. kurz)] & OO (kurz) & sBH [0:36]

16.10-16.55, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Hindernisse (BRD © 2021)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sD(-) [0:41 0:45 0:46(recht kurz)]

16.25-17.20, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Einzelkämpfer (Hawaii Five-0: [2.3] Kame'e; USA 2011)
Grace Park: sBI [0:01 (= Vorsp.; 2x kurz)]
Serena Karnagy: sBI (mit sD) [0:00-0:01]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauerarbeiter (TWO and a half MEN: [5.15] Rough Night in Hump Junction; USA 2008)
Andrea Bogart: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02 0:03]

17.20-17.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Gekühlte Schmetterlinge (TWO and a half MEN: [5.16] Look at Me, Mommy, I'm Pretty; USA 2008)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:00-0:03 0:04 0:05-0:06]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blinder Zorn (Charmed: [7.1] A Call to Arms; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05 (0:06)] & sD(-) [0:18 0:26 0:31] & sexy [0:37]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:33]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:32]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Leiche zur Hochzeit (TWO and a half MEN: [5.17] Fish in a Drawer; USA 2008)
Jacqueline Lord: sD(-) [0:14]
Jamie Rose: sD [0:08 0:09 0:10 (0:13-)0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18 (0:19)]
Jenny McCarthy: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt]: sD [0:02/0:03]

18.20-18.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Reise nach England, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [6.25] England Show II: Wastin' the Company's Money; USA 1992)
[unbekannt]: sexy od. "sB" [0:19]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:18/0:19]

18.50-19.10, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Reise nach England, Teil 3 (Married with Children: [6.26] England Show III: We're Spending as Fast as We Can; USA 1992)
Amanda Bearse: sexy [0:07-0:08]
[unbekannt (1)]: "sB" [0:01 0:07-0:08]
[unbekannt (2)]: "sB" [0:01]

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Schwing die Hufen Blondie! (BRD o.J. [2015 od. 2016])
Jessica Ginkel: sD [0:15 (0:16)]
Sina-Valeska Jung: OH [0:18]

20.15-22.10, zdf_neo:
Van Helsing (USA/CZE 2004)
(mind.)
Elena Anaya: sD [ca. 1:21]
Kate Beckinsale: sD [ca. 1:24]
Josie Maran: "sB" od. sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:32]
Silvia Colloca: sD [ca. 0:35]
(und jede Menge Fake)
(jeweils gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.50, ATV:
P.S. Ich liebe Dich (P.S. I Love You; USA © 2007)
Gina Gershon: (mind.) sD- [0:32] & sNIP [0:45/0:46]
Hilary Swank: sBH [0:04-0:06 0:07-0:08 (0:09) 0:10] & sexy [0:21 0:43 0:44] & sD [0:56 0:57(-0:58)] (& vlt. OH(-?) [1:17 (kurz)]) & sBH- (mittl. Tl.) [1:35]

20.15-23.05 und 23.05-1.40, PULS 4:
Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes, Teil 1 (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 1 = The Deathly Hallows; GB/USA 2010)
Bonnie Wright: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)
(Emma Watson: Fake-"OH" ("CGI naked") [ca. 1:41] [laut Mr. Skin])

21.00-22.40, one:
Zwei im falschen Film (BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Josefine Voss: OO [0:25 (recht kurz)]
Laura Tonke: OH- (vlt. NA) [0:43] & OO(+) (& (kurz) PO) [0:44-0:46] & PU [0:47] & PU & PO [0:48] & PO & OO [0:49] & OO(-) [1:35 (recht kurz)] & sCT- (li.) [1:39]
[unbekannt]: OO (zumind. lO) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
[(zumind.) eine Unbekannte]: ... ? (im Wasser) [0:42 0:43]

21.45-23.30, arte:
Das unsichtbare Mädchen (BRD © 2012)
(mind.)
Anja Schiffel: sexy (Slip) [0:28-0:29]
Elisa Schlott: sexy [1:18 (1:19)] & OO(+) (als Leiche) [1:31/1:32]
Karolina Lodyga: OO(-) [0:59]
Silke Bodenbender: sBH [0:06] & PO (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:44(Foto) 1:00] & sexy (Slip) [1:01]
Victoria Sordo: sD(-) [0:20]
[unbekannt ("Melanie")]: OO (auf drei Handybildern) [0:17]

22.15-0.35 und 3.55-5.40, Tele 5:
Blade Runner (USA/Hongk./GB 1982)
{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung (der arte-Version):}
Daryl Hannah: sexy (?) [0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38]
Joanna Cassidy: ... [0:50-0:51] & OO bzw. "sB" (z.T. unter sCT) [0:52-0:53] & (teilw. Stuntdouble ?) "sB" (unter sCT) (& sPO-) [(0:54) 0:55-0:56]
(inwieweit die Tele5-Version ("Final Cut") abweicht, ist nicht bekannt)

22.50-0.40 (auch Samstag, 0.20-2.05), ATV:
Passwort: Swordfish {wenn wie RTL-Version; oder (wie bei SAT.1-Version): Swordfish.} (Swordfish.; USA/AUS 2001)
Debbie Entin: OH(-) [0:33]
Drea de Matteo: (sexy ? [0:14] &) sBH (mit sD(-); als Leiche) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
Halle Berry: OO [0:36 (2x recht kurz)] & sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:44/0:45 0:46]
Laura Lane: OH & (mind.) sPO- [0:33]
Natalia Sokolova: OH+ & sPO [0:33]

23.15-23.40, RTL UP:
Nikola: "Katz und Maus" (BRD o.J. [1999?])
Jenny Elvers: (vlt. OH- [0:00] &) sexy [0:01-0:02 0:03 0:07 0:08] & PO- [0:21]
Mariele Millowitsch: OH(-) [0:00 0:06]

ca. 23.20-1.30, PRO 7:
From Dusk Till Dawn (USA © 1995)
{Daten der ZDF-Version:}
Juliette Lewis: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:25-0:26] & sexy [0:37/0:38] & sNIP bzw. sNIP- [(mind.) 1:08 1:10 1:11/1:12 1:21 1:23 1:30 1:33]
Salma Hayek: "sB" od. sBI (teilw. mit sD) (& sPO) [0:51-0:56 0:59 1:00(-1:01)]
[mehrere "Bar Dancers" (Annette Harper, Houston Leigh (?), Jacque Lawson (?), Janie Liszewski, Janine Jordae, Madison Clark, María Díaz, Michelle Berube, Neena Bidasha, Rosalia Hayakawa, Tia Texada, Ungela Brockman u./od. Veena Bidasha)]: OO bzw. "sB" (& teilw. sPO) [0:44(-0:45) 0:46-0:48] & {nur ein(ig)e} "sB" [0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52-0:53] & {nur eine} OO- [0:54-0:55] & {nur ein(ig)e} "sB" [0:55 0:56/0:57] & {nur eine} OO [0:57] & {jew. nur einige} "sB" [0:58 0:59-1:00] & OO bzw. "sB" [1:02/1:03] (mit größerem Aufwand sicherlich zum Teil identifizierbar ...)

23.25-1.05 und 3.40-5.15, SRF zwei:
Snakes on a Plane (USA/CAN/BRD 2006)
Crystal Lowe: sD(-) (re.) [0:09]
Lisa Marie Caruk: sexy [1:32]
Samantha McLeod: OO [0:27/0:28 0:29] & OH [0:41]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:04]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00/0:01]
(oder - wie bei Tele5-Version (mit etwas längerem Filmanfang als bei RTL(-ZWEI)-Version) - teilw. 1 Min. später)

23.40-0.15, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: “Der Pornofilm” (BRD o.J. [2000 od. 2001])
(Antje Lewald: sexy ? [0:21])
[unbekannt (1)]: (OO-- (lO--) ? (kurz) &) PO [0:03] & PO(-) [0:04]
[unbekannt (2)]: PO [0:03]

23.50-2.15, zdf_neo:
Scarface [= Scarface - Toni, das Narbengesicht] (Scarface; USA 1983)
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio: sD od. sD(-) [1:16 1:17] & sD(+?) (li.) [2:13 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) od. Oops [2:18 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
Michelle Pfeiffer: sBA [(1:05-)1:06 (1:07)] & sD od. sD(-) [1:40 1:41] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
(Sue Bowsers Nacktszene fehlt)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

23.55-1.55, SRF 1:
Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt (Alien; GB/USA 1979)
Sigourney Weaver: (s)PO- & sNIP [ca. 1:45f.] & OH(-?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Veronica Cartwright: OH(-?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

0.35-2.20 (auch Samstag, 2.20-4.00), Tele 5:
Bound - Gefesselt {wenn wie SAT.1-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Bound} (Bound; USA © 1996)
Gina Gershon: sexy [0:08] & (OO- (lO-) bzw.) OO (lO) [(0:18- )0:19] & sD(-/+?) [0:20] & sNIP [(mind.) (0:24) 0:30 (0:39) 0:43 (0:53 1:18 1:19) 1:35]
Jennifer Tilly: sD [(0:08/0:09) 0:10(-)0:11 0:12-0:13 0:14 (0:16) 0:17] & PO bzw. OO (rO) [0:18-0:19] & OH (od. ~sD) [0:20-0:21] & sD [(mind.) (0:34-0:35) 0:41 (0:49 0:54) 1:01 1:02 (1:08 1:12/1:13 1:24) 1:25 (1:37/1:38)] & (mind.) sD-

0.40-2.30 (auch Samstag, 2.05-3.45), ATV:
Blade Trinity {oder: Blade[:] Trinity} (USA 2004)
Jessica Biel: sexy [ca. 0:43-0:50(mit Unterbrechungen) 0:54-0:56] & NA+ [0:56/0:57]

0.49-2.04 (auch Samstag, 3.38-4.54), ORF 1:
Der Spion und sein Bruder (Grimsby = The Brothers Grimsby; GB/USA 2016)
(mind.)
Annabelle Wallis: sBH & sPO(-) [ca. 0:46]
Gabourey Sidibe: sBH [ca. 0:46]
Rebel Wilson od. eher Bodydouble: (sBH (od. OO-) ? &) PO [ca. 1:07] (Widersprüchliches bei Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt (Gabourey Sidibes Bodydouble)]: nPU [ca. 0:46]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.05-2.45, RTL ZWEI:
Momentum (Südafr./USA 2015)
Jenna Saras: PO (in Video) [(mind.) ca. 0:18]
Olga Kurylenko: sPO(-) & (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:12] (& sexy ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.40-3.07 (auch Samstag, 5.10-6.35), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Böses Blut (ÖST od. BRD © 1998)
Anja Kruse: sBH(-?) [0:04] & sexy [0:27-0:28 0:29] & (vlt. Bodydouble) PO (re. Hälfte) [1:06]
Birgit Stauber: sexy [0:07 0:08] & sD (re.) [0:14] & sexy [1:15 1:25]
Elisabeth Lanz: sexy [0:04-0:05 (0:28)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [1:03 1:21]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:19/1:20 1:21 1:23]

1.50-2.15, mdr:
E. + U. (BRD © 2011)
Odine Johne: sBI [0:10-0:11] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:12 0:13 0:15-0:16]
Sabine Wolf: OO (lO) bzw. PO & nPU [0:02-0:03] & PU & PO [0:04] & (OH- (ob. RÜ) bzw.) OO & sPO(-) [(0:06-)0:07] & OO bzw. PO & PU [0:16-0:17] (& vlt. OH(-) [0:17]) & sNIP- [0:18]

2.15-3.55, zdf_neo:
Psycho (USA © 1998)
Anne Heche: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:03 (0:04) 0:10] & OH (re.) [0:39 (recht kurz)] & OO(-)(/+?) (zumind. rO[-]) [0:43 (recht kurz)] & PO [0:44] & NA od. PO- (re.) bzw. (recht kurz) PO(-) [0:47/0:48] & NA(+?) [0:51]

2.15-2.45, mdr:
Liebe (BRD © 2018)
Bea Brocks: sD [0:01 0:05/0:06] & sBH (mit sD) [0:13]

2.20-3.55, Tele 5:
Cabin Fever: The New Outbreak {Vorsp.} = Cabin Fever {Absp.} (Cabin Fever; USA © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gage Golightly: sexy (& (recht kurz) sPO- ?) [0:14] & (sexy ? bzw.) (mind.) sD- [(0:15-)0:16] (von Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)
Nadine Crocker: OO [0:14/0:15] & sBH & OO & PO [1:07] & OH(-) (re.) [1:11] & OH- [1:12] & OO (rO) [1:13 1:14(kurz)] & NA [1:14] & NA+ [1:16-1:17]

2.30-3.40 und 3.40-4.50, ATV:
Apparition - Dunkle Erscheinung (The Apparition; USA/BRD 2012)
Ashley Greene: sD(-) [0:12 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:16] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; re. mit sD) [0:18] & sBI (mit sD[-]) [0:23] (& vlt. OH [0:24] & vlt. NA [0:25]) & sD(-) & sPO- [0:26] & sD [0:27] & (mind.) sPO- & sD [0:28] & sPO- & (kurz) sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:29]

3.45-5.30, ZDF:
Trackers - Rote Spur [Teil 3 = Folge 5 & Folge 6] (Trackers [Episode 5 & Episode 6]; Südafr.(/...?) 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Filmhälfte):}
Rolanda Marais: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:02]
Trix Vivier: OO & sPO [0:26]

3.55-6.00, zdf_neo:
Jagd vor Gibraltar {Vorsp.} = El Niño {Absp.-Ende} [= El Niño - Jagd vor Gibraltar {laut IMDb}] (El Niño; ESP/FRA © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mariam Bachir: sWS (li. sNIP) & OO [1:06] & NA+ (PO- u./od. PU-- ?) [1:11]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:09] bzw. "sB" [1:10/1:11]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:13] bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy [0:21 0:22]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13 0:14]

5.00-5.35, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Hobies Angstträume (Baywatch: [2.15] Sea of Flames; USA © 1991)
Constance Towers (od. Fotodouble): sD(-) od. sD (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:09 0:26]
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA- [0:28/0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

5.35-6.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Die Schiffbrüchigen (Baywatch: [2.16] Now Sit Right Back and You'll Hear a Tale; USA © 1991)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Dawn Wells (50+): sD [0:12 (0:26)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA- [(mind.) 0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:25]
Lisa McCullough od. [unbekannt]: sexy [0:07 0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBI & (kurz) sPO [0:05] bzw. sexy [0:38]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD)
[(jew.) mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI & sPO [0:15] bzw. sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:16 0:17 0:18 (0:23)]


----------



## Anonymos (25 Nov. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 26.(/27.) November 2022:

6.10-7.00, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Gefangen in der Tiefe (Baywatch: [2.17] The Chamber; USA © 1992)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:28 (recht kurz)] & sBA (fast sBI) [0:32 0:33]
Holly Gagnier: sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:04]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [(0:29?(von hint.; kurz) 0:32) 0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

6.20-7.00, ATV II:
Charmed[: Triage] (Charmed: [3.3] Triage; USA(/CAN) © 2021)
Sarah Jeffery: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:23]

6.30-8.00, one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE MUTPROBE (BRD(/Südafr./Maurit.) © 2020)
Dennenesch Zoudé: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21] & sexy [0:24 0:25 0:26] & sNIP [(0:50) 0:51]
Inez Bjørg David: sWS- (li. sNIP- [od. sCT-- ?]) [0:37-0:38] & sD [(0:52) 0:53 0:54 0:55 0:58] & (mind.) sD- [1:04/1:05]
Katrin Caine: sBA(-) [0:31 0:32] & sBH (mit sD[-]) [(1:05-)1:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sD(-) (jew. auf Foto) [0:19] bzw. sBH (von li. Seite; auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:51]

9.00-10.25, rbb:
Der Baulöwe (DDR © 1979 {Vorsp.} bzw. 1980 {Filmende})
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gerlinde Bölke (od. Anneliese Papke) ? ("Frau Möller" [laut Hörfassung]): sexy & {andere Szene} PU [0:31] & PU & PO [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO & PU bzw. PO bzw. PU bzw. (kurz) OO (zumind. lO) bzw. ... [0:31] bzw. PU {mind. zwei} bzw. OH bzw. ... [0:32]
[acht Unbekannte (des [DDR-]Fernsehballetts)]: "sB" (& {mind. eine} sPO) [0:01-0:02]

10.56-12.24, ORF 2:
NIMM DU IHN (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
(Karolina Lodyga: OH- ? [1:13])
[unbekannt]: OO(-) (rO(-); auf Foto) [0:44]

11.25-12.55 und 2.05-3.30, WDR:
Verliebt auf Island (BRD © 2019)
Ann-Kathrin Kramer: sBA [0:30-0:31 0:32]
Julia Schäfle: sBA [0:30-0:31]
Ramona Kunze-Libnow (60+): sBA [0:30/0:31]
(jeweils teilweise im Wasser)
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:30]

[...]

20.15-22.35 und 0.00-1.55, ServusTV:
Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie (Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain; FRA/BRD o.J. [2001])
Audrey Tautou: sD [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [1:18/1:19] & OH(-) (re.) [1:50 (recht kurz)]
Isis Peyrade: "sB" [1:37] & OO [1:37 1:38(recht kurz)]
Lorella Cravotta: OH [0:04]
Sophie Tellier: sD [0:31 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (Lorella Cravottas (schwangeres) Bodydouble)]: OO [0:01]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH(-) (li.) bzw. OO [0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sD [0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]
[etliche bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sexy (auf Fotos) [1:05 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 13.45-15.20), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Sarah (ÖST od. BRD © 1997)
Dennenesch Zoudé: sBH (mit sD) [0:52]
Eva Habermann: OO [0:16 0:20(-0:21)] & sBI [0:23]
Monika Woytowicz: sBA [0:02/0:03 (0:03/0:04)]

20.15-22.30 (auch Sonntag, 1.55-3.35), Tele 5:
Gangster Squad (USA 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emma Stone: OH [0:20]
[unbekannt (?)]: sBH & OH [0:22]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (& {eine} sPO-) [0:22]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD [0:09]

20.15-21.45 und 0.35-2.05, WDR:
Donna Leon: Endlich mein (BRD © 2018)
(mind.)
Lucie Aron: sD [0:01 0:02 1:05(Foto)]

21.45-0.25, one:
DschungelkinD {so} - NACH EINER WAHREN GESCHICHTE (BRD(/Malaysia) [2010 od. 2011], © 2014)
Francesca Passingan: OO [(u.a.) 2:02 2:03 (2:23) 2:34/2:35]
Nadja Uhl: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sBA(-) (mit sD) [1:11 1:12] & (mind.) sD- [1:31 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [1:31/1:32]
Sina Tkotsch: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [2:01-2:03]
[ein(ig)e bzw. zwei bzw. mehrere (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO [0:13 0:14 0:19 0:20 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:40(-)0:41 0:46 0:47 0:48 0:49 0:50 0:54 1:07 (1:20) 1:24 1:25 1:26 1:38 1:47 1:48 (2:01) 2:02(-)2:03 2:04-2:05 2:06 2:14 2:18 2:19 2:22 2:23 2:34/2:35]

21.45-22.45, ZDF:
Der Alte: Therapie für Tote (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 2017)
Christina Rainer: sNIP- [0:27]
Luise Kinner: sD(-) [0:57]
Stephanie Stumph: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:41 0:43]

22.00-23.30 (auch Sonntag, 23.35-1.05), rbb:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und der Tote im See (BRD/CZE © 2020)
Lea Freund: sexy [0:07 0:19]

22.29-22.59, 3sat:
SCHWARMTIERE - basierend auf DIE TURNSTUNDE von Rainer Maria Rilke (BRD © 2022)
Gwentsche Kollewijn: sBH (mit sD) [0:01(recht kurz) 0:08(Fotos)] & sD [0:18(sehr kurz) 0:19]

22.30-0.20, ATV:
Next (USA 2007)
Jessica Biel: sexy [0:38] & OH (od. ~sD) [1:24-1:25]
Patricia Prata: "sB" [0:03-0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:04] bzw. sexy [0:40]

22.30-1.00, PULS 4:
Ocean's 13 {oder: Ocean's Thirteen} (Ocean's Thirteen = Ocean's 13; USA 2007)
Ellen Barkin: sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.35-0.00 und 1.55-3.15, ServusTV:
10x10 (GB 2018)
Jill Winternitz: OO (rO) & sBH [ca. 0:08] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Kelly Reilly: sD(-?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

22.50-0.25, RTL ZWEI:
Nicht auflegen! (Phone Booth; USA 2002)
Arian (Waring) Ash: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. sBH ?)
Paula Jai Parker: sD
Tia Texada: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" (od. sBH ?)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

23.00-1.25, ZDF:
Mario Puzo's Der Pate, Teil III (Mario Puzo's The Godfather, Part III; USA 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung (der kabel-eins- bzw. arte-Version):}
Bridget Fonda: PO (recht kurz) & (mind.) sD- [0:29 od. 0:31/0:32] (& ... ? [0:31 od. 0:33])

23.10-0.55, VOX:
Men in Black II (USA 2002)
Lara Flynn Boyle: sBH [ca. 0:05 0:34] & sD
Paige Brooks: "sB" (mit sD) [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.15-0.50 und 2.25-4.00, hr:
Der Wolf: Gefallene Engel - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von _Gunnar Staalesen _(Varg Veum: Falne engler; NOR/BRD(/DAN) © 2008)
(mind.)
Kristin Lidsheim Gundersen: sBH (li. mit sD) [0:32]
Linn Tove Myhre Taule: sBH & OO (bzw. OH+) (in Video) [0:33(-0:34)]
Pia Tjelta: sD [0:12 0:13] & sBH (mit sD) & PO [0:13] & sD [0:17 (0:20 0:21)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO [0:45:5X (recht kurz)]

23.23-1.19, 3sat:
Network (USA 1976)
Faye Dunaway: OO [1:10(-1:11)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.30-1.35, rbb:
Chinatown (USA © 1974)
Faye Dunaway: (OH(-?) bzw.) OO (rO) [(1:22-)1:23] & sNIP [1:24]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

0.50-1.35, hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wasser des Lebens (BRD © 2019)
Inka Calvi: sBH [0:37(recht kurz) 0:38(/0:39) 0:40]

1.00-2.30, BR:
Schöne Aussicht (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tatiani Katrantzi: sBH [0:43(-)0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:43 0:44]

1.00-2.55, PULS 4:
Girls Trip (USA/CAN 2017)
Jada Pinkett Smith: sD(-?)
Regina Hall: (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:45]
Tiffany Haddish: OH [ca. 0:45]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.13-2.43, ORF 2:
Der Chinese, Teil 1 (Kinesen; BRD/ÖST/SWE © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Suzanne von Borsody: OO(-) (auf Monitor) [1:08]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (lO) & (seitl.) PO [0:01 (sehr kurz)] & OO (lO) [1:21 (sehr kurz)]

ca. 1.30-2.50, SAT.1:
Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich (Meet the Spartans; USA 2008)
Carmen Electra: sD [0:05(-0:06)] & sexy (bzw. sD-) [0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09] & sD(-) [0:10] & sexy [0:11] & sD [(0:19) 0:20] (& Fake-"PO" (wohl kaum BD-PO) [0:22]) & sexy [0:23] & sD(-) [0:24] & NA [0:36] & OH [0:36 0:37 0:38] & sNIP- [0:42] & (wahrsch. nur sugger.) OH od. sD [0:43] & sexy [(0:49-)0:50] & sexy (bzw. sD-) [1:05 1:06 1:07 1:08] & sD(-) [1:09]
Emily Wilson: sexy [1:04]
Nicole Parker: sexy [0:12 0:29]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:43-0:45]

1.30-3.00, SWR:
Kinder des Sturms (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Felicitas Woll: (mind.) sD- [1:08?(kurz) 1:09-1:10]
Inga Birkenfeld: sPO (li. Hälfte) [0:36]

2.00-3.25, ZDF:
Robert B. Parker's Jesse Stone - Eiskalt (Robert B. Parker's Stone Cold = Jesse Stone: Stone Cold; USA(/CAN?) © 2005)
Alexis Dziena (od. Fotodouble ?): sBH bzw. ... (auf Fotos) [ca. 0:41 0:47]
Jane Adams: sNIP (re.) [0:12] & (mind.?) sD- [1:05]
Mimi Rogers: sexy (?) [0:50]
Polly Shannon: sBH [0:13 0:14] & sD(-) (re.) [0:30] & sD [0:31(/0:32)]

2.15-3.40, ATV II:
Für Emma und ewig (BRD 2017)
("Teresa", wahrsch.) Doreen Palatini: sexy [0:51 0:52 0:54 0:55]
Inez Bjørg-David {hier so}: sexy [1:12]
Nadja Becker: sBH (mit sD[-?]) [0:07/0:08] & sexy [1:04] & sBH- (mittl. Tl.) [1:06]
[unbekannt (1)]: "sB" [0:52 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:53] & sD(-) od. sD & (etw. entfernt) "sB" [0:54 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:55]
[unbekannt (2)]: "sB" [0:53 0:54 0:55]

3.00-4.25, SWR:
Warum ich meinen Boss entführte (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Hartmann: sexy (Slip) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:00 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:03] (& sBI-- (wenig Bik.-Obertl. [wohl kaum BH]) [0:52 (sehr kurz)]) & OH [1:06]

3.25-4.50, ZDF:
Robert B. Parker_'_s Jesse Stone - Knallhart (Robert B. Parker_'_s Jesse Stone: Night Passage; USA 2006)
Stephanie March: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:05/0:06]

3.40-5.10 (auch Sonntag, 2.45-4.15), ATV II:
Bettgeflüster & Babyglück (BRD 2005)
Katharina Wackernagel: sD(-) [0:11] & OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:13] & sBH [0:25 1:18] & OH+ [1:28]
Zora Holt: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:30] & sexy [0:32]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:30]

4.05-5.25, SRF zwei:
Die Hollars - Eine Wahnsinnsfamilie (The Hollars; USA 2016)
Mary Elizabeth Winstead: sD [ca. 0:35] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.50-5.30, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Die Tote aus der Haibucht (Baywatch: [2.18] Shark's Cove; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [mehrf.]
Monica Creel [= Monica Lacy]: sBI [0:14] & sBA & sexy
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBA & sPO(-) [0:14] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO(-) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; recht kurz) & sPO(-) [0:20] bzw. (mind.) sPO-
[... Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD bzw. nur Bik.-Obertl.?)

5.30-6.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Der Strandpoet (Baywatch: [2.19] The Lost Treasure of Tower 12; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [mehrf.] & sBA-
Patrice Leal: sBA [0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sPO & sBI [0:25]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA ?) & sPO-
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD)

5.30-6.10 (auch Sonntag, 5.20-6.05), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Auf der Flucht (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) od. sD [0:17 0:19]


----------



## Anonymos (26 Nov. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 27.(/28.) November 2022:

6.00-7.50, one:
Ewige Jugend {Vorsp.} = Youth {Absp.} (Youth = Youth - La giovinezza; ITA/FRA/GB/CH © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gabriel(l)a Belisario: OO & sBH [0:28]
Loredana Cannata (?): sBA (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- [0:06]
Madalina [eigtl. Mădălina ?] [Diana] Ghenea: sBI (li. mit sD) & sPO [0:07] & PU & PO [1:18] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:19]
Paloma Faith: sBI & sBH (?) & sD [0:44]
Rachel Weisz: sBA [1:12]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05]
[... Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO (bzw. ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

6.10-6.55, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Die Umweltsünder (Baywatch: [2.20] The Big Spill; USA © 1991)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (sNIP & mit sD) & sPO bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO- [0:06] bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO(-) [0:15/0:16 {andere:} 0:16]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

10.15-11.05, one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Der Terminator aus Ulan Bator (BRD © 2011)
Charlotte Brand (?): sBH [0:00 0:01]
Nadine Arents: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:12-0:14]

10.35-12.20, arte:
César und Rosalie (César et Rosalie / È simpatico, ma gli romperei il muso; FRA/ITA/BRD 1972)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Romy Schneider: OH [0:44] & sBI [1:05-1:09]

10.40-11.40, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Monster (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:23] & sNIP [0:26 (0:27)] & sD(-) (kurz) bzw. sexy [0:31/0:32] & (mind.) sD-
Nadja Becker: sexy [0:32]

12.15-13.45 und 2.25-3.55, SWR:
Luises Versprechen (BRD © 2010)
Freya Trampert: sD [0:07]
Vaile Fuchs: sexy [0:34]

12.30-14.00 und 3.30-4.55, hr:
Familie Wöhler auf Mallorca (BRD(/ESP) © 2018)
Jennifer Ulrich: (mind.) sD- [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:53 (recht kurz)]

12.35-14.50 und 2.35-4.20, ATV:
Keinohrhasen (BRD 2007)
Brigitte Zeh: sBH [1:21] (& OH- ? [1:22])
Florentine Lahme: OH [0:54]
Jeanne Tremsal: sBH(-) [0:13]
Nina Proll: sD [0:19-0:20 (0:21-0:22)]
Nora Tschirner: OH(-) (od. NA) [0:12/0:13] & OO [0:56] & OO bzw. (kurz) PU od. OO+ (& (kurz) PO) [1:09/1:10]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Fernsehstandbild) [1:06]

13.00-14.25, one:
Zurück aufs Eis (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Inka Friedrich: sD [(0:12) 0:13] & NA [0:35 1:01]

14.05-15.35, Das Erste:
Pohlmann und die Zeit der Wünsche (BRD © 2020)
Marlene Morreis: sBH (mit sD) [0:07-0:08]

14.50-17.10, ATV:
Zweiohrküken (BRD 2009)
Edita Malovcic: sD [(0:11) 0:24 0:25-0:27]
Nora Tschirner: (Fake-"OO" [0:03] &) sexy [0:13 0:25-0:27]
Pegah Ferydoni: sBH [0:57-0:58]

15.00-15.30, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Erste Male] (how i met your mother: [2.12] First Time in New York; USA 2007)
Cobie Smulders: sBH [0:09 0:10]
Misti Traya: sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:07/0:08]

15.15-16.45, ORF III:
Probieren Sie’s mit einem Jüngeren (ÖST(/BRD) © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nadeshda Brennicke: sBH [1:02]
Regina Fritsch: (mind.) sD- [0:00-0:01] & sD(-) [0:02 0:04]

16.15-17.05 (auch Montag, 9.45-10.35), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Gebrochene Herzen (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sBA [0:24]

16.50-17.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Rührei (TWO and a half MEN: [6.3] Damn You, Eggs Benedict; USA 2008)
Bridget Flanery: sBH [0:11 0:12]
Helena Mattsson: sBH [0:12-0:13 0:18/0:19]

17.10-19.45, ATV:
P.S. Ich liebe Dich (P.S. I Love You; USA © 2007)
Gina Gershon: (mind.) sD- [0:32] & sNIP [0:45/0:46]
Hilary Swank: sBH [0:04-0:06 0:07-0:08 (0:09) 0:10] & sexy [0:21 0:43 0:44] & sD [0:56 0:57(-0:58)] (& vlt. OH(-?) [1:17 (kurz)]) & sBH- (mittl. Tl.) [1:35]

18.20-19.55, ORF III:
Trennungsfieber (BRD © 2000)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Miranda Toma [= Miranda Leonhardt = Mimi Fiedler]: sD(-?) [0:03] & OO(+?) [0:15] & sD(-?) [1:25]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:05]

18.20-18.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Knall und Fall (TWO and a half MEN: [6.4] The Flavin' and the Mavin'; USA 2008)
Kelly Stables: sD(-) [0:09-0:11]

18.50-19.20 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Schuld und Sühne (TWO and a half MEN: [6.5] A Jock Strap in Hell; USA 2008)
Alicia Witt: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBI (mit sD) [0:08-0:10] & sD [0:10-0:12 0:13-0:14]
Jana Ramsey [= Brooklynne James]: sBI [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. sBI [0:08]

19.45-20.15 (auch Montag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alles einsteigen (TWO and a half MEN: [6.7] Best H.O. Money Can Buy; USA 2008)
Brittney Powell: sD [0:13-0:14 0:15]
Marin Hinkle: sD [(0:05) 0:06 0:12 0:13 (0:15-)0:16]

20.15-22.05, arte:
The Immigrant (USA © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Dagmara Dominczyk: OO [0:14 0:15 0:24 0:26]
Jicky Schnee: OO [0:14 0:15 0:25 0:26(lO)]
Maja Wampuszyc: OO [0:25 0:59]
Susan Gardner: OO [0:14 0:58]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH [0:14 (0:15)] bzw. OO [0:26]
[... Unbekannte]: (mind.) sexy

20.15-22.15 und 1.20-3.00, ServusTV:
Marie Curie - Elemente des Lebens (Radioactive / Radioaktív; GB/FRA/USA/China/HUN 2019)
Rosamund Pike: OO (kurz) bzw. PO [ca. 0:22f.] & NA+ (gemäß Clip, Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.35 und 0.20-2.15, sixx:
Vaterfreuden - Die einen so, die anderen so. (BRD © 2014)
Isabell Polak: sexy [0:34 (recht kurz)] & sBA [0:47(kurz) (0:48[kurz]) 0:49/0:50]
Susan Hoecke: sBH (mit sD) [0:01-0:02] & sD [0:02] & sBH (mit sD) (& (kurz) sPO-) [0:18-0:19] & sBH (mit sD) [0:20] & sexy [1:27 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Die Heimkehr, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 1985)
Renate Langer: sBI [(0:08) 0:09 (0:11/)0:12]

20.15-23.00 und 0.30-3.40, RTL:
Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten (Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets; FRA/... 2017)
(mind.)
Cara Delevingne: (sPO- ? &) sBI [ca. 0:12] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Rihanna: sexy ?

20.15-22.25 und 2.20-4.00, RTL ZWEI:
Ein ganzes halbes Jahr (Me Before You; GB/USA 2016)
Emilia Clarke: sBI [ca. 1:24] & sD (?) & .... (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 20.15-22.20 und 1.35-3.20, SAT.1:
Manhattan Queen (Second Act; USA © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jennifer Lopez: (vlt.) OH(-?) (od. NA) [0:01] & sD [0:07 (0:08- )0:09 0:10 ... 1:02 1:03 1:04 1:05 1:06 ...]

22.00-23.50 und 3.35-4.55, Tele 5:
A Nightmare on Elm Street, Part 2: Freddy's Revenge - Die Rache {so jedenfalls bei SAT.1-Version} (A Nightmare on Elm Street, Part 2: Freddy's Revenge = A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge; USA 1985)
Kim Myers: sBA [0:17] & OH(+?) [0:50/0:51]
Sydney Walsh: sBI [0:54]
[mehrere bzw. ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI bzw. sexy [0:47 0:50 0:51 0:58 1:00 1:01 1:02 1:05 1:06 1:07]

ca. 22.35-0.20 und 2.15-3.35, sixx:
GUT ZU VÖGELN (BRD 2016)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten aus erster Durchsicht:}
(mind.)
Anja Knauer: sD [(0:23/)0:24 (0:25) 0:26] (& OH- ? [0:39]) & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:40] & sBH [0:46] & sNIP [1:05]
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sexy (?) [0:17]
Birte Glang: OH+ [0:05 0:06]
Lore Richter: sPO(-) & sBI (od. "sB") [0:48-0:49] & sBI (od. "sB") [0:58 0:59]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sexy [0:56] bzw. sBI [0:5X ca.0:59]

22.45-0.45, ZDF:
Mission: Impossible (4 ?) - Phantom Protokoll (Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol; USA/Ver.Arab.Emir./CZE 2011)
Léa Seydoux: sD [ca. 1:15]
Paula Patton: sD [ca. 1:15 1:36] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:49]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.10-0.35, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Die goldene Kette] (BRD © 1987)
Christiane Hörbiger: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:07(kurz) 0:08 0:09/0:10 0:11(kurz) 0:12 0:14 0:19 0:25 0:28]
Katharina Böhm: sNIP (zumind. li.) [0:05]
Susanne Uhlen: PU(-) bzw. OO [0:50-0:51]
Sydne Rome: sPO(-) & (mind.) OH- [1:19] & (OH bzw.) OO(-) (rO(-); kurz) & sPO(-) [(1:20-)1:21]
Yolande Gilot [= Yolanda Jilot]: sNIP & sD(-) [0:35/0:36] & sWS (sNIP od. sCT-) [0:40]

23.15-1.10 und 3.40-5.23, SRF zwei:
San Andreas (USA 2015)
Alexandra Daddario: sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:12] & sD
Carla Gugino: sD
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin [früher])

0.35-1.15, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Die schwarze Rose] (BRD © 1987)
Iris Berben: sexy [(0:35/)0:36]
Sydne Rome: OH(-) (li.) (& sPO[-]) (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [(0:12) 0:13]

0.40-2.20, RTL ZWEI:
Vorbilder?! (Role Models; USA/BRD 2008)
Carly Craig: OO [ca. 0:46 (recht kurz)]
Jessica Morris: OO [ca. 0:59]
(aber Amanda Righetti sBH und Tina Casciani OO nur in "Deleted Scenes" auf der DVD)

1.15-2.00, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Das letzte Vermächtnis] (BRD © 1987)
Iris Berben: (zumind. sugger.) OH- [(0:12-)0:13]
Sydne Rome: OH- bzw. OH(-) (li.) (& (mind.) sPO-) (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:21] & (mind.) sPO- & OH- (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:24]

1.25-2.55, SRF 1:
Café Society (USA 2016)
Kristen Stewart: sBH [ca. 0:30] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.30-3.20, PULS 4:
End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen (End of Days; USA 1999)
Linda Pine: OO [0:38]
Lynn Marie Sager: OO (lO) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Melissa Mascara: OO- (lO-) [0:11]
Robin Tunney: OO (& sNIP) [0:45 (0:46)]

2.00-2.24, TV5 Monde Europe:
Vingt-cinq: [12.] Les petites choses, Partie 2 (FRA 2018)
Eva Hatik (Vaillant): OO (gemäß Bild)

2.00-2.40, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Das offene Geheimnis] (BRD © 1987)
Katharina Böhm: sNIP [(0:08) 0:10]
Sydne Rome: OH- bzw. OH(-) (li.) (& (mind.) sPO-) (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:14] & sNIP [0:25] & sexy (?) [0:26]

2.40-3.25, zdf_neo:
Das Erbe der Guldenburgs[: Das schnelle Geld] (BRD © 1987)
Susanne Uhlen: (mind.) sD- [0:34 (recht kurz)]
Sydne Rome: sWS (sNIP) [(0:25) 0:26]

3.10-4.40, ZDF:
Tod in Sevilla (La ignorancia de la sangre; ESP 2014)
Carla Sidoruk: OO & sPO [in zwei Szenen]
Paz Vega: (mind.) OO- (lO-) & {andere Szene} sBH & OO & {andere (?) Szene} OO
Pilar Mayo: PU [in zwei Szenen]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung[en])

3.16-4.43, ORF 1:
L.A. Love Story - Verliebt in Los Angeles (Dorfman = Dorfman in Love; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Hayley Marie Norman: sBH(-) od. "sB(-)" (mit sD)
Sara Rue: ... ? ("bathtub scene") [ca. 0:24]
Sophie Monk: (sBH- ? mit) sD
(gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.00-5.05 (?), RTL ZWEI:
New York Taxi (Taxi; USA/FRA 2004)
Ana Cristina de Oliveira: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Gisele Bündchen: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & sUPS
Ingrid Vandebosch: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Magali Amadei: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

4.15-5.40, ATV II:
Auch Lügen will gelernt sein (BRD 2010)
Sophie Schütt: sexy [0:53]

5.40-6.40, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Heiße Herzen (BRD 2003)
Andrea Eckert: sD [(0:02) (0:11-)0:12 (0:13-0:14)]
Michou Pascale Anderson: PO(-) (re. Hälfte) & OO [0:04] & OO [0:08 (0:16?) (0:22 [Fotos]) 0:38] (überw. als Leiche)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO & sPO [0:04] bzw. sPO(-) [0:09] bzw. "sB" [0:40]


----------



## Anonymos (28 Nov. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 28.(/29.) November 2022:

6.05-6.45 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Karoshi (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: "nPU-NA" (& (kurz) nPU- ?) & sexy (Slip) [0:00] & sD(-) (li.) [0:04] & sD [0:11] & sD(-) [0:18/0:19] & sD(-) od. sD [0:20] & sD [0:23/0:24] & sD(-) [0:25(kurz) 0:35] & sD(-) od. sD [0:36] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39]

ca. 6.30-7.20, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Auf die Plätze, fertig, Mord! (Hawaii Five-0: [1.10] Heihei; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:02(kurz) 0:03 (jew. = Vorsp.)] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:06 0:07]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

ca. 7.20-8.15, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Tödliche Flitterwochen (Hawaii Five-0: [1.11] Palekaiko; USA 2010)
Angie DeGrazia: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Bild)
Grace Park: sBI [innerh. Vorsp. (kurz)]

7.35-8.00, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Schmetterlinge im Januar {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Natalia Rudziewicz: sD [0:03(li.) (0:08[kurz]) 0:16]

ca. 8.15-9.10, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Alarm im Pazifik (Hawaii Five-0: [1.15] Kai e' e; USA © 2011)
Agnes Bruckner: sD(-) [0:20 (kurz)]
Grace Park: sBI [0:00-0:01]
Michelle Borth: sBH [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13 (kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00 0:01]

8.50-9.40, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Rettung (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:16(-)0:17]

ca. 9.15-9.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Freundin Carla ([scrubs]: [[3.17]] My Moment of Un-Truth; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:11 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.20-10.55, SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Rasmus & Johanna_ (BRD 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julie Engelbrecht: OO [0:34(rO) 0:35(lO) (jew. kurz)] & OO (kurz) & sBH [0:36]

ca. 9.40-10.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Freund Turk ([scrubs]: [[3.18]] His Story II; USA © 2004)
Aloma Wright: sD(-) (li.) [0:02(kurz) 0:19(= Absp.)]
Bellamy Young: sexy (?) [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH- [0:17/0:18]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:00]

10.00-10.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Doppelgänger (Charlie's Angels: [1.15 {so IMDb} od. 1.16] Angels on a String; USA 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sNIP [(0:30) 0:31]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:13 0:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) [0:13] bzw. sexy [0:46]

ca. 10.05-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine kniffligste Entscheidung ([scrubs]: [[3.19]] My Choosiest Choice of All; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00/0:01]
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00]
Tara Reid: sD [0:02] & sD(-) [(0:06 [kurz]) 0:10]

ca. 10.35-11.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wahren Gefühle ([scrubs]: [[3.20]] My Fault; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sD [0:03 0:04 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.35-11.20, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Hindernisse (BRD © 2021)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sD(-) [0:41 0:45 0:46(recht kurz)]

ca. 11.00-11.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Rückzieher ([scrubs]: [[3.21]] My Self-Examination; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12] & sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16]
Tara Reid: sD [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:14 0:15]

ca. 11.25-11.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.05-9.35), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Freund heiratet ([scrubs]: [[3.22]] My Best Friend's Wedding; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:07]

[...]

ca. 20.15-22.05 und 3.55-5.15, kabel eins:
Ultraviolet (USA 2006)
Milla Jovovich: sexy [0:08 (0:09)] & PO [0:09 od. 0:10] & sexy [0:10-0:54(mit gelegentl. Unterbrechungen) 0:59 1:01 1:08-1:16 1:18]

21.45-23.15, hr:
tatort: DER PAKT (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Aylin Werner: sBH (mit sD) [0:08] & (jew. als Leiche) OH(-) [0:12 0:13] & OH- [0:14] & OH(-) [0:15] & OH- [0:16 0:35(Fotos)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:07]

22.00-23.50, one:
Die Spur der Jäger [= Die Jäger - Eine mörderische Männerfreundschaft {laut IMDb} = Jäger des Todes {Video-Titel} = The Hunters - Jäger des Todes {DVD-Titel}] (Jägarna; SWE © 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Editha Domingo: (mind.) sBH- & (recht kurz) & OO [1:13] & OH [1:14]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:10]

ca. 22.05-0.10 und 2.00-3.50, kabel eins:
Blade Trinity {oder: Blade[:] Trinity} (USA 2004)
Jessica Biel: sexy [ca. 0:43-0:50(mit Unterbrechungen) 0:54-0:56] & NA+ [0:56/0:57]

22.15-0.40 (auch Dienstag, 0.45-3.10), ZDF:
Verblendung (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo; USA/SWE/NOR 2011)
Elodie Yung: OO [ca. 1:16]
Rooney Mara: PO [ca. 0:53f.] & OO & PO [ca. 0:57] & OO [ca. 1:16] & PU & PO [ca. 1:38] & OO (zumind. rO) [ca. 2:14] & sCT(-)-BH
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 23.05-23.35 und 2.35-3.00, PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Skywalker-Attacke (the BIG BANG THEORY: [8.19] The Skywalker Incursion; USA 2015)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sNIP [0:07/0:08 0:12 0:13]

23.10-0.40, mdr:
crazy - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Benjamin Lebert (BRD © 2000)
Franziska Schlattner: OH [0:07(Zschr.-Fotos) 0:08] {kein OO-}
Jessica: sPO & sBH bzw. OO(+) & sPO [0:37-0:39]
Julia Hummer: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:50/0:51] & (mind.) sD- [1:03] & sBH & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:16] & OO (rO) [1:17]
Mira Bartuschek: sD(-) (li.) [1:01 (kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster o.ä.) [(0:03) 0:04 1:03] bzw. OO- (auf Zschr.-Cover) [(0:07) 0:08 (jew. kurz)] bzw. OO+ (auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:07 (kurz)] bzw. NA od. nPU bzw. PO bzw. OO (jew. auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:08] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (in Film) [0:26 (kurz)] bzw. PU (auf Poster) [(0:30-)0:31] bzw. sexy [0:35] bzw. sBA bzw. sBI [0:50] bzw. sBI (von li. Seite/hint.) bzw. sBI [1:03]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:15]

23.25-0.45 und 3.45-5.05, SRF zwei:
Jesus Rolls - Niemand verarscht Jesus! {oder: Jesus Rolls} (The Jesus Rolls; USA 2019)
Audrey Tautou: OO [ca. 0:29 0:33] & sCT(-) & (seitl.) sD (re.) & sNIP
Susan Sarandon (70+): sD od. sD(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.45-0.55, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Unsichtbare FÄHRTEN (DDR © 1989)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gerlinde Bölke: OO-- (rO--) [0:39 (kurz)]

0.00-1.30, hr:
Familie ist kein Wunschkonzert (BRD © 2017)
Claudia Eisinger: sexy [1:08 1:10]
Gro Swantje Kohlhof: (mind.) sD- [0:12? 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]
Karin Hanczewski: sD [0:10 0:11(recht kurz) (0:12 0:50[recht kurz])]
Steffi Kühnert: sD(-) (re.) [1:27 (recht kurz)]
(0:56 nix)

0.00-0.30, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Spender (BRD 2009)
Sabine Vitua: sD(-) od. sD [(0:03) 0:04 0:05]

ca. 0.10-1.55, kabel eins:
Æon Flux (USA 2005)
(mind.)
Charlize Theron: sD+ [0:11] & OH(-) bzw. (sehr kurz) (mind.) OO- [(0:34-)0:35] & sexy

0.40-2.15, ATV:
Next (USA 2007)
Jessica Biel: sexy [0:38] & OH (od. ~sD) [1:24-1:25]
Patricia Prata: "sB" [0:03-0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:04] bzw. sexy [0:40]

2.55-3.20, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _ZWEI SÜßE BACKENHÖRNCHEN_ (BRD © 2022)
Shadi Hedayati: sBH [0:19 (0:22-)0:23]

2.55-4.25, one:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS RÄTSEL (BRD(/Südafr./Maurit.) © 2020)
Anja Knauer: (mind.) sD- [0:13 0:53]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD [0:14-0:15 0:18 0:19] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:09 1:10]

3.20-3.50, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _MARTIN, GIB DEN LÖFFEL AB _(BRD © 2022)
Birte Hanusrichter: sBH [0:21]

ca. 3.20-3.40, PRO 7:
Baskets[: Duell der Fernseher] (Baskets: [1.3] Strays; USA © 2016)
Sabina Sciubba: sBA [0:17 0:18 (0:19)]

4.55-5.45, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich - Alles Klara: Der Tod steht ihr besser (BRD © 2012)
Maren Scheel: sD [0:10/0:11 0:12-0:13 0:14-0:16 0:19 0:38-0:40 0:43-0:44]
[unbekannt ("Marie Gäbler" als Leiche)]: OH(-) [0:16 (0:17)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sPO (auf Ansichtskarte) [0:18 0:20]

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm erst irgendwann nach Mitternacht Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (29 Nov. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 29.(/30.) November 2022:

ca. 6.35-7.00, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die japanische Regenbrille (TWO and a half MEN: [8.10] Ow, Ow, Don't Stop; USA 2010)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:01 (0:02-)0:03 0:10-0:12 (0:15) (0:17/)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (bzw. ... ?) bzw. sexy (auf Postern)

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Stille Nacht ... (BRD © 2002)
Anna Bertheau: sexy [0:08 0:09 0:35]
Claudia Wenzel: sD [0:03 (recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP (li.) [0:04]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Teneriffa (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & sBI (mit sD) [0:12 0:13]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

ca. 9.35-10.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Psychiaterin ([scrubs]: [[4.1]] My Old Friend's New Friend; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) (li.) [0:23 (= Absp.)]

9.40-10.30, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Akzeptanz (BRD © 2022)
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:28]

10.00-10.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Das stand nicht im Drehbuch (Charlie's Angels: [1.16 {so IMDb} od. 1.17] Dirty Business; USA 1977)
Farrah Fawcett-Majors: sD(-) [0:26 0:28?(kurz)]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:10] (bzw. sexy ? [0:35-0:36]) bzw. sBI [0:46]

ca. 10.05-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Beförderung ([scrubs]: [[4.2]] My Office; USA 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:12]

ca. 10.35-11.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Schmach ([scrubs]: [[4.3]] My New Game; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD(-) [(0:15-)0:16]

ca. 11.00-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Begegnung mit dem Tod ([scrubs]: [[4.4]] My First Kill; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:03/0:04] & sD (li.) [0:09] & sD(-) (li.) [0:11-0:12] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:18]
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:02]
[unbekannt] (od. Jill Tracy ?): sD(-) [0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:16 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD [0:19]

13.00-13.50, ATV II:
Charmed[: Erzfeind Nummer eins] (Charmed: [3.6] Private Enemy No. 1; USA(/CAN) © 2021)
Sarah Jeffery: sD [0:35 (0:36)]

ca. 13.35-14.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Drei Hexen und ein Baby (Charmed: [2.11] Reckless Abandon; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:06] & sexy [0:07] & sD(-) [0:39]
Shannen Doherty: sexy

13.40-14.20 und 16.35-17.15, zdf_neo:
The Rookie: Gebrochene Herzen (The Rookie: [1.12] Heartbreak; USA © 2019)
Alyssa Diaz: sBH [0:04]
Beau Garrett: (mind.) sD- [(0:19) 0:20] (& (mind.) OH- ? [0:33]) & sexy (Unterhose) [0:34]

13.45-14.30 und 4.55-5.40, hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Jäger des verlorenen Hutes (BRD © 2019)
Petra Berndt: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:10 0:11 0:12-0:13 0:14-0:15 0:21 0:22-0:25 0:34 0:35 0:38] & (mind.) sD-

13.50-14.40, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Nackte Tatsachen (Charmed: [7.2] The Bare Witch Project; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:25/0:26 0:33 0:34] & NA bzw. OH [0:38-0:39] & sNIP-
Kristen Miller: NA [0:03 0:04] & (mind.) OH- [0:05] & NA [0:14] & OH (vlt. NA) [0:16] & NA [0:24 0:25 0:32] & OH [0:36/0:37]
Rose McGowan: sNIP (li.) [0:29] & sexy [0:38]

13.55-15.25 und 3.45-5.15 (auch Mittwoch, 6.55-8.25), one:
Besuch für Emma (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christin Nichols: sD [1:18 (1:19)]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Jeder Schuss ein Treffer (BRD © 2019)
Eva-Maria Reichert: sD [0:21(Foto) 0:34-0:36]

14.30-16.00 und 1.40-3.10, hr:
Die Sache mit der Wahrheit (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: (mind.) sD- [0:01] & sexy (BH von hint.) & {andere Szene} OH- [0:06] & (OO(-) (rO[-]) od. eher) Oops [0:07 (sehr kurz)]
Jule Ronstedt: (mind.) sD- [0:03]

ca. 14.30-15.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Fieber (Charmed: [2.12] Awakened; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:15 0:22 (0:26)] & sNIP- [0:31]
Holly Marie Combs: sexy (sBH (od. "sB") unter sCT) [0:20/0:21 0:22 0:26]
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:02] & sNIP [0:28 (0:33 0:34)]

14.40-15.35, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Rivalitätszauber (Charmed: [7.3] Cheaper by the Coven; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:37 (kurz)]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" [0:15-0:16 0:28(-)0:29]

15.15-15.45, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Jeder Bundy hat einen Geburtstag (Married with Children: [7.3] Every Bundy Has a Birthday; USA 1992)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:11(kurz) 0:16 0:21 (0:22)]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:17]

ca. 15.25-16.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein tierisch guter Spuk (Charmed: [2.13] Animal Pragmatism; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- (?) [0:12/0:13]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:05 0:06 0:14] & sexy [0:26 0:35]

15.35-16.30 (auch Mittwoch, 13.55-14.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch Der {so} Piraten (Charmed: [7.4] Charrrmed!; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:18/0:19 0:22-0:23 0:25-0:26 0:27 0:29] & sCT- [0:38]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:22]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:07 0:21 (0:37)]

ca. 16.20-17.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.40-14.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Verflucht in alle Ewigkeit (Charmed: [2.14] Pardon My Past; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sBH [(0:02-)0:03] & sNIP [0:14] & sexy [0:16] & sNIP [0:16 0:17 0:23 0:26] & sUPS [0:33] & sD [0:42]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:15 0:25] & sUPS (vlt. Stuntdouble) & sexy [0:26] & sUPS [0:33] & sNIP [0:35] & (mind.) sD-

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Todesengel (Charmed: [7.5] Styx Feet Under; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:18 0:19/0:20]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [(0:21) 0:22 0:28 0:29]
Rose McGowan: sexy [bes. 0:06 0:14 0:31/0:32] & sNIP- [0:32 0:33]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Pinocchios Mund (TWO and a half MEN: [6.8] Pinocchio's Mouth; USA 2008)
Jennifer Taylor: sD [0:16-0:17]

ca. 17.15-18.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.35-15.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Zeichen (Charmed: [2.15] Give Me a Sign; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:01 (0:02) 0:03 0:04/0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:03? 0:20 0:21 0:24) 0:28-0:29 (0:32 0:35)] & sD [0:41]

17.20-17.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mali-Buh (TWO and a half MEN: [6.9] The Mooch at the Boo; USA 2008)
Bellamy Young: sD [0:07-0:08 (0:10-)0:11 (0:12) 0:13 0:14]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 11.35-12.15), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Besessen (Ghost Whisperer: [3.17] Stranglehold; USA 2008)
Camryn Manheim: sD(-) od. sD [0:08]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:10]

ca. 18.15-19.10 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.35-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Vom Pech verfolgt (Charmed: [2.16] Murphy's Luck; USA 2000)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:10]
Holly Marie Combs: sNIP- [0:05/0:06] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:11] & sNIP (re.) [0:41]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 15.15-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Reizwäsche (Married with Children: [7.5] What I Did for Love; USA 1992)
Katey Sagal: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:10(kurz) 0:16 0:17 0:18 0:19-0:20]
[unbekannt]: sBI (auf Zschr.-Cover o.ä.) [(0:20-)0:21]

19.25-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Sie können jederzeit rein (TWO and a half MEN: [6.12] Thank God for Scoliosis; USA 2009)
Kelly Stables: sD [0:12 0:13 0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17 (0:18)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:10]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ponies und Einhörner (TWO and a half MEN: [6.13] I Think You Offended Don; USA 2009)
Marin Hinkle: sD [0:03-0:04]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
BROLL+BARONI: FÜR IMMER TOT - nach dem Roman von BERNHARD AICHNER (BRD/ÖST © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Hilde Dalik: (mind.) OH- [0:16] & OH(-) (re.) [0:31] & OO [0:40(rO) 0:41 0:42(rO)]
Valery Tscheplanowa: sBH- [(0:12) 0:13 0:14] & sexy [0:15 (kurz)] & sBH- [0:31] & (mind.) sD- [0:32]

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Wahre Liebe (BRD © 2014)
Juliane Köhler: PO [0:37] & OH- [1:25]

20.15-21.55, NITRO:
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider (USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2001)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: OH [(0:06) 0:07] & sexy [0:25/0:26 (0:32)] & sNIP [(1:07 1:09) 1:13] & sWS [?] (sNIP) [1:19]

20.15-21.10 (auch Mittwoch, 12.50-13.45), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER _ Palmen: Zurück ins Leben, Teil 1 (ÖST od. BRD © [19]95)
Julia Kent: sWS (sNIP) & (mind.) sD- [0:22-0:23]
Sonja Kirchberger: sD(-) [0:23] & sBA & (kurz) sPO- (li.) [0:25]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; von li. Seite) [0:07]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Hartwig Seeler: Gefährliche Erinnerung (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)
Friederike Becht: sD(-) [0:21 (sehr kurz)] & sD [1:05 (1:06)] & sD(-) [1:09] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [1:24 (recht kurz)]

ca. 21.10-22.10 und 0.50-1.35, sixx:
Lucifer[: Bluff oder Lüge] (Lucifer: [3.6] Vegas With Some Radish; USA 2017)
Aimee Garcia: "sB" & sD bzw. sD(-)
Lindsey Gort: "sB" & sD bzw. sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB"
{kein BH}

21.55-23.50, NITRO:
Renegades - Mission of Honor (Renegades / Braqueurs d'élite / American Renegades / ...; FRA/BEL/BRD/USA/... 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylvia Hoeks: sBH & (kurz) OO (rO) [0:20]

22.10-23.10 und 1.00-1.45, VOXup:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Die Rückkehr der Scheuklappen (Bones: [6.1] The Mastodon in the Room; USA © 2010)
Carla Gallo: sBH [0:03 ca. 0:06]

22.15-23.45, WDR:
tatort: Schwanensee (BRD © 2015)
Jessica Honz: sD (auf Foto) [0:10 (recht kurz)] & sBI bzw. sBH [?] (teilw. mit sD) bzw. sD (auf Fotos) [0:30] & sD (auf Foto) [0:50] (& (als Leiche) sexy (etw. Slip) ? [0:57 (sehr kurz)])
Sarah Hostettler: sBH (auf Fotos) [0:30]

22.30-23.20, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: wer angst hat, verliert (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[Katja od. Katharina] Nesytowa: OH- [0:42] & OO- (?) [0:47 (sehr kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PO(+) bzw. PU bzw. OO- [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:40]

ca. 22.30-0.25 und 2.25-4.00, kabel eins:
Das gibt Ärger (This Means War; USA 2012)
Reese Witherspoon: sBH [ca. 1:03] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.00-0.40, SWR:
Tagundnachtgleiche (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Aenne Schwarz: sexy [(0:12?) 0:13] & sNIP [0:15] & (PO(-) &) PU (kurz) bzw. OO [0:16(-)0:17] & OO (lO) [0:18] & OO & sCT- [0:19] & OO [0:29(-)0:30] & sBA [0:33] & sPO- bzw. sBA [0:37/0:38] & sBA- [0:39]
Ines Marie Westernströer: PU & PO [0:05] & OO [1:07-1:09]
Sarah Hostettler: OO [1:33-1:35 1:36]

23.20-0.10, hr:
im angesicht des verbrechens: was kostet berlin (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
[Alina] Levshin: NA+ [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (OH+ bzw.) OO(+) [(0:44-)0:45-0:46] & sexy (Slip) [0:46]
Janina Isabell Batoly: sexy [0:39 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:41]
Winnie Böwe: sBA [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:38 0:39]
[unbekannt (1)]: OO [0:38]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO & sPO [0:38] & sexy [0:39]

23.30-0.25, zdf_neo:
Silent Witness: Jack's Bruder, Teil 2 (Silent Witness: [17.10] Fraternity, Part 2; GB © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Daisy Ridley: sexy (?) [0:01] & OO [0:05 0:06] (jew. als Leiche)

23.50-1.50, NITRO:
Black Sea (Black Sea / Чeрное море [= Černoje more]; GB/USA/RUS 2014)
Jodie Whittaker: sBI [ca. 0:43 1:49] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.18, Das Erste:
Besondere Schwere der Schuld (BRD © 2014)
Angelika Bartsch (50+): sD(-) [1:21/1:22]
Anna Fischer: "sB" [0:32 (0:37-)0:38 0:39 0:40 0:41 0:42 0:43(-)0:44 1:16]
[unbekannt ("Anita")]: "sB" (auf Foto(s)) [0:47 0:51 1:22 1:24(kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO [0:32 (0:40)] bzw. sBH [0:32 (0:34) 0:35 0:39] bzw. "sB" [0:35 0:41] bzw. OO [1:16] bzw. OO & sPO [1:16-1:17] bzw. "sB" [1:16 (1:17)]

2.00-3.55, ATV:
Zweiohrküken (BRD 2009)
Edita Malovcic: sD [(0:11) 0:24 0:25-0:27]
Nora Tschirner: (Fake-"OO" [0:03] &) sexy [0:13 0:25-0:27]
Pegah Ferydoni: sBH [0:57-0:58]


----------



## Anonymos (29 Nov. 2022)

Mittwoch, 30. November 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Geld her, oder... (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD [0:28 0:29]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Gefährliches Geheimnis (BRD © 2002)
Maren Gilzer: sD [0:10-0:11]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Jamaika (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (od. ~sBI ?) & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:05] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:05/0:06] & OH(-) [0:06] & sBI [0:07 (0:10)] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:13]

[...]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Für eine Frau (Pour une femme; FRA 2013)
Mélanie Thierry: OO (lO) ["Late in the movie"] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.45 und 1.40-3.10, Das Erste:
Alice, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmdrittel):}
(Lou Strenger: sexy ? [0:14])
Nina Gummich: sBA [0:00-0:03] (& ... ? [0:25-0:26])
Vidina Popov: sBI [0:00-0:02]
[unbekannt]: sBI & sPO- [0:00]

20.15-22.20, NITRO:
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Die Wiege des Lebens (Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life; USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: sBI [0:03f.] & sD [1:09f.] & {jeweils gemäß Bildern} sNIP & sexy

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: In Treu und Glauben (BRD © 2016)
Heike Trinker (50+): (mind.) sD- [0:40]
Steffi Kühnert (50+): (sexy ? [0:02] &) sD(-) (li.) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sBH & sPO [0:53-0:54 0:56-0:57]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO-/+ bzw. sPO (auf Foto) [1:22]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [0:53-0:54 {nur eine:} 0:56]

ca. 20.15-20.40 und 0.05-0.30, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Entweihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [4.11] Walnuts and Demerol; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:06 (0:07) 0:08(-0:09) (0:14)]
Jessica Collins: sD [0:07 0:08 (0:10) 0:11]
Marin Hinkle: sD(-) [(0:03) 0:05 (0:09)]

ca. 20.40-21.05 und 0.30-0.50, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan ist anders (TWO and a half MEN: [4.12] Castrating Sheep in Montana; USA 2007)
Sara Rue: sD [0:13 (0:17 0:18)]

21.45-23.15, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Der Betreuer (BRD © 2017)
(Katharina Spiering: sexy ? [0:23])
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD (re.) bzw. {zwei} sBH (mit sD [re.]) bzw. sexy (jew. auf Foto) [0:13] bzw. sD(-) (auf Foto) [0:31]

21.50-23.55, ATV II:
Wild Wild West (USA 1999)
Bai Ling [= Ling Bai]: sD [0:28/0:29] & sD & sPO [0:34]
Debra Christofferson: sD [0:35 (0:37 0:38 0:39)]
Garcelle Beauvais: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:03] & OH(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & PO- [0:07 (sehr kurz)]
Musetta Vander: sD [(0:54 0:56) 1:01]
Salma Hayek: sD [0:36 (0:37 0:39) 0:48 (0:48/0:49) 0:49-0:50] & PO(-) [0:52]
Sofia Eng: sD [0:13 0:29]
(sowie weitere (noch zuzuordnende) sD-Szenen)

ca. 22.05-23.00 und 1.35-2.15, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Neuland] (Grey’s Anatomy: [17.3] My Happy Ending; USA © 2020)
Caterina Scorsone: sBH (mit sD) & (sehr kurz) OH- (?) [0:31]

22.20-0.40, NITRO:
Roter Drache (Red Dragon; USA/BRD 2002)
Marguerite MacIntyre: OO [0:20 (2x kurz)] & sBI (in Film) [0:37]
Mary-Louise Parker: (etw.) sBI (Bik.-Obertl. von der Seite) [0:13] & sexy (?) [0:13 1:53]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [1:27] & sBI [1:28] (jeweils in Film)

22.31-23.59, ORF 2:
Die lange Welle hinterm Kiel - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Pavel Kohout (BRD/ÖST © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: (mind.) OH- & (Bodydouble mögl.) PO (recht kurz) [1:17]

ca. 23.00-1.05 und 3.30-5.15, kabel eins:
Conan - Der Barbar (Conan the Barbarian; USA 2011)
Adriana Kalcheva, Blagovesta Cakova, Nikol Vasileva, Svetlana Vasileva, Vangelitsa Karadjova, Zhenia Zheleva, Zlateto Keremedchieva u./od. Zornitsa Stoicheva (jew. "Topless Wench") u./od. [einige Unbekannte]: OO [0:27 0:28-0:29 0:30 1:15-1:16] bzw. sexy [1:15-1:16]
Alina Puscau: OO [ca. 0:27]
Aysun Aptulova: OO [0:00]
Rachel Nichols: (NA ? [1:12] & OH (od. NA) ? [1:13] &) sD [mehrf.]
Rose McGowan: sD [0:46 (0:48 0:49)] & ~"sB" [0:59 1:03 1:05] & sexy [1:14]
Zlatka Raikova: OO [ca. 0:27]
[unbekannt (Rachel Nichols' Bodydouble)]: OO [1:12]

23.45-0.15, NDR:
_Jennifer -_ SEHNSUCHT NACH WAS BESSERES: _Die Meisterschaft_ (BRD © 2018)
Laura Lo Zito: sD [0:18]

23.50-1.20, 3sat:
Aufschneider [Teil 2] (ÖST/BRD © 2009)
Ursula Strauss: sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

23.55-1.45 und 1.45-3.15, ATV II:
Wenn man vom Teufel spricht ... [= Das Rhinozeros {ÖST}] (Un piede in paradiso / Speaking of the Devil; ITA/USA 1991)
Carol Alt: NA+ [0:26] & sD+ [1:24-1:26] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

0.00-0.30, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die WG (BRD 2009)
Martine Schrey {laut IMDb}: sD(-) (re.) [0:14 0:15]
Sabrina White: sPO- & sD (re.) [0:15] & sexy [0:16]

0.20-1.50 und 2.35-4.05, SWR:
Der Prag[-]Krimi: Wasserleiche (BRD(/CZE) © 2018)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO bzw. OO [0:51] bzw. NA [0:56-0:57] bzw. "sB" od. sBI & sPO [1:03 1:14 1:15/1:16] bzw. sexy [1:14 1:15 (1:16) 1:17] bzw. sBH [1:14] bzw. sPO [1:16 1:17] bzw. sBH & sPO [1:16 1:17] bzw. sexy [1:16] & sPO [1:17]
[zwei bzw. eine bzw. drei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:51 0:52 0:53 0:54-0:55 0:57]

0.30-0.55, Comedy Central:
modern family: Sonnenfinsternis (modern family: [9.1] Lake Life; USA © 2017)
Julie Bowen (bzw. Stuntdouble Sierra Hoyle ?): sBA [0:13(-)0:14]
Sofia Vergara: sD [0:14]

0.35-2.05, hr:
Die Zürcher Verlobung - _Drehbuch zur Liebe_ - _nach dem Roman von_ Barbara Noack (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hannelore Hoger: sNIP (re.) [1:27]
Lisa Martinek: sBI [0:39-0:40] & sNIP [0:41]
Sonja Kirchberger: sD(-) bzw. (sehr kurz) sD (re.) [1:22/1:23] & sD(-) [1:24 1:26 1:27]

1.29-2.16, ORF 1:
Claws: Karma (Claws: [1.6] Self-Portrait; USA 2017)
Angelica Ross: sBH od. ... ?
Judy Reyes & Suleka Mathew: {zumind. eine} sBH [ca. 0:21] (gemäß ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.50-2.35, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: SCHLÜSSELMOMENTE (BRD © 2020)
Cynthia Micas: sexy [0:38]
Farina Flebbe: sexy [0:36 0:37-0:38 (0:40) 0:41]
Mirjam Smejkal: sexy (?) [0:14]

2.16-2.59, ORF 1:
Lethal Weapon: Stille kracht (Lethal Weapon: [2.10] Wreck the Halls; USA 2017)
(mind.)
Chelsea Tavares: "sB" (mit sD[-]) [ca. 0:16] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.40-3.10, zdf_neo:
Pure [Folge 1] (Pure [Episode 1]; GB © 2018)
Charly Clive: sD [0:26]
(wahrsch.) Mali Georgina Davies {laut IMDb}: sD (li.) [0:16] & sBH [0:17 (kurz)]
Niamh Algar: sexy [0:26-0:27 (0:28?)]
Olive Gray: sexy (?) [0:05]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO(-) bzw. nPU bzw. PO (?) bzw. OH bzw. sBH bzw. sD (überw. kurz)

3.10-3.40, zdf_neo:
Pure [Folge 2] (Pure [Episode 2]; GB © 2018)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: nPU [0:04 (kurz)] bzw. OO bzw. OO (lO) bzw. OO- (lO-) bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:09 (jew. kurz)] bzw. sexy ? (BH von hint.) [0:29 (kurz)] bzw. sPO & sBH [0:29 0:30 (jew. kurz)] bzw. sBH [0:30 (kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Bild) [0:13]

3.15-4.40, ATV II:
Auch Lügen will gelernt sein (BRD 2010)
Sophie Schütt: sexy [0:53]

3.40-4.15, zdf_neo:
Pure [Folge 3] (Pure [Episode 3]; GB © 2018)
Charly Clive: sexy [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:09 0:10 (0:11) 0:23 0:31(-)0:32]
Kiran Sonia Sawar: sD(-) (li.) [0:27]

4.15-4.50, zdf_neo:
Pure [Folge 4] (Pure [Episode 4]; GB © 2018)
Charly Clive: sBH [(0:01) 0:08(kurz) 0:25(kurz)]
Charly Clive od. [unbekannt] {ohne Gesicht}: OH- ? [0:01 (recht kurz)]
Niamh Algar: sBH [0:29]
Thanyia Moore: sD [0:19 0:20]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)]

4.50-5.20, zdf_neo:
Pure [Folge 5] (Pure [Episode 5]; GB © 2018)
Olive Gray: sD [(0:05[kurz]) 0:07(kurz) (0:10) 0:11 0:13 (0:18 0:19 0:20)] & sD(-) od. sD & (recht kurz) sBH [0:21] & (mind.)
Olive Gray od. [unbekannt] {ohne Gesicht}: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)]

5.20-6.05, zdf_neo:
Pure [Folge 6] (Pure [Episode 6]; GB © 2018)
Charly Clive: sNIP [0:18 0:21 (0:22? 0:33?)] & sD (re.) (recht kurz) & sNIP- [0:26]
Eleanor Fanyinka: ([mind.] OH- (recht kurz) bzw.) sexy (Sport-BH) [0:04-0:05]
Gem Allen: sBH (mit sD) (auf Bildsch.) [0:00]
Niamh Algar: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:03] & sD(-) (li.) & sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:25]
Tori Allen-Martin: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:14 (sehr kurz)]
Yasmin Long: OH & sPO (unter Netzartigem) [0:26] & OH (unter Netzartigem) [0:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: nPU (bzw. ... ?) bzw. PO(-) [0:15 (jew. sehr kurz)] bzw. nPU bzw. PO [0:18 (jew. sehr kurz)] bzw. sBH mit OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:22 (sehr kurz)] bzw. nPU bzw. PU bzw. sexy ? bzw. sPO (jew. sehr kurz) bzw. (mind.) OH- od. NA (recht kurz) bzw. OO+ bzw. PU od. OO+ (rO) (recht kurz) [0:23] bzw. sBH [0:25 0:26] bzw. sexy [0:25/0:26] bzw. sD [0:26] bzw. sBH [0:27 (0:28)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: PO- ? (seitl.) [0:18 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: OO {lO bzw. rO} bzw. OO(-) [0:23 (überw. kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (30 Nov. 2022)

Donnerstag, 1. Dezember 2022:

6.05-6.50 und 10.45-11.35, one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Abführmittel (BRD © 2012)
Nele Kiper: sD (li.) [0:06(-0:07)] & sD(-) [0:16(-)0:17 0:36]

6.20-7.00 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Lesen und Schreiben (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD [0:00] & sD(-) [0:13 0:16 0:17 0:29 (0:30 0:31) 0:33 0:42]
Nadja Becker: sD(-) [0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) bzw. sD [0:42]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:41 0:42]

7.05-7.25, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das F-Wort (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: OO [0:00-0:01] & sBH [0:02] & sexy [0:05 0:06] & sUPS [0:15 (kurz)] & sPO- [0:16 (kurz)]

7.25-7.50, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Dickpic (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sBH [0:00 0:01(-)0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04 0:21 (0:22)]

8.40-10.15, SRF 1:
_Kreuzfahrt_ ins _Glück_[: Hochzeitsreise ins Piemont] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2018)
Anna Puck: sD [0:49] & (mind.) sD- [1:03] & sBI (mit sD) [1:25]
Tina Ruland: sNIP- [0:17 (recht kurz)]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zwischen den Fronten (BRD © 2006)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:25 (0:42)]

ca. 10.55-11.55, kabel eins:
Castle[: Bessere Hälften] (Castle: [5.10] Significant Others; USA 2013)
Darby Stanchfield: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:17] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------

